# 2024 Summer Olympics | Games of the XXXIII Olympiad - Candidate Cities



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

2024 OLYMPIC GAMES








*Candidate Cities*​
The cities have been placed in the poll in the order that the draw placed them.
Los Angeles, Rome, Budapest and Paris was the outcome of the lot-drawing to determine the order in which the cities will present their respective bids at the IOC Session in 2017 in Lima, Peru, where the host for the 2024 Olympics and Paralympics will be chosen.

*CANDIDATE CITIES*


LOS ANGELES
ROME
BUDAPEST
PARIS

This is the *third* edition and *new* poll with the remaining candidates.


First Thread
Second Thread

2024 PARALYMPIC GAMES


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Paris


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

President of the Italian National Olympic Committee Giovanni Malagò and the President of the Rome 2024 bid Committee Luca Cordero Di Montezemolo attended a show that included performances by dancers, gymnasts and acrobats.








At the Sports Palace in Piazza Apollodoro, a venue made famous during the Games in 1960, Malagò and Montezemolo have unveiled new logo of Roma 2024 campaign: the Eternal City's symbol (the Colosseum), coloured with the Italian flag colours, becomes an athletics track. They explained Rome's bid and vision to an audience made up of press, some of Italy's most successful Olympians and children from the city’s schools.

The Colosseum, one of the most symbolic architectural monuments of the ancient city, could be a part of the Games. Giovanni Malago said, "The logo for the 2024 Games is white, red and green because this is not a candidature about Rome but about all of Italy. Like the world of sport we must engage the whole country. We must unite because this is a team sport. United and not alone, because we must win. Long live sport, long live Italy, and long live Rome." 

"We work together with more strength and more passion to bring the Olympic Games to Rome, to give a better future to our country and to engage the future generations in this new Olympic dream, those children that in 2024 could be on track to race and win in Rome” said Mr Montezemolo.






Luca Cordero Di Montezemolo explained "The city of Rome wants to stage the most beautiful Olympics of the 2000's, we have everything: culture, beauty, technology, youth. We must take advantage of this opportunity on the world's stage".

The first signal is that Rome wants to host the most beautiful Olympics of the 2000's and Montezemolo said, "Rome must show that all the components are united because we know that this is an extraordinary opportunity for the city and for Italy". "Finally our objective is to stage a huge sport party, we want to gather in Rome the best world champions from around the world. We want to put the athletes at the center of the Games" he added.

The three key cluster areas where the Games would be staged if Rome wins the IOC nod are Foro Italico (CONI Olympic compound), Tor Vergata (University area), and the Fiera di Roma (Rome fairgrounds). Montezemolo added, "We want to leave this city important things to better the quality of life for Roman citizens. If we have the Olympics in 2024, then the 2025 historic Jubilee: for two years Rome will be the center of the world."


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pancalli: Rome 2024? A mix of culture and modernity*

Luca Pancalli, VP of Rome 2024, says the city has a "unique cultural history" that will present athletes with a chance "to live the Olympic spirit". The Italian capital last hosted the Olympics in '60. Pancalli, who is also the president of Italian Paralympic Committee, answered a series of questions about the city's qualifications and chances of winning its bid to host the 2024 Games.

What do you think makes your city the best choice for the IOC? We believe we can create a sporting celebration that will emphasize Rome’s unique cultural history at the same time as harnessing the power of the Games to help forge a more modern, dynamic identity for Rome and the whole of Italy. Rome’s unparalleled heritage of art, history and culture will present athletes with the chance to live the Olympic spirit surrounded by breathtaking historic locations; competing and practicing their disciplines in the iconic settings that have fascinated the world for centuries. 

Paris and L.A. are the early frontrunners, why do you think that is? And what can you do to overcome this perceived advantage? It is far too early to talk about frontrunners, but this is clearly a very strong field of world-class cities and we are honored to be competing with them. 

How important were Thomas Bach’s “Agenda 2020” reforms in your decision to bid for the Olympics? Agenda 2020 is all about putting innovation and sustainability at the heart of a city's preparations for the Olympic Games. With this in mind, the Rome 2024 Bidding Committee will ensure that from the very beginning, every initiative and project will have an immediate impact and a lasting legacy for the City and the country. Just as the 1960 Olympic Games left a legacy which Rome continues to benefit from to this day, so too can the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games transform the City for future generations. 

125588079​
Cost overruns have been a big issue with recent and future Olympics, i.e. Sochi and Tokyo. What measures would you put in place to control spending? Our biggest strength in this regard is the fact that much of the infrastructure required to host the Games is already in place. We have many world-class venues that will only require upgrading and/or renovation rather than completely building from scratch. As Mayor Marino said when meeting the IOC in Lausanne earlier this year, “we will not build cathedrals in the desert.” We are working very closely with the Mayor’s office and Rome City Council to ensure that everything we propose for the Games sits alongside the existing vision and plans for the city. 

What are the biggest issues facing your bid? Winning the right to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games is one of the biggest challenges any city can take on. Our biggest individual challenge is the same as all the other bidders: demonstrating a vision for the Games that will further the Olympic movement and ideals, while also having a transformative impact on our city and country. This is the challenge we have taken on and one we are relishing.

How would classify your chances in the race for the 2024 Olympics? As I said, it is far too early to talk about frontrunners or try to place the bidders in any order. What we are 100 percent focused on is creating the best possible bid for the Games.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Paralympic Games: History of the movement
The first edition was held in Rome in 1960 and featured 400 athletes from 23 countries
*








Sport for athletes with an impairment has existed for more than 100 years, and the first sport clubs for the deaf were already in existence in 1888 in Berlin.

It was not until after World War II however, that it was widely introduced. The purpose of it at that time was to assist the large number of war veterans and civilians who had been injured during wartime.

In 1944, at the request of the British Government, Dr. Ludwig Guttmann opened a spinal injuries centre at the Stoke Mandeville Hospital in Great Britain, and in time, rehabilitation sport evolved to recreational sport and then to competitive sport.

On 29 July 1948, the day of the Opening Ceremony of the London 1948 Olympic Games, Dr. Guttmann organised the first competition for wheelchair athletes which he named the Stoke Mandeville Games, a milestone in Paralympics history. They involved 16 injured servicemen and women who took part in archery. In 1952, Dutch ex-servicemen joined the Movement and the International Stoke Mandeville Games were founded.

These Games later became the Paralympic Games which first took place in Rome, Italy in 1960 featuring 400 athletes from 23 countries. Since then they have taken place every four years. In 1976 the first Winter Games in Paralympics history were held in Sweden, and as with the Summer Games, have taken place every four years.

Since the Summer Games of Seoul, Korea in 1988 and the Winter Games in Albertville, France in 1992 the Games have also taken part in the same cities and venues as the Olympics due to an agreement between the IPC and IOC.

Also in 1960, under the aegis of the World Federation of ex-servicemen, an International Working Group on Sport for the Disabled was set up to study the problems of sport for persons with an impairment. It resulted in the creation, in 1964, of the International Sport Organisation for the Disabled (IOSD) who offered opportunities for those athletes who could not affiliate to the International Stoke Mandeville Games: visually impaired, amputees, persons with cerebral palsy and paraplegics.

At the start, 16 countries were affiliated to ISOD and the organisation pushed very hard to include blind and amputee athletes into the Toronto 1976 Paralympics and athletes with cerebral palsy in 1980 in Arnhem. Its aim was to embrace all impairments in the future and to act as a Co-coordinating Committee. Nevertheless, other disability-orientated international organisations such as the Cerebral Palsy International Sports and Recreation Association (CPISRA) and International Blind Sports Federation (IBSA) were founded in 1978 and 1980.

The four international organisations experienced the need of coordinating the Games so they created the "International Co-coordinating Committee Sports for the Disabled in the World" (ICC) in 1982.

The ICC was originally composed of the four presidents of CPISRA, IBSA, ISMGF and ISOD, the general secretaries and one additional member (in the beginning it was the Vice-President, and later on the Technical Officer). The International Committee of Sport for the Deaf (CISS) and International Sports Federations for Persons with an Intellectual Disability (INAS-FID) joined in 1986, but the deaf still maintained their own organisation. However, the member nations demanded more national and regional representation in the organisation.

Finally, on 22 September 1989, the International Paralympic Committee was founded as an international non-profit organisation in Dusseldorf, Germany to act as the global governing body of the Paralympic Movement.

The word “Paralympic” derives from the Greek preposition “para” (beside or alongside) and the word “Olympic”. Its meaning is that Paralympics are the parallel Games to the Olympics and illustrates how the two movements exist side-by-side.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Renzi confident Rome 'can do it'*








Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi has renovated his support to Rome 2024. "We'll win (the right to host) the Olympics," Renzi said at the Collari d'Oro awards ceremony. He told Italian athletes gathered for the Collari d'Oro (golden collar) awards in Rome on Tuesday that sport had become a way to reject the fear that terrorists want people to feel. 

"Italy does not want to resign itself to be shut up at home due to fear," Renzi said. "It wants to live with joy and sport is a way to say no to fear". He added: "don't feel as if you are in a separate world - sport is an integral part of the Italian identity. It's wonderful for those representing the (State) institutions to rejoice when you win, because when you win, Italy wins".

Meanwhile, the Lower House budget committee on Tuesday approved an amendment to the budget bill allocating 10 million euros to the National Olympic Committee (CONI) to promote Rome as a candidate to host the 2024 Olympics.​


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Even if I live in Rome, I vote Budapest.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I think Rome has still some good chances. 
I prefer to foresee that the city has already reached its nadir and can rise up again as it did hundreds of times during its long history. 
Olympic Games can be a good chance to restart...


----------



## Shogun3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Budapest!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

> aenigma, Asterix86, Bibo, BoardLord, brick84, Civis Fede II, Cubo, Dasf Sturm, Fabri88, Federicoft, felis, gattogiallorosso, GGJJ, Insanitymind, isoA4, IThomas, lidoroma2015, makupave, Marcus91, mistikos, narkelion, Paolo98.To, Reon, rikcip, sidways, simcity!, SirAce, taras!, The Cyclist, tom89, VPSI


Dear ssc user, mark their name, the unbiased Roman Frevistic Bunch of Dumbs, the Fair Friends of Carminati & Bucci Solution System Society.


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

I think one of the problems with LA is scientists are saying that LA is likely to have a big earthquake. If this happens then theres no way to sell the people on the Olympics when infrastructure will need to be rebuilt.

Paris, I think the people will sour on it and plus the problems with terrorism. Look how the propagandists said Sochi would be "shades of Munich" and all that, while will have to try to ignore that Paris is a city that has actually had a lot of terrorism.

Hungary I don't think will be given a fair chance.

So I think in the end it will be Rome.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Sochifan said:


> I think one of the problems with LA is scientists are saying that LA is likely to have a big earthquake. If this happens then theres no way to sell the people on the Olympics when infrastructure will need to be rebuilt.
> 
> Paris, I think the people will sour on it and plus the problems with terrorism. Look how the propagandists said Sochi would be "shades of Munich" and all that, while will have to try to ignore that Paris is a city that has actually had a lot of terrorism.
> 
> ...


Do you proof read your posts? ^^ ......You sound silly! 
Every city has the potential of having a natural disaster, that's uncontrollable life! . Im sure your "big one" theory worked well in selecting TOKYO 2020. Get out of here dude! :nuts::lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nonsense post if ever I've read one. Sochi spent two and a half times the amount on security compared with Vancouver precisely _because_ the security situation was precarious in that region. They're to be applauded that it all worked, but the worries weren't unfounded.

As for Paris, as if life is going to stop because of what happened in November. If anything their resolve to keep hosting the World's biggest events to show what a magnificent city Paris is should be greater.

As for Budapest "not getting a fair chance". Let's see what they come up with. But small cities generally struggle, so I don't see it being any different for Hungary's bid. That's not 'unfair', it's just the way of things.

Rome could be a potential spoiler, but I think this is probably going to come down to Paris vs LA. And I think things point to Paris more strongly than the US, who will likely bif again and win in 2028. Then Durban in 2032. All imvho of course.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Sochifan said:


> I think one of the problems with LA is scientists are saying that LA is likely to have a big earthquake. If this happens then theres no way to sell the people on the Olympics when infrastructure will need to be rebuilt.
> 
> Paris, I think the people will sour on it and plus the problems with terrorism. Look how the propagandists said Sochi would be "shades of Munich" and all that, while will have to try to ignore that Paris is a city that has actually had a lot of terrorism.
> 
> ...


hahahaha oh wow, this is classic.


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Shogun3 said:


> Budapest!


wow, great pic!!


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

I've read recent articles about how certain gasses are coming out of the LA faults that could be an indicator of a coming earthquake. Who knows if it will happen but if it did it would derail the bid.

My point on France is the hypocrisy. For Sochi, a city that has never had terrorism there were endless magazine covers etc scare mongering people and telling them straight out that there would be terrorist attacks there. Even the State Dept warning ppl not to go there. Do you think any of these tactics will be used if Paris is the pick. I doubt it. 

I think Hungary should be given a chance but I doubt they will get it.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Sochifan said:


> I've read recent articles about how certain gasses are coming out of the LA faults that could be an indicator of a coming earthquake. Who knows if it will happen but if it did it would derail the bid.
> 
> My point on France is the hypocrisy. For Sochi, a city that has never had terrorism there were endless magazine covers etc scare mongering people and telling them straight out that there would be terrorist attacks there. Even the State Dept warning ppl not to go there. Do you think any of these tactics will be used if Paris is the pick. I doubt it.
> 
> I think Hungary should be given a chance but I doubt they will get it.


The film "San Andreas" is not real! If the big one happens! e will survive! Thanks for your concern, appreciate it but, NO! 
(Man! LA film industry really knows how to sell Cali for the world). DR. LUCY JONES at Cal-Tech has us covered! lol

Sochi were excellent games. Stop your need to defend them. They had hiccups. like this:










but they recovered. 










Security is always a concern. Sochi is near Georgia and Chechnya...heard of those....read up! Then you understand why security there was a concern. The budget for the last couple of games have been thru the roof! we all must admit that! So its not Russia or China...its an IOC issue! 

and the Media will talk about France and its security concerns as well about LA. They will uncover every "stone" to sell clicks and get ratings. THe cities will be vetted and the IOC members will talk about Agenda 2020 and reforms and then they will select the city that bribed them the most and promised them a extravaganza at the host cities expense....ect. ect. ect. ALL we can do is put OUR BEST FOOT FORWARD! No city to city trash talk! Paris is great! LA is Great! Rome is Great! Budapest will do just fine!


----------



## alexandrei (Aug 19, 2015)

In the end Paris will win imho.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Are these the final candidates?

LA vs Europe.
The USA is long overdue an Olympics but Paris and Rome make excellent candidates.

What a ****up in Boston though, it's too bad because it would have been right in NYC's backyard and garnered a lot of attention.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## MikkelAndersen (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting to see how many of these cities that will have new stadiums like Juventus and Udinese?
Hopefully Napoli, Roma/Lazio , Milan/Inter, Palermo, Bologna and Fiorentina.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Rome stadium is actually in project, hopefully works will start in 2016.

Others, meh. No project for now, those staiums will probably just renewed (with San Siro already ready, tho).


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*Los Angeles bid for the 2024 Summer Olympics*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_bid_for_the_2024_Summer_Olympics

http://www.la24.org/

•*Five venue clusters*, all within the footprint of the city and containing 94% of all sports
•World-class venues - *85% of which are either existing or planned regardless of the bid*
•Numerous opportunities for fans to view non-ticketed events across the city
•All clusters within a 30 minute drive of the Olympic Village - over 50% of the all sports will be within 15 minutes or less of the Olympic Village
•An Olympic Village located in the heart of the city near Downtown Los Angeles, with unprecedented access to the city’s numerous world-class attractions










Renovated LA Coliseum. USC renovations begin phase 1 end of 2017. LA committee plans to spend $300 million on extra unnamed renovations, phase two. Renovations are ongoing with or without the Olympic games.

























If the Coliseum is not available or renovations do not meet IOC standards a new NFL stadium is planned for a future LA NFL team could possibly be used for any event necessary. Opening by 2020.









*New MLS Stadium Swimming Stadium Venue. Opening 2020.*









*Hollywood Blvd Marathon.*









*Beach Volleyball on Santa Monica BEACH.*









*LOS ANGELES METRO! ALL NEW SINCE 1984! *









AND the best part, *No GOVERNMENT MONEY.* A projected surplus of $161 million (USD). The LAOOC plans to pay for the planning, the event itself and stadium renovations. AGENDA 2020 ready!
Link to the preliminary BID BOOK and budget. 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/276070799/LA2024-Bid-Book#scribd


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024: Where are located the three venue clusters?*


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

narkelion said:


> Rome stadium is actually in project, hopefully works will start in 2016. Others, meh. No project for now, those staiums will probably just renewed (with San Siro already ready, tho).


I think Florence new stadium will be ready by 2024.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *Rome 2024, 11 stadiums across Italy to host football matches*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a modern remake of Italy 90, without Cagliari.

LA, Paris and Rome will be the strongest bids for 2024.
I suggest 2024 and 2028 for Europe and the US.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

SirAce said:


> I think Florence new stadium will be ready by 2024.


The new stadium + sports village in Florence will be a great project 

However, there are already other plans:

*Renato Dall'Ara (Bologna)*
They want to renovate the stadium with an investment of 50-60 million euros. The new Dall'Ara should have a capacity of 30,000 seats. The stadium will also have an aerodynamic skin, reminding the sports luxury cars produced in Emilia Romagna region: Ferrari, Lamborghini and Maserati. They would like to begin works in 2016.

*Giuseppe Meazza (Milan)*
FC Inter and AC Milan have to find an agreement, but Erik Thohir has already proposed a 300 mln euros investment plan (completely redevelopment of San Siro + construction of a new sports village near the stadium).

*San Paolo (Naples)*
As I said before the capacity should be reduced to 42,000 (including redevelopment work for the stadium and the nearest areas).

*Friuli Stadium (Udine)*
It's near the completion http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141573


----------



## Shogun3 (Feb 4, 2012)

METRO BUDAPEST


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tor Vergata
Rome 2024*

This master plan, conceived with conscious reference to the Circus Maximus, is designed as a long promenade, bordered along its entire length by a double row of cypresses.








It is developed in an area close to the Torrenova with access to the Rome-Naples national highway, comprised of two symmetrically arranged identical fan-shaped pavilions and a series of external infrastructure works to complete and complement the development. 








One of the pavilions will house the multi-purpose arena, Palasport; the other will accommodate the swimming pool, Palanuoto. The buildings are functionally independent and allow different events to be host simultaneously. 








The tower's vertical profile is accentuated by metallic columns, which both constitute the structure and mark its shape. A transparent design that draws light from the surrounding glazed surfaces and also becomes a light source in itself when illuminated at night. 

The presence of water, which will be a constant feature around the buildings and throughout the park. All architecturual aspects along the central promenade will be characterized by the transparency of the buildings with alternating solid surfaces and glazed sections creating softly diffused light in the interiors and striking lighting effects externally, accentuated by reflections from the water. 








The landscaping will create a familiar setting with the use of Mediterranean species such as cluster pines, false acacias and olive trees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure if the info has already been posted here or not regarding the Paris’ bid, but here are the 9 pre-selected venues for the football competitions (of which only 8 will be selected eventually if Paris wins the race):










©parcdesprinces



*Finals:*

*Paris, Parc des Princes (48K now, probably 60K by 2024 or before)*











--------


*Preliminaries:*

*Marseille, Stade Vélodrome (67K)*










----

*Lyon, Stade des Lumières (59K)*










----

*Lille, Stade Pierre Mauroy (50K)*










----

*Bordeaux, Matmut Atlantique (42K)*










----

*Saint-Etienne, Stade Geoffroy-Guichard (42K)*










----

*Nantes, Stade de La Beaujoire (38K)*










----

*Nice, Allianz Riviera (36K)*










----

*Toulouse, Stadium Municipal (33K)*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024: Olympic marathon dedicated to Abebe Bikila*

In 2024, the world has the possibility to relive incredible emotions in Rome. One of the most memorable moments in Olympic Games history was when that Ethiopian barefoot runner entered the Via Appia to produce a shock victory at the marathon in a new world record time, becoming the first ever black African Olympic champion in 1960. No one had ever heard of him and it was indeed the first international competition of 27-year-old Abebe Bikila. 








_"I was amazed by his feet. I knew later that he ran barefoot. The soles of his feet were as thick and black as coal. I remember that I wanted to touch his feet, the hard skin of which resembled the tyres of big military trucks. I was sure that he would feel nothing but, on the contrary, this hard skin was very sensitive: I hardly brushed it with my finger and he jumped up on the bed and gave me an astounded look."

Rhadi Ben Abdesselem, silver medallist at 1960 Rome Olympic marathon_









A portion of the ancient Via Appia (Appian Way). Built in 312 BC, it was one of the earliest and strategically most important Roman roads of the ancient republic. 
It connected Rome to Brindisi (south-east Italy).​
Italy had organised the 1960 Olympic Games. The marathon had been staged at sunset, to avoid the summer heat. The course intended to evoke the past grandeur of the Roman Empire, in a setting which has been described as a mix between gladiator games and Verdi opera. The last kilometres of the track followed the ancient military route Via Appia Antica. Every ten metres there stood a uniformed soldier carrying a torch in his hand.

The favourite, Russian Sergey Popov, who had broken the world best at the European championships two years before, had been left well behind. The race had become an unprecedented duel among two Africans: World Cross Country champion Moroccan Rhadi Ben Abdesselem and unknown Ethiopian Abebe Bikila. The cameraman by then was focusing in the latter runner bare feet. 

The Axum obelisk, with 2000 metres to go, was precisely the symbolic place chosen by Niskanen for Bikila’s decisive attack. When that modern gladiator, “whose running was so light that his feet scarcely seem to touch the ground” surged away, his last companion was unable to respond. In huge disbelief, the journalists inside the box press could hardly found appropriate words to describe this unbelievable victory.






Abebe Bikila became a symbol for the whole Africa in its historic moment of emancipation and rising. The Ethiopian hero would become so inspirational that a poll in Jeune Africa magazine found he was then the most popular person in the continent. Bikila’s astounding victory had also appealed to track and field specialists. Abebe Bikila was showing the way: “I want the world to know that my country, Ethiopia, has always won with determination and heroism”.​


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Trevi Fountain - We want Roma2024


----------



## MrStools (Sep 17, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, have any of the candidate cities started doing any promotional work/ advertising to try to increase public support for hosting the Olympics? 

I would think that with Hamburg having already dropped out and many of the candidates dropping out for the 2022 Winter Olympics, that the Olympic committees would be concerned that the public could turn against their bids.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Without a smidge of work nor spending to garnish support, LA has over 81% public support. LA has a,ways been an Olympic City, we love sports and sports events around here.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

Sochifan said:


> *So I think in the end it will be Rome.*


*Didn't ... ISIS say they were coming for Rome?
Anyway, whomever receives the games in 2020
will determine the location in 2024, as the IOC
will likely award locations based on .. location!
They will switch up hemispheres is what I'm saying.
Tokyo holds them in 2020, so it could go either
way, to Europe or America.*


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

milquetoast said:


> *
> Tokyo holds them in 2020, so it could go either
> way, to Europe or America.*


Well, the games will be obviously switched of continent, since only cities from Europe or America are on the list.
Nevertheless it's not Europe VS America (in that case it would be 50% LA VS 16,67% the other three).

It's America VS France VS Italy VS Hungary. So if you merely chose the lapse of time since the last games it would be 30 years since last US Olympics, 64 years since last Italian Olympics, 100 years since last France Olympics and never since Hungarian... it changes a bit the perspective


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

....really want to have to....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

....scroll through.....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

.....50,000 photos of the Trevi Fountain (as pretty as they are) each time I want to read new post in this threads....


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS 






 TIFFANY KNIGHT​THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY






 IN-N-OUT - THAT'S WHAT A HAMBURGER'S ALL ABOUT!​
A 9.95 would tie with Romania's Ecaterina Szabo.​Behind the fence the girl's coach, Bela Karolyi, encourages her. Before he gives​ her any advice about the vault on which she needs a perfect 10 to win the gold,​ she looks at him with those big eyes of hers and says, "I'm going to stick it."​ Karolyi breaks into a wide grin. 9000 at Pauley Pavilion fall silent.​ In 73 feet she must morph sprinter, acrobat and skydiver all into one.​The brand new "super slow motion" video replay shows her stick her landing.

She leaps into the air. She holds her arms up to the heavens, smiling,​ waving, throwing kisses to the crowd. She has the gold medal, but she has to​ interrupt her celebration to comply with the rule that a gymnast must do two​ vaults, with the higher score prevailing. She sprints the 73 1/2 feet to the​ board again and lifts herself again into the air and she knows she can't top the​ first score, but she wants to equal it. She leaps again, and she "sticks it" again.​ Another 10.​
*MARY LOU RETTON, VAULT*​* LOS ANGELES, AUGUST 3, 1984​*​


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

In-n-out Burger? They're not even an Olympic sponsor.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

(_Aussies ... always trouble .._)
*They're MY sponser!
And why is someone from Melbourne
pushing Lake Placid for 2022?
That would be a miracle!*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

If LA were to win, could the soccer tournament be held entirely in venues situated in the South-West of the US, or at least along the Pacific coast? Or would they want to spread it all over the country?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> If LA were to win, could the soccer tournament be held entirely in venues situated in the South-West of the US, or at least along the Pacific coast? Or would they want to spread it all over the country?


Well they were spread out in 1984, for good reason. To prove to FIFA that the US was ready for a World Cup.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

milquetoast said:


> (_Aussies ... always trouble .._)
> *They're MY sponser!
> And why is someone from Melbourne
> pushing Lake Placid for 2022?
> That would be a miracle!*


Well if you quoted McDonalds, the actual restaurant sponsor for 1984, then it would make sense.

As for Lake Placid, that's 2026. 2022 has already been awarded to Beijing, as most people know. That's the point of any Lake Placid bid. "Do you believe in miracles?"

Australia would probably go for another Summer Olympics as the Winter Olympics is a long shot. We'd only consider a Winter Olympics if we had a mountain with 800m vertical, which we don't (the highest is 672m vertical). If NZ gets off their ass and actually bid, we'd support them.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

IThomas said:


> START of the *Olympic Marathon* if *Rome* host 2024 Olympics
> Piazza Venezia, Via dei Fori Imperiali


END of the *Olympic Marathon*
Arch of Constantine, in front of the Coliseum; as it was in 1960


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

edit


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

Paolo98.To said:


> *END of the Olympic Marathon
> Arch of Constantine, in front of the Coliseum; ..*


*
:lol: I propose that Rome cannot use any of its
ancient ruins as a backdrop. It's simply not fair.
Same with Paris and its architecture. *


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS​





*THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY​* 





 CONQUERING SPACE - ONE REUSABLE ROCKET AT A TIME​

Of course what we remember most is her determination.​ Event staff rushed to aid her, but she shooed them away, knowing that if they​ touched her she'd be disqualified. She was determined to finish the first ever​ Women's Olympic marathon, and the concerned medical personnel watched​ closely but decided to acquiesce to her wishes. For almost six full minutes,​ the entire Coliseum watched breathlessly as she stumbled around​ the track, barely able to control her legs, her left arm hanging limply​ at her side. It was at once harrowing, heart-breaking and inspiring.​ When she collapsed across the finish line, the stadium erupted in cheers -​ perhaps the most heralded 37th place finish in Olympic history.​
*GABRIELLE ANDERSEN - SCHIESS, MARATHON. LOS ANGELES, 1984*​


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

aquamaroon said:


> Venue 2: LAFC Stadium
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.inside...dium_image-555a681e69702d3e408f0100-coalesced
> 
> ...


Where would LAFC play for half of their season?


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Paris to close Champs Elysees to cars one Sunday a month*









Mobilité Durable ‏@MobiliTDurable



> Socialist mayor Anne Hidalgo said her plans for the boulevard was one of a series of environmentally friendly measures planned for 2016
> 
> Paris' Champs Elysees avenue will be closed to cars one Sunday a month to let pedestrians reign supreme, the mayor of the French capital announced on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/12085964/Paris-to-close-Champs-Elysees-to-cars-one-Sunday-a-month.html


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

master_klon said:


> Where would LAFC play for half of their season?


The Coliseum is 50 feet away.

Also: 84 pianos.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Love Gershwin..........^^. Takes my breath away when I watch that! Jazz, a true American invention!

Great Culture in 2016. Gustavo Dudamel, Placido Domingo, J.J. Abrams, Beach Boys, The Gettys, The Broads, JPL, Grammys, Oscars, Emmys, Misty Copeland, Frank Gehry, Brian O'Conner and Dominic Torreto! lol



PinPeat said:


> Los Angeles as seen from Topanga canyon yesterday afternoon. [4716x3144] [OC] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


A marathon thru sunny So Cal...RHCP, Maroon 5, Linkin Park, Ice Cube, Dr. Dre, Snoop Lion AKA Snoop Dog, even No Doubt and Katy Perry bumpin' in the back ground while Athletes compete.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

CB31 said:


> *Paris to close Champs Elysees to cars one Sunday a month*


LA has been doing something similar since 2010. They call it CicLAvia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CicLAvia










Its based on Ciclovia from Bogota, Col.

GREAT concept, more cities should get on board!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lamborghini Aventador in Rome


----------



## simcity! (Sep 21, 2012)

milquetoast said:


> *
> :lol: I propose that Rome cannot use any of its
> ancient ruins as a backdrop. It's simply not fair.
> Same with Paris and its architecture. *


why not?


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

simcity! said:


> why not?


He was joking since you guys have so much wonderful historical architecture compared to little old Los Angeles, it's not fair :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

simcity! said:


> why not?


In 1960 Olympics, "Basilica of Maxentius" hosted the Wrestling Freestyle events and "Baths of Caracalla" the gymnastics events; I really don't know why he doesn't like these "ancient ruins"; they are truly beautiful " backdrops" for the Olympics, imho. :cheers: 



aquamaroon said:


> He was joking since you guys have so much wonderful historical architecture compared to little old Los Angeles, it's not fair :lol: :lol:


Ah...  :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

delete


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

soup or man said:


> The Coliseum is 50 feet away.
> 
> Also: 84 pianos.



How about if we get the 2024 olympics we have 2024 pianos playing this american classic?






:lol:


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS​ 





 *THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY*​ 





 WE BOUGHT STAR WARS - ENOUGH SAID​
*At the 1984 Olympics he destroyed the field – his tally of 754.41 points in the​ springboard event was more than 100 better than his nearest rival. In the​ platform his total of 710.91 was the highest in the history of the sport, and​ nearly 70 points better than the silver medallist (to calm his nerves before​ his history-making final dive he listened to the music from Chariots of Fire​ on his Walkman, and talked at length with his closest friend, Gar – a teddy bear).​*
*GREG LOUGANIS, SPRINGBOARD/PLATFORM. LOS ANGELES, 1984​*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, engineer proposed panoramic arch*

Rome, among the candidate cities to host 2024 Olympics, becomes the centerpoint of various architectural projects. The last one was presented by engineer Marco Peroni: a panoramic arch.








The steel structure cover the area between the Baths of Caracalla and Via Cristoforo Colombo. Like other structures in Europe (London Eye in London, the Eiffel Tower in Paris) the arch will offer a panoramic view of the Eternal city, thanks to a cabins system. Services and shops are designed in the basement below the entry point connected to the public park.








With an investment of about 300 million euros, the arch of Rome, at the height of 300m above the ground, might become the symbol of 2024 Olympics. It could carry up to 3 million people per year. 
​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

edit


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

:drunk:Of course Calavatra supports it. Look what he did to/for Athens 2004....


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

redspork02 said:


> :drunk:Of course Calavatra supports it. Look what he did to/for Athens 2004....


Oh. I shouldn't have posted that. I knew that someone would have criticized Calatrava because of Athens 2004... hno:
Ok. I edit my post...


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

redspork02 said:


> :drunk:Of course Calavatra supports it. Look what he did to/for Athens 2004....



Well, his project for the City of Sport is currently stuck. I guess that's the main reason for his support


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

SirAce said:


> Well, his project for the City of Sport is currently stuck. I guess that's the main reason for his support


Calavatras work is beautiful. Hope it gets built.

BTW, I don't like that Arch Idea....Looks out of place....Maybe another color? or a Gondola? idk....


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> Calavatras work is beautiful. Hope it gets built.
> 
> BTW, I don't like that Arch Idea....Looks out of place....Maybe another color? or a Gondola? idk....


Calatrava not Calavatra.

Some other tough ones:

Frank Gehry not Frank Ghery.
Zaha Hadid not Zaha Habib or Zara Hadib or Zara Hadid, etc. :lol:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

redspork02 said:


> Calavatras work is beautiful. Hope it gets built.
> 
> BTW, I don't like that Arch Idea....Looks out of place....Maybe another color? or a Gondola? idk....


In reality, the idea is a bit old: Rome wanted to build an arch in EUR district during the Mussolini era.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Montezemolo sees no 'necessity' for Rome bid referendum*

The chairman of Rome's bid for the 2024 Olympics sees no need for a public referendum on the candidacy. Rome's city council voted "nearly unanimously in support of the bid last year, and the government has expressed maximum support, so we don't see the necessity", Luca Cordero di Montezemolo said Monday. 

Last week, the small, left-wing movement Radicali Italiani called for a referendum on the Rome bid, citing spiraling costs of recent Olympics. "If someone wants to make publicity in an electoral campaign, let them do it", Montezemolo said at Rome's foreign press association. "But we're accustomed to dealing with institutions. I don't see the necessity for a referendum right now". "This city needs a big challenge", Montezemolo said. "Without a big (event), it's difficult to do things involving public services and the periphery".

Italian Premier Matteo Renzi has expressed strong support for the Rome bid and plans to travel to Switzerland later this month to push the candidacy in talks with officials of the International Olympic Committee. Montezemolo also announced a bid budget of 24.9 million euros ($27 million), significantly less than the budgets of main rivals Paris and Los Angeles. 

The budget highlights the Rome bid's "frugality", Montezemolo said, adding that 5 million euros ($5.4 million) will come from private contributions and the rest from public sources like the Italian Olympic Committee and the government. Paris is spending 60 million euros ($65 million), while Los Angeles raised $35 million in a single week for its bid campaign. "We are significantly lower," Montezemolo said.

With a candidacy featuring 70 percent existing venues — many of them built for the 1960 Games in the Italian capital — Rome had announced a games operating budget of 6 billion euros ($6.5 billion), or roughly half of what London spent in 2012. But Montezemolo said it was premature to announce a precise figure because it depends on the number of temporary venues needed.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The "Great Peace Marathon" will held in Rome 2024*









The "Gate of Europe" in Lampedusa Island​
The 2024 Olympic torch will begin its journey on the Sicilian island of Lampedusa if Rome lands the Games, bid committee chair Luca Cordero di Montezemolo said Monday. "This will be a strong signal for the South and for a vast European issue, that of migration", he said of the island that is the first landfall for refugees and asylum seekers fleeing war and Islamist terror in Africa and the Middle East. 









The Vatican, the Mosque of Rome, the Grand Synagogue of Rome​
There will also be stops at the Vatican, the Mosque of Rome, and the Grand Synagogue of Rome, Montezemolo said. "We'll call it the Great Peace Marathon" he added.​


----------



## Shogun3 (Feb 4, 2012)

IThomas said:


> The "Gate of Europe" in Lampedusa Island​



Ugly!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

To aquamaroon and IThomas: Why this suggestion that Los Angeles and Rome hold their Opening and Closing Ceremonies outside their Olympic Stadium for their 2024 Olympics bids just like Rio de Janeiro? Plus, the new AS Roma Stadium will have a smaller seating capacity than Rome's Stadio Olympico for example. This is from somebody who stands by his belief that an Olympic Stadium won't feel like an Olympic Stadium if it doesn't host the Games' Opening and Closing Ceremonies.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Price tag for Rams' Inglewood stadium in Los Angeles could reach $2.66 billion
> Jan. 10, 2016 Updated Jan. 11, 2016 10:27 p.m.
> 
> The final price tag for a state-of-the-art stadium in Inglewood proposed by Rams owner Stan Kroenke could reach $2.66 billion, team officials have told NFL senior staff and league owners.
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/stadium-699371-league-relocation.html


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Jim856796 said:


> To aquamaroon and IThomas: Why this suggestion that Los Angeles and Rome hold their Opening and Closing Ceremonies outside their Olympic Stadium for their 2024 Olympics bids just like Rio de Janeiro? Plus, the new AS Roma Stadium will have a smaller seating capacity than Rome's Stadio Olympico for example. This is from somebody who stands by his belief that an Olympic Stadium won't feel like an Olympic Stadium if it doesn't host the Games' Opening and Closing Ceremonies.


Well I can't speak for IThomas, but for L.A. I feel like the new Inglewood NFL stadium would host the ceremonies because of its premium luxury seating situation. As much as I love the coliseum, and think it would be fantastic if it were the only stadium to host 3 olympic ceremonies, the fact of the matter is that its seating bowl is basically one single tier of general seating. A renovation would add suites, but not nearly as much as a brand new NFL stadium. The IOC, all of their brass and the sheer number of VIPs that would attend an Olympics would require a stadium that had a glut of club seats and luxury boxes, and for that logistical reason that is why I have a feeling the Inglewood stadium would host an Olympic/Paralympic opening and closing ceremonies.


----------



## MrStools (Sep 17, 2015)

aquamaroon said:


> Well I can't speak for IThomas, but for L.A. I feel like the new Inglewood NFL stadium would host the ceremonies because of its premium luxury seating situation. As much as I love the coliseum, and think it would be fantastic if it were the only stadium to host 3 olympic ceremonies, the fact of the matter is that its seating bowl is basically one single tier of general seating. A renovation would add suites, but not nearly as much as a brand new NFL stadium. The IOC, all of their brass and the sheer number of VIPs that would attend an Olympics would require a stadium that had a glut of club seats and luxury boxes, and for that logistical reason that is why I have a feeling the Inglewood stadium would host an Olympic/Paralympic opening and closing ceremonies.


I think that LA's opening ceremony location will ultimately depend on what happens with the Coliseum renovation. Like you said, premium seating will definitely be a factor. Plus, the Inglewood stadium will have a full roof and the capability to rig a ton of lights/projectors on it. If LA wants to go for the biggest, craziest opening ceremonies ever (Directed by Michael Bay!!!), then Inglewood would be pretty appealing. 

But, the Coliseum will almost certainly have the bigger capacity, it will likely add some sort of a roof (possibly temporary), and it will probably be in a more convenient location for shuttling athletes to/from the Olympic Village. If the Coliseum gets the full, top-to-bottom renovation that was in the LA bid book, then I don't see how it won't host the ceremonies. The LAOC will have invested too much money to not have it there ($200-300 million, plus ~$270 million from USC). However, if USC goes forward with exactly what they've proposed, then I think the Coliseum will be less of a focus in the bid.

Let's be honest though, it would be pretty embarrassing if USC's current proposal ended up in the final LA bid book. It may be "Olympic-ready," but it didn't _wow_ the USC fans and it definitely won't _wow_ the IOC voters.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

The new nfl stadium will be able to seat 100,000 with standing room. Either way, the Coliseum, the rose bowl and the Inglewood stadium will be involved in the Olympics. Remarkable that three 90,000 seat stadiums within 20 minutes of each other will be in the same Olympics


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Paris 2024 Bid Committee selects the Pleyel area by the River Seine for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Village*










[dailymotion]x3cne5o_jo-2024-saint-denis-pleyel-accueillera-le-village-olympique_news[/dailymotion]



> The Board of Directors of the Paris 2024 Bid Committee has selected the Pleyel area by the River Seine, in the Seine-Saint-Denis district of Paris, for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Village, as part of its Games Plan in its bid to host the Games in 2024.
> 
> The proposed Pleyel Olympic Village will cover an area of 50 hectares across the districts of Saint-Denis, Saint-Ouen and L'Île-Saint-Denis close to the city centre of Paris. The choice of Pleyel highlights how Paris’ vision for the 2024 Games focuses on creating an athlete centred plan that will offer Olympians inner-city convenience and comfort. The local area will also be developed in a sustainable way in line with the new measures adopted by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) through the Agenda 2020 reforms on Olympic Games sustainability.
> 
> ...


http://www.aroundtherings.com/site/A__53663/Title__Paris-2024-Bid-Committee-selects-the-Pleyel-area-by-the-River-Seine-for-the-Olympic-and-Paralympic-Games-Village/292/Articles


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*Once again, I have to suggest that Rome and Paris* (previous page)
*not use their natural beauty as an advantage when building *



LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> *Remarkable that three 90,000 seat stadiums within 20 minutes of each other will be in the same Olympics​*


*20 minutes? You do live in L.A., don't you?*



MrStools said:


> *.. but it didn't wow the USC fans and it definitely won't wow the IOC voters.*


*I'm glad to hear that it didn't impress them.
This isn't like designing an apartment in Chatsworth.*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> To aquamaroon and IThomas: Why this suggestion that Los Angeles and Rome hold their Opening and Closing Ceremonies outside their Olympic Stadium for their 2024 Olympics bids just like Rio de Janeiro? Plus, the new AS Roma Stadium will have a smaller seating capacity than Rome's Stadio Olympico for example. This is from somebody who stands by his belief that an Olympic Stadium won't feel like an Olympic Stadium if it doesn't host the Games' Opening and Closing Ceremonies.





aquamaroon said:


> Well I can't speak for IThomas, but for L.A. I feel like the new Inglewood NFL stadium would host the ceremonies because of its premium luxury seating situation. As much as I love the coliseum, and think it would be fantastic if it were the only stadium to host 3 olympic ceremonies, the fact of the matter is that its seating bowl is basically one single tier of general seating. A renovation would add suites, but not nearly as much as a brand new NFL stadium. The IOC, all of their brass and the sheer number of VIPs that would attend an Olympics would require a stadium that had a glut of club seats and luxury boxes, and for that logistical reason that is why I have a feeling the Inglewood stadium would host an Olympic/Paralympic opening and closing ceremonies.


The reason Rio is doing what it's doing is because:

1. They opened a modern athletics stadium with limited expansion capacity only 2 years before they won the bid. It made no sense to build a new one just for the Games.

2. Luckily, The Maracana has a huge oval infield which is perfect for ceremonies.

So a two stadium solution came into being.

LA, I feel, is much more closely aligned to London in this regard. London had the Olympic Stadium and Wembley. The latter - like Ingelwood - is the more salubrious and far more lucrative stadium (it's a money machine, Europe's most lucrative stadium, which UEFA loves for its copious premium seating and hospitality etc). Yet the ceremonies were hosted in the Olympic Stadium which had limited Premium seating in comparison but did have a larger infield and was in the centre of the Olympic Park. At no point did we hear of any pressure from the IOC or the organising committee to use Wembley instead.

I guess it depends how bad the Coliseum is in this regard as to whether I'm right or not. But my guess is, even if it's only 'good enough', it'll be the preferred option. Besides which, it already has the cauldron built in doesn't it?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> To aquamaroon and IThomas: Why this suggestion that Los Angeles and Rome hold their Opening and Closing Ceremonies outside their Olympic Stadium for their 2024 Olympics bids just like Rio de Janeiro? Plus, the new AS Roma Stadium will have a smaller seating capacity than Rome's Stadio Olympico for example. This is from somebody who stands by his belief that an Olympic Stadium won't feel like an Olympic Stadium if it doesn't host the Games' Opening and Closing Ceremonies.


Rome 2024 Committee intends to involve the whole Italy: the logo of our bid underlines that will. While for the stadium to host opening/closing ceremonies, final decision has not been taken yet. Stadio della Roma will have a capacity of +52,000 seats (not 60,000) and open air amphitheaters will be added outside the stadium (see my post in previous pages); the Olympic Stadium (+73,000 seats) needs some redevelopment works. Behind numbers, we aims to realize the Olympics of the emotions, give our special gift to the world, something to leave not only to our country but to future generations from each nation


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, how to reach other cities*

All roads lead to Rome. From the sail in Sardinia to the football matches in Milan and Naples: the Italian bid for 2024 Olympics intends to involve other Italian cities. How to reach those places?






Connecting the cities by high-speed train. Here some options:
* *Rome-Naples* 70 minutes
* *Rome-Florence* 90 minutes
* *Rome-Bologna* 135 minutes
* *Rome-Milan* 175 minutes






For example, if you want to reach Sardinia or Sicily by air:
* *Rome-Cagliari* 60 minutes
* *Rome-Palermo* 70 minutes​


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

RobH said:


> The reason Rio is doing what it's doing is because:
> 
> 1. They opened a modern athletics stadium with limited expansion capacity only 2 years before they won the bid. It made no sense to build a new one just for the Games.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth response! I have to say you and others who have responded have swayed me. Based off of your London experience, I feel like if LA hosts the 2024 games they will have the opening and closing ceremonies in the coliseum. After the extensive renovations it will certainly be "good enough" to host those events, and the IOC will choose it over a secondary, albeit more modern, venue. And the coliseum can hold the honor of hosting three olympic opening and closing ceremonies, and, as you pointed out, being the place of three olympic cauldron lightings!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> LA 2024 officials said Wednesday they are "thrilled to welcome" the construction of a $2-billion-plus, state-of-the-art football stadium in Inglewood.
> 
> "The new NFL stadium represents an opportunity to add to the array of high-quality venues we already have in our Games plan," committee chairman Casey Wasserman said in a statement.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-nfl-olympic-bid-20160113-story.html


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

Rome must be the best option. Greetings from Turkey


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*L.A. 2024 leaders happy for assist from new NFL stadium*

http://espn.go.com/olympics/story/_/id/14564303/nfl-return-los-angeles-buoys-bid-2024-olympics

(by A/P)
Here's an idea that almost anyone in Olympic circles would love: a $2 billion stadium they don't have to pay for.

Leaders of the attempt to bring the 2024 Olympics to Los Angeles say they're excited about the prospect of adding the soon-to-be-built stadium to a list of possible venues.

"LA 2024 has the luxury of selecting the best choices for the Olympic and Paralympic Games, not building them from scratch," the bid's chairman, Casey Wasserman, said in a statement. "And the new NFL stadium represents an opportunity to add to the array of high-quality venues we already have in our Games Plan."

*Rams owner Stan Kroenke is handling the financing, and no taxpayer money will be used on the project, which is due for completion in 2019. A free stadium that's fully built five years before the games is music to the ears of people in the Olympic world, where the mandate is to spend less public money and build stadiums that won't sit empty once the games end*.

LA 2024's current proposal calls for $500 million in upgrades to the Los Angeles Coliseum, which hosted track and opening and closing ceremonies in 1932 and 1984 and is presently slated to do the same.

*But there's a chance that ceremonies could be held instead at the new stadium, 10 miles away in Inglewood The new stadium will probably not have a track, but other events -- possibly gymnastics, basketball, soccer or rugby -- could be held there*.

Predictably, no specifics are coming from bid leaders, and that speaks to the delicate and ever-changing nature of the relationship between stadium projects and Olympic bids.

" New York's bid for the 2012 Games tanked when the city's plans for a stadium in Manhattan fell apart shortly before the vote.

" Tokyo's 2020 Olympic plans have been beset by issues over the cost of the stadium; a plan that exceeded $2 billion has been scaled back to $1.23 billion, with construction still not underway.

" Back in 2006, leaders of an attempt to make San Francisco the American bidder for the 2016 Games bailed out suddenly, upon hearing news that plans for a stadium there had cratered. Since then, a stadium in Santa Clara has been built for the 49ers.

"Not having an Olympic stadium is nonstarter No. 1," USOC's then-vice president Bob Ctvrtlik said at the time.

That statement was as true then as it is today.

But there are few doubts that the NFL and Kroenke will deliver their project on or before its 2019 deadline, and city and Olympic officials are confident they'll create a partnership that will allow them to use the stadium.

"The addition of this stadium is one more venue that we know will be complete and world-class in L.A. well ahead of the 2024 Games," said Patrick Sandusky of the U.S. Olympic Committee.

Los Angeles is in the race for 2024 against Paris, Rome and Budapest. The Olympics will be awarded in September 2017, about two years before the finish date for the stadium.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*Olympics: Los Angeles 2024 gets a boost setting a tourism record of 45.5 million visitors in 2015*

http://www.sportsfeatures.com/olymp...urism-record-of-45.5-million-visitors-in-2015

LAURA WALDEN (USA) / Sports Features Communications

(SFC) Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti and Los Angeles Tourism & Convention Board (L.A. Tourism) President & CEO Ernest Wooden Jr. announced the tourism numbers for last year with a record 45.5 million visitors giving a boost to the LA 2024 Olympic bid. 
.................


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Rome 2024: golf at “Marco Simone Golf & Country Club” *

At the end of the 1970s, the Italian high fashion designer Laura Biagiotti, and her husband Gianni fell in love with an old castle set in the green rolling hills on the outskirts of Rome. Today this castle is the symbol of the “Marco Simone Golf & Country Club”, created by the designer herself as a golf course for international tournaments in the beauty of the Roman countryside.

​
The course offers 27 holes and it is at 10 miles from the centre of Rome. It is accustomed with tournament golf at the highest level, having hosted the 1994 Italian Open.
The unique beauty of the golf course is accentuated by more than 1000 different species of plant, creating a perfect set for golf tournaments.

​
The Club is the official hosting venue of Ryder Cup in 2022…

127494246​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Tribute to Rome 

148322644​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 undertakes "intense reviewing session" ahead of Italian Premier's meeting with IOC President*








A number of important preparatory meetings are said to have taken place this week, aimed at finalising part one of the city's Candidature File which covers vision, Games concept and strategy and must be handed to the IOC by February 17. The Bid Committee met with the Board of Trustees, during which participants had the chance to discuss and share the main guidelines of the project in light of the principles contained in Olympic Agenda 2020. Led by chairman Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, the Bid Committee also welcomed to its offices representatives of the main environmental associations endorsing Rome’s efforts. 

Rome 2024 deputy chairman Luca Pancalli joined Di Montezemolo at the welcoming, along with general coordinator Diana Bianchedi and President of the Italian Olympic Committee, Giovanni Malagò. "I was positively impressed by the inclusive spirit as well as by a careful and constructive approach towards the Olympic project," said Di Montezemolo afterwards. "We have all the same goal; to ensure that the Olympic and Paralympic Games will play a decisive role in renewing Rome from a structural, environmental and technological front." Bianchedi added: "It has been a very constructive debate which will be followed by a more technical one, confirming our bid process as a shared endeavour."

The Bid Committee has also met with representatives of the University of Rome Tor Vergata, where a study on the sustainability and legacy of the 2024 Games is currently being conducted. "We are producing a report for the Committee on the evaluation of the real socio-economic benefits of the Games for the city of Rome and Italy," said Professor Beniamino Quintieri, whose analysis is said to be at an advanced stage.

"We will evaluate the employment growth, the increase in tourism, foreign investments as well as the improvement of services and infrastructures. We currently have estimated that, thanks to the Games, about 180,000 jobs will be available for young people". "It is still premature to make any definitive claims based on this study. Nevertheless, this analysis shows that the Games would guarantee additional revenues of €1 billion (£765 million/$1.1 billion)". "I am therefore even more convinced that we have a unique opportunity for the renewal of Rome, a world heritage that belongs to all Italians."

Renzi, who has claimed there is no chance of Italy abandoning Rome's latest bid for the Summer Olympics and Paralympics, is due to meet with Bach on Thursday (January 21).​


----------



## simcity! (Sep 21, 2012)

*Games Roma2024 , " activism " of the Organizing Committee*

In the space of a few days the CO met with the Board of Trustees , environmental groups and the Working Group of the University of Tor Vergata


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LA's Newest Entertainment district & The World's Greatest Stage


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Does Rome has experienced these problems too?



> As Venice’s Debts Mount, Mayor Pitches Sale of Art, Other Moves to Keep Finances Afloat
> City struggles to climb out of €60 million hole; Works by Klimt, Chagall could go under auctioneer’s hammer
> 
> Just weeks after becoming mayor in June, Luigi Brugnaro initiated what he dubbed “Operation Truth,” a mission aimed at confronting the shaky state of this canal-riven city’s finances.
> ...


http://www.wsj.com/articles/as-veni...ther-moves-to-keep-finances-afloat-1451692954



> Europe's troubles go way beyond Greece: Next up, Italy
> 
> Italy is the eurozone’s third largest economy, and its debt-to-GDP ratio of 133% is the second largest in the currency union, after Greece. The country has been dogged by weak productivity growth and nearly non-existent economic growth. The size of the Italian economy is still smaller than what it was in 2008, and is roughly where it was in the early 2000s. The IMF and European Commission both estimate that Italy’s debt-to-GDP ratio will begin to fall in 2016, but other analysts argue that these estimates are based on overly optimistic growth projections.


http://fortune.com/2015/07/17/europe-greece-italy/


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> Does Rome has experienced these problems too?
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/as-veni...ther-moves-to-keep-finances-afloat-1451692954


Well, Rome has surely many issues, but no one ever talked about selling artistry this way. 
The top of private involving has been to rent some symbolic buildings to privates in exchange for their maintenance and a partial opening to the public. i.E, the Palace of Italian Civilization in EUR district that was rented to Fendi Fashion group. Fendi will use the building for their offices and for a museum of the brand clothes. Moreover, a bar with terrace has been opened on the top of the building.

Now it looks like this. 










And btw, EUR district is undergoing trough a deep renovation with new buildings and restorations of old ones. The final result will be quite astonishing. If I don't remember bad, in EUR there will be located some of the venues for the Olympic bid.

Moreover, Venice new mayor Brugnaro is a stupid ignorant jerk elected from the most reactionary part of Veneto electorate. Fortunately I wouldn't call it an example of a normal Italian mayor. 



saiholmes said:


> http://fortune.com/2015/07/17/europe-greece-italy/


It's been at least since 1992 that I read this kind of articles. 
Actually they don't take in account one point. Public Debt of Italy is really high but the private reserves are much higher than in the rest of Europe. This balance maintain the economic situation of Italy more or less stable since the last 20 years. There was a decline, that's obvious, but I wouldn't be so catastrophist. Italy is not Greece and all the last decades of its public debt stock sales have been really successful.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Graph about a study published by a German institute


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> http://fabiusmaximus.com/2015/12/26/stratfor-italy-finances-92416/


With a quick Google search you can find thousands of articles about Italy's debt crisis. Therefore my suggestion is that don't throw a big party and left the rest of the euro countries with the bill. (just like Greece) That’s because Italy doesn’t have a currency to devalue. It has the euro.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, emotions from Italy*

Have you ever dreamed of being in the perfect place for emotions? These are some little pieces of the great Italian places that you will see if Rome hosts 2024 Olympics.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> With a quick Google search you can find thousands of articles about Italy's debt crisis. Therefore my suggestion is that don't throw a big party and left the rest of the euro countries with the bill. (just like Greece) That’s because Italy doesn’t have a currency to devalue. It has the euro.


Well, the source IThomas posted is directly from the European Union Commission. 
And I repeat, if it was as you says, Italy would have been thrown out of UE long ago. Obviously is not like that because Italy is basically the only country that doesn't have implicit public debt. Differently from the main other big economies of UE. Moreover Italy gives much more funds for the other UE poorer states than it receives. 
In Italy there is big debate if leaving the UE or not. As you underline, Italian country has more issues with the Euro than Germany or France because most of its export is outside UE. And a strong Euro is indeed a problem.
Nevertheless Italy is still a large economy and it has more than large shoulder to back its expenses for the Olympic games. Recent Expo in Milan (that costed more than the previewed Olympic Games in Rome) demonstrated that these worries are quite futile while helped to improve greatly the city (that I recommend to visit now more than ever).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo Milan 2015 had a great impact on the city and the country. For six months the entire city was involved with special events, cultural exhibitions and more. Also new galeries, museums, etc opened in time for Expo. Beside numbers, the legacy of Expo 2015 is the Milan Charter. However, infrastructure investments planned for the realization of Expo 2015 amounted to approximately €1.7 billion. While other major infrastructure investments connected to the Universal Exhibition were the construction of the 2 metro lines (M4, M5), road, rail and motorway (like Bre-Be-Mi Highway, Pedemontana, East Outer Ring Road): total cost amounted to around €12 billion. Also some areas of the city were renovated in occasion of the world event.


----------



## simcity! (Sep 21, 2012)

*The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams*.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Second pro soccer team for LA:





A new stadium will be built to house the team.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Los Angeles :yes:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-world-economy-20150702-story.html



> We're No. 8: California near top of world's largest economies
> 
> If California were a country, it would have the eighth-largest economy in the world, maintaining its ranking from July 2014.
> 
> The latest figures for 2014 from the World Bank show that Brazil claimed seventh place with a gross domestic product of $2.346 trillion. California's gross state product, which is comparable to GDP, was $2.312 trillion, according to a report released last month by the U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis.


California Ranks 7th or 8th in the World
http://www.lao.ca.gov/LAOEconTax/Article/Detail/90


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Looking at the cost overruns that have plagued the Olympic Games (Summer and Winter) in recent years, have any Summer and Winter Olympic Games really been a failure?

Two examples of unsuccessful Summer Olympics were: 1976 in Montreal, when what was supposed to be a spectacular main stadium and attached observation tower were left unfinished, and took an additional decade to fully complete, and three decades to pay off; and Moscow in 1980, when 60+ countries participated in a boycott of those Games that was led by the United States because of the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan. Now we have to wonder if cost overruns for infrastructure projects that a city develops to potentially serve the Games alone will make a future Olympic Games a failure. Not just in 2024, but in 2028 and beyond.

Something like this makes me wish that we just had a general Olympics discussion thread on SSC.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Los Angeles Summer Olympics in 1984 was the first Summer Olympics since 1932 to make a profit and the most successful games ever. The city hosted the Games in 1932 and again in 1984. The 1984 Summer Olympics were the first in history not to be sponsored by the government, as they still are in many countries and had previously been in the U.S. LA invented the modern-day template for the Olympics.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

They created the commercial model and opened the Olympics up to big sponsorship. I'd probably say Sydney created the modern Olympic Park /Games logistics blueprint.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

An excerpt from the IOC site of the LA 1984 Olympics

*The bottom line*
After the financial problems of 1976, only Los Angeles bid for the right to host the 1984 Olympic Games. The bid was criticised for depending heavily on existing facilities and corporate sponsors. However, the Games produced a healthy profit of USD 223 million and became the model for future Games.

http://www.olympic.org/los-angeles-1984-summer-olympics


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E. (Aug 5, 2015)

Jim856796 said:


> Looking at the cost overruns that have plagued the Olympic Games (Summer and Winter) in recent years, have any Summer and Winter Olympic Games really been a failure?
> 
> Two examples of unsuccessful Summer Olympics were: 1976 in Montreal, when what was supposed to be a spectacular main stadium and attached observation tower were left unfinished, and took an additional decade to fully complete, and three decades to pay off; and Moscow in 1980, when 60+ countries participated in a boycott of those Games that was led by the United States because of the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan. Now we have to wonder if cost overruns for infrastructure projects that a city develops to potentially serve the Games alone will make a future Olympic Games a failure. Not just in 2024, but in 2028 and beyond.
> 
> Something like this makes me wish that we just had a general Olympics discussion thread on SSC.


It's up for debate, but the 2004 Olympics in Athens certainly have left a mixed bag. Yes, some badly needed infrastructure was built but there were many wasted dollars - go look at some of the empty & unused venues for proof.

By the admission of Greek politicians, the biggest failure was a lack of follow through on the games. It raised awareness for Greece, but nothing was ever done afterward to build on the momentum gained from hosting. It didn't help that the economy was already weak and then cratered afterwards though.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

France is going through some economic problems recently, o top of the the security problem that keeps on popping up. I don't know how that may affect next years vote. It may not. But Rome, like I said before may be the spoiler, and head out Paris and Los Angeles. Maybe. 

I still root for LA


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> EU on brink: France declares 'state of economic emergency' as Germany faces financial ruin
> 
> Investor sentiment plunged as the socialist leader announced unemployment in France has surged to an 18-year high of 10.6 per cent - plunging the country into a new economic crisis.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...ares-state-of-economic-emergency-unemployment


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

saiholmes said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...ares-state-of-economic-emergency-unemployment


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> Los Angeles Summer Olympics in 1984 was the first Summer Olympics since 1932 to make a profit and the most successful games ever. The city hosted the Games in 1932 and again in 1984. *The 1984 Summer Olympics were the first in history not to be sponsored by the government*, as they still are in many countries and had previously been in the U.S. LA invented the modern-day template for the Olympics.


Well, I guess also the last ones, uhu?


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Los Angeles to build world's most expensive stadium complex
> By Matthew Ponsford, CNN
> 
> (CNN)Los Angeles will welcome the return of NFL football with the construction of a new 80,000-seat stadium complex and "NFL Disney World," expected to become the world's most expensive sports arena.
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/19/architecture/new-nfl-stadium-los-angeles/


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Last 19th January, Coni commissioned to Ipsos Public Affairs a national and local poll on the Roman bid for the Olympic Games.

These are the results:

http://www.2024roma.org/images/primopiano/Indagine_Ipsos.pdf










On 2200 italian people interviewed the 77% approved the candidature.

In Rome municipality the percentage is a bit lower but still quite high, 66%. 
Anyhow, the percentage of favorable people increased in Rome Metropolitan area to 76%. 

Another section of the poll analyzes also the percentage of unfavorable people, that is 22%.

Poll voters largely agreed that Rome, in order to fulfill the aim of the candidature, should enhance its public services, transportation in first place.

Final remarks state that Italy as a whole strongly backs Rome's bid, believing that the whole country will benefit from the event.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, "What counts for us is to win" says Renzi*
Colosseum will become the Olympic Medals Plaza








Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi met International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Thomas Bach at the IOC's headquarters in Lausanne on Thursday to show his support for Rome's bid to host the 2024 Olympics. "What counts for us is to win," Renzi said as he shook Bach's hand. "I'm excited. We are here to show a new, ambitious Italy". 

"This is the right time to host Olympics in Rome. We lose the opportunity in 2004, when Athens got the Games; while some years ago, technocrat government led by Mario Monti has refused to sustain the 2020 bid. But now, Italian Government gives its full supports to Rome 2024. We have to win against Los Angeles, Paris and Budapest, but we're not worried" says Mr Renzi. Italian Premier said that Italy must work together in order to bring all the ideas, synergies in Rome. "Just give a look to Barcelona 1992: Olympics have changed and renovated the city. We want to go toward that direction" Renzi added.

Renzi went a step further in encouraging European countries to invest in sport. "I think European countries must show a model," he said. "My personal position is that for every euro invested in security, defence, cyber security and technology, we can invest euros in culture, education, research and sport" he added.

"Our is a brave and different project thanks to the opportunities offered by Agenda 2020 launched by the Olympic Committee. We do not want to build useless things, but we want to give to our bid a strong environmental impact" said Giovanni Malagò, President of the National Italian Olympic Committe.

The President of Rome 2024 Committee, Luca Cordero di Montezemolo added that the Colosseum is set to become the Olympic Medals Plaza: a centerpoint dedicated to great night events. Athletes will receive the medals in front of the symbol of the Eternal City.​


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

So I thought I would post about the transit options that would be available in an LA bid. LA has a bit of a bad reputation in regards to public transit, and is known as a city of cars. However by 2024 there will be a robust public metro system to take people to the games, and at the very least it will be a world of difference from when LA last held the olympics in 1984, an olympics that seemed to be a success without any rail to speak of!

So to orient us, here is a list of the stations that will be online in LA in 2024. I apologize for the size but I thought it would be ok to go big as there is a lot of info on this list:










Credit to this map goes to the Calurbanist blog: http://calurbanist.com/los-angeles-future-rail/

To put this list in context here is a map of the 2024 LA transit system spread out on a map:










So here is how the clusters will link up with this map:

*Current/Planned Links*

Main Downtown Cluster: This is the cluster that will include the coliseum, aquatics center, galen center and shrine auditorium. It will be easily accessible by the Expo Park/USC stop on the E line. This stop is at the Coliseum and the California Science Center.

Convention Center/LA Live Downtown Cluster: This is the cluster that involves the staples center and microsoft theater. It is on the E and A line, at the Pico station. The Pico station is one block from LA Live and the Convention Center.

(As an aside, if you want to see track and field, aquatics, gymnastics or almost all of the indoor sports these are the only two stations you need.)

Santa Monica Beach Cluster: This is the cluster that would involve beach volleyball, open water swimming and triathlon. Again it is on the E line, at the downtown santa monica station. This station is one block from the santa monica pier, where beach volleyball will be contested.

Hollywood Cluster: This part of the hollywood cluster is the chinese theater, which would host the marathon, walk and road cycling events. It is accessible on the B line at the Hollywood/Highland stop, which opens on the same block as the chinese theater.

Valley Cluster: This is cluster that would be held at the sepulveda dam recreation area, which would hold among other events pentathlon and equestrian events. It is connected to the metro by the G line, which is a BRT line (though it may be converted to light rail by 2024) To get to the cluster take the G line to Woodley station, which is located on the sepulveda dam recreation area.

Inglewood Cluster: This is a newish cluster that would involve the Forum, where volleyball would be played, and the new NFL stadium for the returned los angeles rams. It would be connected to the metro by the K line, and to reach it you would take the K line to Florence/La Brea. This station is a little over a mile from the stadium, so undoubtedly there would be a shuttle service involved from the station to the cluster. Also, there are tentative plans to connect the stadium and forum to the metro with a new rail spur, but again those are tentative.

Carson Cluster: This is the cluster that involves the stub hub center and would host rugby, tennis and track cycling. To reach this cluster by rail you would take the A line to Del Amo station. This is the main cluster farthest from mass transit at over a mile, so a bus solution would be required to get from the station to the cluster.

Rose Bowl: Not a cluster but this would host some of the games of the soccer/football competition. To reach this stadium you would take the A line to 
Memorial Park station. Again this is a bit of a hike and would require a walk around a highway, so a bus solution will certainly be planned.

*Speculative Links*

UCLA Cluster: This cluster would hold the basketball prelims, water polo and field hockey. This will be connected to the metro by the C line, the main project currently being built along the LA metro. This would be the famed "Subway to the Sea" that would link downtown LA to the beach at santa monica. This cluster would be located at the "Westwood/UCLA" stop on the C line. This stop is currently scheduled to be built in 2036. However, LA is currently pushing for federal funds in order to get this stop completed in time for the 2024 olympics and if the city gets it this cluster would be connected by rail (and if we do get it, thanks olympics!!)

.........

So the only main cluster that would be inaccessible to rail in 2024 barring ucla would be the las casitas rowing cluster, the various soccer/football stadiums outside of LA, and the griffith park events in hollywood. I'm sure there will be transit solutions for these venues by the LA metro, as well as additional transit bus solutions for the venues already near rail. There are of course a plethora of ways to get around LA, but if LA does get the olympics, and you stay in downtown or hollywood, you should have a much easier time getting around than you would have in 1984!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, why are there no F, H and I lines? ^^


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

The main battle will be between Paris and Rome


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Rome got some problems. Yesterday's Economist. 



> TO LOSE Greece or Portugal may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose Italy looks like carelessness. It is hard to imagine the single currency surviving a showdown with Italy, the currency club’s third-biggest economy (and the world’s eighth-biggest, just ahead of Brazil). Perhaps that explains the recent pugnacity of Matteo Renzi, Italy’s prime minister, regarding European fiscal rules. In an article published in the Guardian newspaper in mid-January, he sounded positively Greek, complaining that the European Union’s “fixation on austerity is actually destroying growth”. His finance minister, Pier Carlo Padoan, has been tangling with the European Commission over how to deal with the €350 billion ($382 billion) of bad loans clogging up the Italian banking system. Mr Renzi is demanding the Eurocrats’ forbearance as he tries to restart Italy’s long-stalled economy.
> 
> Italy’s experience within the euro zone has been miserable. It has been in recession for five of the past eight years. Real (ie, adjusted for inflation) GDP per person is lower than in 1999. Sovereign debt has risen above 130% of GDP. Worse, Italy’s economy is woefully uncompetitive. Since 1998 productivity has fallen steadily. Labour costs, however, have not (see chart). Since Italy joined the euro, exports have ceased to be a driver of growth, which has consequently slowed. A slowdown is not something a country with such daunting debts can afford.


http://www.economist.com/news/finan...ill-require-sacrifices-not-just-italians-also


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kot Bazilio said:


> The main battle will be between Paris and Rome


You underestimate LA. Who already has the facilities built.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Mojeda101 said:


> You underestimate LA. Who already has the facilities built.


I think he is concluding that based on this poll results.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

> *IOC President Bach In Los Angeles To Discuss 2024 Olympic Bid With Mayor*
> 
> By GB Staff | Published February 1, 2016 9:48 AM in 2024 Olympic Bid News, Featured
> [Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti meets with IOC President Thomas Bach and USOC Chief Larry Probst in Lausanne on September 3, 2015 (LA 24 Photo)]
> ...


http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/i...geles-to-discuss-2024-olympic-bid-with-mayor/


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

L.A. OFFICIALS IMPRESS IOC PRESIDENT THOMAS BACH​






A cold breeze rose up by late afternoon but the soccer players waited around.

When Thomas Bach finally arrived at the intramural field on UCLA's campus, the students kicked the ball with him, then let him take a penalty shot.

"All of this was very well prepared," a smiling Bach said.

It was no accident the president of the International Olympic Committee got to play for a few minutes Monday.

Los Angeles represented the final stop in Bach's tour of four cities — including Paris, Rome and Budapest — that are bidding to host the 2024 Summer Games. LA 2024 officials wanted to make an impression.

"It was a very short but good introduction," said Anita DeFrantz, a long-time IOC member who has assumed a role in the bid. "I think it was important for us."

The day began at 8 a.m. as Mayor Eric Garcetti and Herb Wesson, president of the Los Angeles City Council, hosted Bach for breakfast. The group proceeded to USC to hear about proposed media housing on that campus and renovations to the Coliseum.

Bach had already visited Staples Center the night before, meeting Kobe Bryant and watching the Lakers.

"You are in a very fortunate position to have so many sports facilities," he said later.







 LA 24 MEETS WITH IOC PRESIDENT THOMAS BACH IN LAUSANNE ON SEPTEMBER 3, 2015​UCLA was probably the most important stop, with Garcetti donning a blue U.S. team jacket and former Olympians such as Carl Lewis, Bart Conner and Nadia Comaneci in attendance.

Last week, LA 2024 proposed housing athletes on the Westwood campus, thereby saving $1 billion on construction of a separate Olympic village.

The cost-cutting plan drew praise from Andrew Zimbalist, an economics professor at Smith College in Massachusetts who has studied the business of the Games.

"I think it's a bold move," said Zimbalist, who wrote "Circus Maximus: The Economic Gamble Behind Hosting the Olympics and the World Cup." He added: "It carries some risk."







STUDIOS.COM​For IOC voters, visions of modest dorms might come to mind. So bid officials showed Bach the student housing and adjacent sports venues such as Drake Stadium and the Wooden Center that athletes could use during the Games. The group ate lunch at a dining hall.

UCLA and USC housed athletes during the 1984 Summer Games but Scott Blackmun, chief executive of the U.S. Olympic Committee, said colleges are now forced to offer more.

"It's a different world than it was in 1984 when you were really just trying to find a place to put the students," Blackmun said. "Now people have to compete for students."

After spending a final few minutes with the soccer players, Bach praised all four bid cities and offered a reminder that only one will be selected.

"There is no silver, there is no bronze," he said. "It is only the gold medal."

The competition will stretch another 19 months with host candidates vying to impress IOC voters around the world. DeFrantz said Bach was only a first step.

"It's the rest of my colleagues that have to understand this is a 21st Century L.A.," she said. "We have some time."

*DAVID WHARTON*​ *LOSANGELESTIMES​*


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

Number of Olympic Games hosted by candidates:


LA: 2 (1932, 1984)
Paris: 2 (1900, 1924)
Rome: 1 (1960)
Budapest: 0

No comment.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ New York 2012 was such a great Games, and we're looking forward to Istanbul 2020! :yes:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Windblower said:


> Number of Olympic Games hosted by candidates:
> 
> 
> LA: 2 (1932, 1984)
> ...


I know your impressions of the Paris 1924 OGs are still very vivid, but that's not something many others can say!


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

milquetoast said:


> For IOC voters, visions of modest dorms might come to mind. So bid officials showed Bach the student housing and adjacent sports venues such as Drake Stadium and the Wooden Center that athletes could use during the Games. The group ate lunch at a dining hall.


I have to admit, I felt the same on the news that the olympic village for an la olympics would be housed at a college dorm facility. However, looking into it more I think it's a good decision and holds up well to previous olympics. I read this comparison on the gamesbids.com forums, and to put it here to state my case, here are some photos of the london olympic village quarters for 2012:


























I think we would all agree that the 2012 olympics were a fantastic success. Now here are photos of the ucla and usc dorms:

(ucla):
















(usc):

















So yeah, to the eye test, I feel like the accommodations at usc and ucla are on par with a very successful london olympics, and to support agenda 2020 they are already largely built! I guess we will see in time what the IOC thinks.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^

The bedrooms look quite comparable. But here's some fun reading for you. 

From Beijing 2008. I don't know how much things have changed, but there's a lot more to consider than just the accommodation:


> *Technical Manual on Olympic Village*
> http://www.gamesmonitor.org.uk/files/Technical_Manual_on_Olympic_Village.pdf


*REQUIREMENTS*

*The Residential Zone contains the following facilities: *

Accommodation; 
NOC offices; 
NOC medical spaces; 
NOC workshop / storage areas; 
Dining Halls; 
Polyclinic; 
NOC Services Centre; 
Resident Centres / front desks; 
NOC meeting rooms; 
Athlete lounges; 
Chef de Mission Meeting Hall; 
Security Command Centre (SCC); 
Recreational Sports Facilities; 
Recreational areas; 
Religious Centre; 
Facility Services Centre (co-located in Operational Zone). 

*The Olympic Plaza contains the following facilities: *

Team Welcome Ceremonies; 
Retail services; 
Recreation services; 
Meeting rooms; 
Village Management Offices (optional). 

*The Operational Zone hosts the following operations: *

Main Entry; 
Access Control Points (ACPs); 
Vehicle Control Points (VCPs); 
Guest Pass Centre; 
Welcome Centre; 
Village Media Centre; 
Transport Mall (adjacent to the Residential Zone); 
NOC Dedicated Car Parking; 
Drivers Lounge; 
Vehicle Motor Pool; 
Staff Centre; 
Staff Parking; 
Facility Services Centre (FSC); 
Material Transfer Area (MTA); 
Rifle Storage Centre (RSC). _(I assume in the case of a US bid this will just be athletes' bedroom drawers )_

---------


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^

good stuff! Thank you for the document. looking it over briefly it seems like it's an even better idea to house the athletes in the UCLA dorms, since many of the ancillary facilities required by the IOC will be available on the college campus. And as you allude to, every interior room in america has a place for your guns so that won't be a problem  :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

My one concern though will be the shared space common to dorms. These aren't apartments, and involve common areas, including living rooms and bathroom areas (there are separate stalls and showers for everyone of course, but it's basically one communal locker room). basically a dorm is like staying at a hostel as opposed to a hotel, and if previous olympics have supplied hotel/apartment style amenities to their athletes, it will be hard to compete with that with a dorm.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, the Italian Parliament gives a strong “yes” to the Olympic project*








The Rome 2024 Olympic bid announced today that the Italian Parliament threw its weight behind the Olympic project by a large majority with a clear and indisputable position. Parliamentary support compounds the passionate backing by Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi and gives to the city and the country an important opportunity for an economic boost and the revival of its international image.

The bid said in a statement: "We have the chance to show the world that Italy knows how to achieve its goals". The Parliament's vote, is an act of responsibility for the future of the country, that wants to seize major challenges and is confident of achieving them with great effort and, above all, keeping in mind the new generations."

The Eternal City hosted the 1960 Olympics and intends to utilize a number of existing venues from those Games.​


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

From HKS Architect's twitter page:


> Here's a "for your eyes only" view of the @RamsNFL stadium that was sent to @Superbowl50 for a private showing.


This is a scale model of the "Inglewood cluster" that holds the new LA stadium that would host the soccer/football competitions in the olympics (and maybe the opening and closing ceremonies) In the upper left corner you can see the Forum, the arena that would host volleyball.

_h/t to CaliforniaJones in the Proposed - Inglewood - City of Champions Stadium thread_


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Windblower said:


> Number of Olympic Games hosted by candidates:
> 
> 
> LA: 2 (1932, 1984)
> ...


Paris 2024 :cheers:
The century after of the last olympics in France. :banana:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Kot Bazilio said:


> Paris 2024 :cheers:
> The century after of the last olympics in France. :banana:


I have to admit it's a compelling narrative, a paris games 100 years after the last one. However, the IOC has shown itself not beholden to that kind of sentimentality in the past, and in fact turned their noses up to the ultimate centennial celebration, Athens in 1996, 100 years after the very first modern olympics. No doubt the anniversary will be a good story, but Paris will have to win on its merits. If they think they can beat Rome, L.A. and Budapest just because it's "their turn" after a century, they will be turned down.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a promotion video for the Inglewood stadium shown above:






As of now it is slated to be completed in 2019, 5 years before a possible L.A. olympics. And ceremonies or not, there is little doubt this stadium will play a major role in a possible 2024 L.A. olympics


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> IOC President visits Los Angeles and meets LA 2024 candidature leaders
> 
> President Bach said during the visit: “You have done a great job in thinking how, in line with Olympic Agenda 2020, you can link your great Olympic legacy with an even greater Olympic future. How you can build this future on the strong foundation you have. You are a strong candidate, and it is a great race of four excellent cities, trying to embrace Olympic Agenda 2020 from very different angles. We now know that wherever the Olympic Games take place in 2024, they will be great Games.”
> 
> ...


http://www.olympic.org/news/ioc-pre...-and-meets-la-2024-candidature-leaders/247882


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS








THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY







 *IT'S NOT TV, IT'S DIRECTV​*On the day when most Olympic observers were pretty much planning for Edwin​ Moses’ coronation as the 400-meter hurdles king, Moses was preparing for the worst.

_“I really didn’t want to lose. I had this winning streak and there were_​_ cameras all over the place and I knew I could win. The only thing I was​ thinking about was not making a mistake. I knew as the favorite, anything​ could happen. You could get injured, or fall or get sick. Everyone just assumes​ you are going to win, but I didn’t want to be the one who could and then didn’t.”​_​
_“I ran a conservative race,”_ he said. _“I just didn’t want to clip a hurdle. When the_​_ race was over there was a feeling of absolute relief. I considered myself a survivor.”​_​
_“It would be great to have the Games back in the U.S.,”_ Moses said._ “I would love to be a_​_ part of having the Olympics back here. The Games in Los Angeles were very, very successful.”​_
Perhaps the only thing he would not sign up for is stating the Olympic Oath. Back​ in 1984, Moses struggled to get the oath correct during the Opening Ceremony.​ Moses poked fun at himself for botching the words.​









*"That was the night my acting career ended!”*​EDWIN MOSES, 400 METER HURDLES​ AUGUST 5 1984, LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA​






*AMY ROSEWATER​* *TEAM USA.ORG​*


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Potential LA 2024 Olympic Venues






Microsoft Theater

The Microsoft Theater is a music and theatre venue in downtown Los Angeles, California at L.A. Live. The theatre auditorium seats 7,100 and holds one of the largest indoor stages in the United States. The Microsoft Theater has been a popular venue for award shows. The venue has been the home to the Primetime Emmy Awards since 2008. In addition the theatre has hosted American Music Awards, People's Choice Awards, MTV Video Music Awards, Radio Disney Music Awards, BET Awards, ESPY Awards, Finales of American Idol, and etc.






An Emmy Award, or simply Emmy, recognizes excellence in the television industry. Three related but separate organizations present the Emmy Awards: the Academy of Television Arts & Sciences (ATAS), the National Academy of Television Arts & Sciences (NATAS), and the International Academy of Television Arts & Sciences (IATAS).


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A couple of things about the Budapest bid:

If the SYMA Sports and Events Centre (with its capacity of 7,000) is planned to host all of the gymnstics events (especially artistic gymnastics), it could be the smallest Olympic Gymnastics venue since 1964 (the old Tokyo Metropolitan Gymnasium, which hosted gymnastics in the '64 Summer Olympics, having a 6,500 capacity). I guess they couldn't cover the Kisstadion with a temporary roof so it could be used in the bid, also. (The Kisstadion is a small open-air ice hockey arena near the Ferenc Puskas Stadium.)

Also, the Budapest area has a rather small number of hotel rooms, and barely any large hotels, unlike Los Angeles and Paris. The Intercontinental Budapest is an example of a large hotel, with 402 rooms (probably the largest hotel Budapest has). I don't think Budapest should be forced to build a large number of hotel rooms which would be extremely difficult to fill, so I think the area should have around 12-15,000 hotel rooms.

I suppose Budapest is only bidding for a future Summer Olympics because of the Agenda 2020 reforms.


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Also, the Budapest area has a rather small number of hotel rooms, and barely any large hotels, unlike Los Angeles and Paris. The Intercontinental Budapest is an example of a large hotel, with 402 rooms (probably the largest hotel Budapest has). I don't think Budapest should be forced to build a large number of hotel rooms which would be extremely difficult to fill, so I think the area should have around 12-15,000 hotel rooms.


5 Star Hotels in Budapest (2016):
- Corinthia Hotel Budapest (445 rooms)
- InterContinental Budapest (402 rooms)
- Budapest Marriott Hotel (364 rooms)
- Sofitel Budapest Chain Bridge (357 rooms)
- Boscolo Hotel New York Palace (323 rooms)
- Hilton Budapest (321 rooms)
- Kempinski Hotel Corvinus (316 rooms)
- The Aquincum Hotel (310 rooms)
- Hilton West End (230 rooms)
- Hotel Le Meridien (218 rooms)
- Four Seasons Hotel Gresham Palace (179 rooms)
- Buddha-Bar Hotel Budapest Klotild Palace (102 rooms)
- Adina Apartment Hotel (97 apartments)
- Queen’s Court Hotel & Residence (71 rooms)
- Mamaison Andrássy Hotel (68 rooms)
- Rácz Hotel & Thermal Spa (67 rooms)
- Iberostar Grand Hotel Budapest (50 rooms)
- Szent György Fogadó (26 apartments)

5 Star Hotels in Budapest: 18 hotels, 3,946 rooms/apartments
4 Star Hotels in Budapest: 83

Budapest (Jan 2014):
18,334 rooms (5 Star: 1,502 / 4 Star: 6,647 / 3 Star: 2,605 / without category: 7,580)

Guest nights, by nationality of the guests (in january, 2014):
Russia: 54.000
Hungary: 51.000
Italy: 33.000
Germany: 25.000
UK: 25.000
France: 19.000
USA: 13.000
Spain: 9.000
Romania: 9.000
Austria: 9.000
Czech Rep.: 6.000
(number of guest nights in january: 396.000)

Balaton Region (Jan 2014):
7,043 rooms (5 Star: 230 / 4 Star: 2,444 / 3 Star: 1,748 / without category: 2,621)


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS​







THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY​






*THE UNIVERSITY *OF *SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA*​

In many ways, he was somebody who could always be counted on.

And so he was, shortly after midnight on June 5, 1968, in a kitchen area of the old​ Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles, when Robert F. Kennedy was fatally shot in the head.​ He arrived seconds later to clamp his huge hand over the shooting hand and gun of Sirhan Sirhan.​ Sirhan had shot Kennedy three times and wounded five others.

Sixteen years later, on the night that the grand opening celebration, produced​ by David Wolper, would welcome the world to Los Angeles, the man who​ would carry the final torch and light the flame would be no stranger to the audience.​ There would be no need for Jim McKay and ABC to dig deep for biographical material.

He and his wife, Betsy, drove their two young children to the Coliseum. Jennie was 11, Josh 9.​ They had no idea what they were about to see, or of the role their father would play in it.

_"Betsy knew, and she was maybe the only one, at least until rehearsals _​_ started, outside of me and Peter Ueberroth and David Wolper."​_
_"A few weeks before the Games started, Peter called and said he wanted to see me._​_ I sat down in his office and he asked me if I would be willing to be the final torch carrier."​_
_"By the time his words left his breath and hit my ears, I had said yes."_

The chosen one was ordered to keep it quiet. The media were chasing it and Ueberroth,​ who loved the intrigue, wanted it to be a surprise, as most final torchbearers are.

So he said nothing to anybody except his wife, and began his workouts​ during a family vacation at Betsy's parents' home in Newport Beach.​
_"I got a couple of five-pound weights and I ran up and down inside a parking_​_ garage near Promontory Point. Betsy's folks thought I was just working out."​_​
RAFER JOHNSON, OLYMPIC TORCH CARRIER, JULY 28 1984, LOS ANGELES​





*BILL DWYRE​* *LOSANGELESTIMES​*


----------



## Shogun3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kot Bazilio said:


> The main battle will be between Paris and Rome


Then Budapest win.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^^^which should be given the opportunity.... the only negative thing in their bid so far is the sailing, it is located in Croatia, Dubrovnik... :nuts::nuts:...i personally want Hungary to host it, just for the sake of diversity and chance


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Budapest 2024 OV Project


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ban Bank said:


> 5 Star Hotels in Budapest (2016):
> - Corinthia Hotel Budapest (445 rooms)
> - InterContinental Budapest (402 rooms)
> - Budapest Marriott Hotel (364 rooms)
> ...


This might be a MAJOR issue for the Budapest bid honestly. For example, Los Angeles has over 100,000 rooms currently, with about 10 - 15,000 more coming online over the next couple of years. How is Budapest going to house the onslaught of visitors?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Absolutely. The IOC requires 45k rooms minimum from host cities I believe.

Paris and LA have well over double the requirement (I think Paris' total is close to triple it), Rome has over 50k. If the figures in that post are correct Budapest has only half the rooms required, and that's if you count the entire region.

Just another thing I could've added to my post #240. Budapest is too small. That's not a dig at the city or its supporters, it's just a fact.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

From LA Curbed.

*Take a Good Look Around LAX's People Mover System Plans*

ast Friday, Los Angeles World Airports—the departments that runs Los Angeles International Airport—held a forum to present and discuss information on the transportation plan that will totally transform the way Angelenos get to and move through LAX. Known as the Landside Access Modernization Program, the plan includes a new automated people mover to carry passengers from the Metro system to the terminals, a consolidated rental car facility, new transportation hubs, and more public parking and pedestrian walkways. LAWA has provided Curbed with some of the new glimpses into LAX's more awesome transportation future.

LAMP is due to be completed, at least partially, by 2023 *(in time for the 2024 Olympics, if LA is chosen to host them)*. A fact sheet from the forum says that construction is expected to begin on the project in the second half of 2017, with "Completion of Phase 1
(including APM & ConRAC)" estimated for sometime in 2023. The materials do emphasize that the light rail station that will ultimately connect Metro to the airport via the Crenshaw Line is a separate project overseen by Metro, and while the agency will work with the LAMP, the project is more of a complement than an actual part of LAWA's plan (that is, they don't really have control over it).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

RobH said:


> Paris and LA have well over double the requirement (I think Paris' total is close to triple it), Rome has over 50k. If the figures in that post are correct Budapest has only half the rooms required, and that's if you count the entire region.


There are about 90,000 certified rooms in the only City of Rome (1,285 sqkm), without consider its province or Lazio region.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*THE REAL CHALLENGE FOR L.A.'S NEW​ STADIUM IS EVERYTHING AROUND IT​*






The feints, dodges, Potemkin stadium renderings and extended leverage plays are over. The National Football League — behemoth, cruelly skilled manipulator of cities and printer of money — is officially headed back to Los Angeles.

After a secret-ballot vote last month by the league's owners, the St. Louis Rams have won the right to leave the Edward Jones Dome, a facility frequently derided as decrepit and outdated though it's all of 21 years old, and move to Inglewood. The $2.6-billion-plus complex that the team will occupy there, designed by the Dallas firm HKS and due to open in 2019, is vast and ambitious enough to immediately join the new Wilshire Grand tower and a planned addition to the Los Angeles County Museum of Art as one of the most anticipated pieces of architecture in the local pipeline.

Along with the stadium, which will have a maximum capacity of 80,000, the development will include a large, covered plaza, a 6,000-seat performance venue and (eventually) an extensive collection of commercial, retail and residential space.

The design of the stadium itself, which will be sunk 100 feet into the ground and covered with a sweeping, translucent roof, is full of impressive — and impressively telegenic — touches. It is eager to look like no other football stadium in the country and at the same time attach itself to a certain Modernist lineage in Southern California architecture, with a fluid connection between inside and out and an extensive collection of trees and greenery by landscape architect Mia Lehrer.

The challenge for HKS — and for Inglewood, to the degree that its political class proves willing to challenge the Rams and the NFL on the urbanism of the development — will be to knit the project into the civic and cultural life of the city rather than allowing it to emerge as one more glimmering, inward-looking Southern California enclave.








In that sense the planned development is very much a work in progress. While it's fairly clear at this point what will rise in its center, with the stadium and the performance venue tucked beneath that huge roof, the design remains fuzzy around the edges.

And it's really around the edges that it will ultimately succeed or fail, especially where the fortunes of Inglewood are concerned.

The 300-acre site that Rams owner, real-estate developer and Wal-Mart heir-in-law E. Stanley Kroenke chose for the stadium, just south of the Forum and three miles east of LAX, is about as close to an urban clean slate as it is possible to find in the middle of increasingly dense and expensive Greater Los Angeles.

Some of it once held the Hollywood Park racetrack, designed in the 1930s by the legendary L.A. architect Stiles O. Clements. But nearly all of it, about a mile and a half from Inglewood's handsome, low-slung and struggling downtown (and Metro's light-rail Crenshaw Line, also due in 2019), is now cleared and ready for construction.

It is basically the last great empty non-industrial parcel anywhere near the geographical center of Los Angeles (unless you count the Dodger Stadium parking lot, whose redevelopment can only be whispered about).

To fill it, Kroenke turned to HKS, a large and prolific firm that also designed AT&T Stadium for Jerry Jones and the Dallas Cowboys and a new home for the Minnesota Vikings set to open this year. Also on its resume is Camelback Ranch in Arizona, the spring-training complex shared by the Dodgers and Chicago White Sox.

The Inglewood design is dominated by that gargantuan roof, a feature whose unusual geometry gives the stadium as a whole an unorthodox and asymmetrical character. It will be made of a gridded steel frame inset with huge panels of ETFE, a transparent material only about 1% as heavy as glass.​
The roof is visually dramatic and more than a little overwrought. It curves up to form a large opening on the stadium's western edge, where a 2.5-acre covered plaza will overlook an artificial lake. Then it plunges back down on its southern end, joining the roof of the smaller concert venue before meeting the ground in a dagger-like point.








The roof will allow the stadium, the performance venue and the plaza between them to feel as though they are part of a single design. It will keep the rain out while making it possible for the stadium to be largely day-lit and open to the air along its edges.

It will also operate as a huge billboard visible to planes heading into LAX, blimps and helicopters patrolling the airspace above the stadium and desktop travelers using Google Earth. It will be a supersize example of exploiting what architects since Le Corbusier have called the sky-facing "fifth façade."​
The roof should cut down on airplane noise. And it will allow the stadium to hold concerts and major sporting events like college basketball's Final Four — or some part of the Olympics, should L.A. win the bid for the 2024 Summer Games.

That flexibility is important for a couple of reasons: The first is the relatively small number of events on the NFL calendar: just eight regular-season games every year at home (or twice that if the Chargers or Raiders join Kroenke in Inglewood).

The second is the murky future that professional football faces in this country. The NFL's TV ratings are as sky high as ever, but with mounting evidence of the links between football and brain injury, and parents across the country thinking twice about signing up their kids for Pop Warner, it's impossible to say what kind of role the sport will play in American culture a generation or two from now.

There are faint echoes of Charles Luckman's 1967 design for the Forum in the columns that populate the stadium's covered plaza. Otherwise it's difficult to think of any local precedents for the HKS design. Southern California has a rich history of stadium architecture that includes Dodger Stadium, the Rose Bowl and the Coliseum, but those buildings are open to the sky and a good deal more reticent and refined.

The great potential of the Inglewood design lies in exploiting the grade change between ground level and the sunken playing field. Most of the stadium's bulk will be pushed into the earth, to keep its profile low and avoid getting in the way of planes on their descents into LAX. The paths fans will take to reach their seats, moving beneath the roof and then along a series of open-air concourses lined with trees and plants, could open up dramatic and surprising views. The early renderings from HKS, though not finalized, are promising along these lines.

The stadium, the plaza, the performance venue and about 12,500 parking spaces (most clustered on the north edge of the property, across Pincay Drive from the Forum) will make up the heart of the development. Further construction will add a hotel, residential buildings, office and retail space and a civic square on the western edge of the site, near the corner of Prairie Avenue and Arbor Vitae Street.

Though the Metropolitan Transportation Authority is reportedly weighing the option of extending a new rail link south to meet the complex, the pity — the absurd reality — of the relationship between the forthcoming stadium and the under-construction Crenshaw Line is that we are once again facing the prospect of a major landmark and a rail route coming tantalizingly close to each other without actually linking up. Call it the close-but-no-cigar school of regional planning. See the Gold Line and Dodger Stadium and the Green Line and LAX for earlier examples.








*URBANIZELA​*​Unlike the other site the NFL had been considering, in Carson, the Inglewood property is defined not by immediate freeway access but by the way it is notched into the boulevard grid. It anchors the southwest corner of the large chunk of land, covering one square mile, bordered by Century, Crenshaw and Manchester boulevards and Prairie Avenue.

How the Kroenke development relates to that boulevard scale may ultimately do more to shape the future of Inglewood than how the stadium turns out or how many Super Bowls it holds.

There seems little risk that Kroenke and the league, with so many eyes on its return-to-L.A. experiment, will allow the stadium itself be anything less than a well-appointed, over-the-top showpiece.

But the housing planned for the eastern end of the site, near Inglewood's existing Darby Park, or the retail buildings on the south side of the lake? It's easy to imagine those elements getting a whole lot less attention, investment and architectural care.

[email protected]
*CHRISTOPHER HAWTHORNE​* * LOSANGELESTIMES​*


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

University of Southern California

There have been more Trojans in the Olympics than from any other university in the world – if USC were its own nation in the Olympics, it would rank tied for 8th in the world in total gold medals earned. USC’s participation in the Olympics dates back to 1904, when Emil Breitkreutz’06 traveled to St. Louis, becoming the first USC student to compete in the Olympic Games. 

All told, USC’s Olympians have won 587 places on Olympic teams, and have taken home 135 gold medals, 87 silver and 65 bronze. As of the 2012 Olympic Games, if USC were a country entering its athletes in the Olympic Games, its 287 all-time Summer Olympics medals would place it 16th among all participating countries. And in six different Olympics, USC’s medal count would have positioned it among the top 10 competing nations.

http://about.usc.edu/history/uscs-olympic-heritage/










University of California, Los Angeles

UCLA owns one of the richest Olympic traditions of any University. Overall, UCLA has won 251 all-time Summer Olympics medals - 126 gold, 65 silver and 60 bronze. The Bruins have had at least one competitor in every Olympics since 1920 with one exception (1924), and UCLA has won a gold medal in every Olympics in which the U.S. competed since 1932.

A total of 398 Bruins have combined to make 650 Olympic appearances.The first Bruin Olympian participated in 1920, just one year after the founding of the university - Clyde A. Swendsen was a member of the water polo team.

http://www.uclabruins.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=208191112

USC Total: 135 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
UCLA Total: 126 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
USC+UCLA Total: 261 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals

France: 202 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
Italy: 198 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
Hungary: 167 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

:cheers:

POPULATION (2014)
*United States* 318,857,056
*France* 66,206,930
*Italy* 61,336,387
*Hungary* 9,861,673	

*ALL-TIME S+W OLYMPICS GOLD MEDALS*
*United States* 1,072
*Italy* 235
*France* 233
*Hungary* 167

POPULATION PER MEDAL
*Hungary* 59,051
*Italy* 261,005
*France* 284,149
*United States* 297,441​
*ALL-TIME SUMMER OLYMPICS GOLD MEDALS*
*United States* 976
*France* 202
*Italy* 198
*Hungary* 167

POPULATION PER MEDAL
*Hungary* 59,051
*Italy* 309,779
*United States* 326,697
*France* 327,757​


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Paris to reveal logo for Olympic and Paralympic bid at Arc de Triomphe at 20:24 on Tuesday*
http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1034040/paris-to-reveal-logo-for-olympic-and-paralympic-bid-at-arc-de-triomphe-at-2024-on-tuesday


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ Talks about LAFC and the Rams but also relates to the Olympic Bid.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

RobH said:


> *Paris to reveal logo for Olympic and Paralympic bid at Arc de Triomphe at 20:24 on Tuesday*
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1034040/paris-to-reveal-logo-for-olympic-and-paralympic-bid-at-arc-de-triomphe-at-2024-on-tuesday


From Gamesbids.com:



> _I've seen the logo - I think the consensus will be pleased. Watch our story to come out at exactly 20:24._


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

IThomas said:


> :cheers:
> 
> POPULATION (2014)
> *United States* 318,857,056
> ...


Let me tell you the reasons why.

1. The rate of population growth in the United States had been relatively high compared to growth rates in countries of Europe over the last two centuries.

2. In addition, most people in other parts of the United States play American Football, Baseball, Basketball, and Hockey. That is the reason why we have NFL (the most valuable professional sports league in the world), MLB (the highest season attendance of any sports league in the world), NBA (the highest-paid athletes in the world), and NHL. We offer year-round options.

However people in Southern California are for the Olympics. So we got lots of medals.



> USC Total: 135 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
> UCLA Total: 126 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
> USC+UCLA Total: 261 all-time Summer Olympics gold medals
> 
> ...


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Paris bid secures 10 million Euros sponsorship deal with 4 new operators.

http://sportetsociete.org/2016/02/0...aupres-de-ses-premiers-partenaires-officiels/


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

narkelion said:


> Rome too: http://www.2024roma.org/images/primopiano/Brochure_definitiva.pdf


Budapest follows: http://www.budapest2024bid.com/Budapest_2024_Candidature_File_Stage_1_EN.pdf


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

SO, just for fun, I thought I would collect the official bid logos that have been released. Please direct your aesthetic criticism to these:




























If budapest has a logo, please let me know and i will add it. Otherwise, here are the olympic bid logos for 2024!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The stories of Rome*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, Olympic bid centred around historic monuments*








A cycling sprint alongside the Roman Forum. Beach volleyball at the Circus Maximus. The marathon passing through St. Peter's Square and finishing under the Arch of Constantine. A nightly parade of athletes at the Colosseum. Rome's historic monuments are at the centre of the city's bid for the 2024 Olympics, details of which were revealed Wednesday as four candidates including the Italian capital submitted their first detailed bid files to the International Olympic Committee.

SPORTS + CULTURE
"Customer satisfaction is fundamental for the athletes, their families and the spectators," bid chief and former Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo said. "Here they will be able to take in the culture and touch things with their hands that maybe they have only seen on TV or studied in school." At an extravagant presentation produced by the same company handling ceremonies for this year's Summer Games in Rio de Janeiro, Rome organizers also revealed their bid theme — "The Italian art of the welcome." "We want to offer athletes' families the chance to travel by train to Florence and admire the Uffizi Gallery and then go to Naples and Pompeii the next day — for free," Montezemolo said. "Who else can offer that?" Promoting Italy's artistic heritage, Montezemolo announced that composer Ennio Morricone would create the bid's anthem.

BUDGET
Relying on many venues that were used for the 1960 Games in Rome, the candidacy proposes using existing structures for 70 per cent of the required sites. The games budget is projected at 5.3 billion euros ($6 billion US) — 2.1 billion euros for the construction of permanent venues and the balance for temporary venues. Permanent venues would include an athletes village and multi-sports arena at the Tor Vergata University on the city's outskirts, media facilities and a cycling velodrome. The temporary venues could largely be covered by IOC contributions, organizers said. Rome has already signed sponsorship contracts with Etihad-Alitalia airlines, the banks BNL-BNP Paribas and insurer UnipolSai, said Montezemolo.​


----------



## Gerardogt (Dec 3, 2005)

LA seems like a bid for the 1996 Olympic Games. I like Paris as the best presented bid Bid but i think that the city that most needs the Olympic Games is Rome, the games can really help to stop the decadent moment that Rome lives today.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love that Paris would have the major landmarks in the background, I hope they really do use Versailles for some stuff!


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> SO, just for fun, I thought I would collect the official bid logos that have been released. Please direct your aesthetic criticism to these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like all of them, but I have some critiques.
The Rome logo is very safe and predictable and not as dynamic as the other two. I like the use of Red, White and Green but the colours don't pop off the page like the other two.
The Paris logo, while going for the safe image of the Eiffel Tower, is very dynamic and evokes movement. I like the clever incorporation of the number 24 as well.
The LA logo is the least predictable and is a good concept, but I can't help feeling like its been done by a first year Graphic Arts student instead of an established design firm. The colours are OK, but the blue at the extremities just doesn't look right. What saves this logo is the concept of the angel, representing the City of Angels.
The Budapest logo is non-existent at this stage, which is a big mistake from a marketing perspective. They need to build their brand around a logo, instead of playing the frugal, non-flashy underdog card.
Overall, I feel like they've all missed the mark slightly.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright, I'll bite. In order from best to worst:

1. Paris: Beautifully colourful, and clever. Almost perfect for a bid logo. Heavy black font is a bit dull though.

2. Rome: Slick but oh so safe.

3. LA: Colours are nice, so is the sunset effect. Looks like a fairy though.

4. Budapest: Get your act together guys, this is an Olympic bid, DIDN'T ANYONE TELL YOU LOGOS ARE IMPORTANT! (they're really not....


....but they are :yes.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Alright, I'll bite. In order from best to worst:
> 
> 1. Paris: Beautifully colourful, and clever. Almost perfect for a bid logo. Heavy black font is a bit dull though.
> 
> ...


Funny, I thought all were fine except Paris which is a zero; maybe a negative. Unclear what the point is, unfocused. Probably done by an amateur or student not a professional. What would the average viewer get out of it?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...kes-la-stadium-key-piece-of-bid-for-2024.html

One of many stories. The owners of the Inglewood stadium have said the electronics will be far beyond anything currently existing. 

It should be interesting to see what can be done by opening in 2019 and how much more for the Olympics. But from what is being talked about it will be amazing world-wide real-time, viewer specific and interactive, holograms, you name it.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Rome:
http://www.2024roma.org/en/home-eng/2016-02-18-09-55-07.html

We have tried to download the file, but it doesn' work.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Rome:
> http://www.2024roma.org/en/home-eng/2016-02-18-09-55-07.html
> 
> We have tried to download the file, but it doesn' work.




http://media2.gazzetta.it/gazzetta/pdf/2016/candidatura_roma_2024.pdf


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

PDF of the Vision, Games Concept and Strategy for all four bids submitted yesterday

Rome: http://media2.gazzetta.it/gazzetta/pdf/2016/candidatura_roma_2024.pdf

Paris: http://paris2024.org/medias/presse/paris_2024_candidature_file_part_1.pdf

Budapest: http://www.budapest2024bid.com/Budapest_2024_Candidature_File_Stage_1_EN.pdf

LA: http://la24-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/pdf/LA2024-canditature-part1_english.pdf


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*About the Budapest bid:*

I guess I was wrong about the capacity of Budapest's Olympic gymnastics venue planned to be the smallest in several decades. Budapest's candidature file revealed that a new hall at SYMA Sports Centre, with a capacity of *10,000*, will host the gymnastics events if Budapest is awarded the 2024 Olympics.

I doubt you're going to get an Olympic gymnastics venue with less than a 10,000 capacity (unless it's hosting rhythmic gymnastics).


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gerardogt said:


> LA seems like a bid for the 1996 Olympic Games. I like Paris as the best presented bid Bid but i think that the city that most needs the Olympic Games is Rome, the games can really help to stop the decadent moment that Rome lives today.


That seems counter-intuitive, Italy's economy has been a lite version of Greece. I seriously doubt they would have the money to afford the games, even with the supposed 'reforms'


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> That seems counter-intuitive, Italy's economy has been a lite version of Greece. I seriously doubt they would have the money to afford the games, even with the supposed 'reforms'


Frankly, that's one of the stupidest thing that has ever been written in this thread. 

With a budget of 7B€, of which 3,2 will be found from the IOC contribute + merchandising + ticketing + sponsorships + TV rights, 4B€ in 8 years is not that big deal for Italy.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, the official dossier* 

















CANDIDATURE FILE - STAGE 1: VISION, GAMES CONCEPT AND STRATEGY
(64 pages - English version)
* VISION AND GAMES CONCEPT
* LEGACY AND LONG-TERM PLAN INTEGRATION AND ALIGNMENT
* GENERAL INFRASTRUCTURE AND CAPACITY ANALYSIS
* COUNTRY ANALYSIS
* FINANCING ANALYSIS​
Download PDF > http://www.2024roma.org/en/home-eng/2016-02-18-09-55-07.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Italian Economy Faces Deeper Fiscal Crisis as Economy Worsens
> 
> FEBRUARY 16, 2016• ITALY• BY EW NEWS DESK TEAM
> 
> ...


http://www.economywatch.com/news/It...per-Fiscal-Crisis-as-Economy-Worsens0216.html


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

pesto said:


> http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...kes-la-stadium-key-piece-of-bid-for-2024.html
> 
> One of many stories. The owners of the Inglewood stadium have said the electronics will be far beyond anything currently existing.
> 
> It should be interesting to see what can be done by opening in 2019 and how much more for the Olympics. But from what is being talked about it will be amazing world-wide real-time, viewer specific and interactive, holograms, you name it.


So cross posting from the Inglewood thread, I have to say my curiosity is really piqued when it comes to these holographic displays in the stadium. If you can discuss it, would it be true suspended holograms, or something akin to the microsoft "hololens" where a set of glasses allows you to see holograms in front of your eyes?

For those interested, here is Microsoft's vision for how their hololens (glasses that project holograms in front of you) would be used at home for football fans:






I could see the suites and luxury boxes decked out with about 10-15 of these, which would give the wearer some incredible visuals laid out on the field. Would be a pretty spectacular way to watch the game from your suite, whether that game is the rams playing the 49ers, or the olympics


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

One thing to add to the above, I noticed in the LA 2024 bid documents that there is STILL no mention of the Inglewood stadium with regard to the Olympic plan. Root for them or not, but you have to give LA a bit of credit, I don't know if there are many cities in the world that have a spare 2 billion dollar stadium they can take or leave for an olympic bid! :lol:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

aquamaroon said:


> One thing to add to the above, I noticed in the LA 2024 bid documents that there is STILL no mention of the Inglewood stadium with regard to the Olympic plan. Root for them or not, but you have to give LA a bit of credit, I don't know if there are many cities in the world that have a spare 2 billion dollar stadium they can take or leave for an olympic bid! :lol:


Its mentioned in page 7. My friend.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Gerardogt said:


> LA seems like a bid for the 1996 Olympic Games. I like Paris as the best presented bid Bid but i think that the city that most needs the Olympic Games is Rome, the games can really help to stop the decadent moment that Rome lives today.


Firstly, what aspect of Los Angeles' bid for 2024 reminds you of 1996? Just curious. 



> I like Paris as the best presented bid Bid but i think that the city that most needs the Olympic Games is Rome, the games can really help to stop the decadent moment that Rome lives today.


Rome "most needs" the Olympics to help with Italy's economic stalemate? Great argument for the Olympics - just ask Madrid how that worked out for them.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

redspork02 said:


> Its mentioned in page 7. My friend.


oh hah! That's what I get for skimming the bid book :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Ctrl F is your friend


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

oritaorighta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c182Pzlae5I


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

The new LA site is very good.


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm starting to suspect LA will win. Even though this was supposed to be the 2028 bid and Boston was just going to be a give up bid. Now theres no choice but to make 2024 the real bid. If LA was to lose it would be super embarrassing. And then what. Theres no guarantee the support would be there for a 2028 bid. Thats why I think the IOC won't take that risk.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sochifan said:


> If LA was to lose it would be super embarrassing.


No it wouldn't.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I think Los Angeles would win too.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> Rome "most needs" the Olympics to help with Italy's economic stalemate? Great argument for the Olympics - just ask Madrid how that worked out for them.


also ask the people of Greece.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> also ask the people of Greece.


I guess Alphaville was pointing out that the argument of "city resurrection" doesn't always help, like it didn't help Madrid to win its bid. 

So, I guess you quoted wrong.

Doesn't matter. It seems like you always try to demonstrate bullshit putting in comparisons dogs and cats. 

Athens and Rome as well as Greece and Italy are in no way comparable from the economic point of view. We told you once, twice, three times. After a while this bullshit doesn't get any funnier.

Italy's economy, even after 20 years of slow crisis, is still at similar level of GDP of California, richest and largest state of USA with many more natural resources than Italy. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_between_U.S._states_and_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)

Italy's economy is 10 (TEN) times larger than Greece's one. 237.970 billion - $2.1 trillion 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Greece
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Italy

Moreover, Italy's economy is growing. Slowly but growing. Previewed +1,7% next year.
Now, can you tell me seriously than Italy can have problems in hosting an event like the Olympic games, with a previewed cost of $6 billion? In particular after hosting without any issue the Milan Expo of 2015?
And you know that Rome is now hosting for one year the World Catholic Jubilee? With millions of pilgrims every week arriving in addenda to the normal tourists? With all the security issues you can imagine? With all the warnings and menaces coming from the IS against the Vatican? Do you think this situation is bringing any issue to Rome's normal life? To its economy? To the economy of the country? 

I mean? Are you serious? Moreover Italy never risked to fail in its recent (and not recent) history. And this is what you get reading _American newspapers?_ Have you ever dared to read news in the language of the countries you are blaming at? Just to have another point of view?

Let me draw some conclusions about California condition. From american sources.

_California economy? With issues in financing the schools? In bringing water to its cities? In paying state salaries and pensions? In continuous drought crisis that's becoming endemic? With a medium level of income lowering and disparity between rich and poor classes diverting every year more? With an economy that maintains itself thanks to not recognizing illegal aliens rights?_ 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_in_California#Predicted_need_for_increased_water_supplies
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_change_in_California#Drought
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008–12_California_budget_crisis
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/oct/04/california-failing-state-debt
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/day-1-what-happened-to-the-golden-state/article/2522429
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/day-3-californias-expensive-education-failure/article/2522627
http://www.the-american-interest.com/2011/05/27/scotus-makes-it-official-california-a-failed-state/
http://intelligencesquaredus.org/iq2-tv/item/678-california-is-the-first-failed-state
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/04/19/big-idea-california-is-so-over.html

Obv I know that California economy is not only that. But look how it's easy to even just "demonstrate" that California has a failed economy and culture. With few links. 

That's to demonstrate how foolish is your continuous pointing at things you don't know. You just get wrong and show up your ignorance.

This is an architecture forum. 
It's not gossip or trolling one. You can troll somewhere else I guess. 

Here I wanna read on how LA, Rome, Paris, Budapest will eventually improve their bid with the contents of it, not with continuous bullshit posted by someone who doesn't know anything about a country and pretend he knows more than anyone.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Tremendous find:










Three decades ago! 

https://twitter.com/jchribuisson/status/701486426647564288


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Eurozone crisis IMMINENT as debt-ridden Italy and Portugal on verge of being new Greece
> 
> TROUBLES in the Italian and Portuguese economies could blow up this year to shatter the eurozone, as disastrous Greece almost did last year.


http://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...y-and-Portugal-about-to-become-the-new-Greece


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

SirAce said:


> Let me draw some conclusions about California condition. From american sources.


You should really think about saving instead of spending before drag the world economy down.











List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> You should really think about saving instead of spending before drag the world economy down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ah really? Italy is dragging world economy down? Italy is not actually in war anywhere else in the world. Is not bombing other populations destroying their economies. It didn't help create armies of crazy nuts guys wasting the economy of middle east and europe by consequence with refugees.

Instead, Italy has just been appointed by UNESCO to be the official protector of archeological and artistic sites in the war zones.
I guess that a "country that drags down world economy" shouldn't be so reliable, right?

https://news.artnet.com/art-world/un-blue-helmets-heritage-protection-342083

I guess that an unreliable country shouldn't be appointed for becoming the "International Training and Research Centre on the Economics of Culture and World Heritage" of UNESCO. 
http://www.beniculturali.it/mibac/m...28119_3b._Agreement_Italy_versione_Italia.pdf

Italy has a stable economy with slow growth. And has enough privates savings to provide safety to its future. In which way do you think Italy can "drag the world economy down"? Please, explain yourself. Better than you did until now obv.

Btw, it seems like Japan is just up on Italy on this list. Oh, they are hosting in 2020. And Brazil were it is? Oh, it's at 69 place. And they are hosting this year. And Barcelona? When their games were decided in 1986 Spain was 32nd in ranking. And South Korea was 61st in 1981 when their bid won.

Maybe (just maybe) this GDP list doesn't mean anything? :lol:

btw, according to World Bank and IMF, USA were having this GDP nominal ranking during the last 60 years:

1960) 1st
1965) 2nd
1970) 2nd
1975) 11th
1980) 15th
1985) 3rd
1990) 9th
1995) 10th
2000) 5th
2005) 9th
2010) 11th

Do you see any connection between US nominal GDP and its winning bids since 1970s? Well, there is.  In 1978 there was the choosing for LA and US Nominal GDP was falling down fast bringing down the whole world economy. In 1990 when Atlanta was chosen Nominal GDP for US was again in a declining phase.
As usual that doesn't mean anything. As most of your trolling on GDP, economic crises and other bullshit.
Go on and continue playing with nonsense. 

From now on, every single one of your posts will have no value. It's clear you are just trolling. Instead of bringing up your city you just try to blame down the other countries candidates with articles that doesn't help the discussion in any way nor have any value for it.


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

saiholmes said:


> You should really think about saving instead of spending before drag the world economy down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't mean anything. USA has the biggest GDP in the world but also 16.7 million poor children (if you consider adult people too, we have more than 40 million poor people, more than 13% of the population). [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poverty_in_the_United_States]

So that list has no sense, because there's no equal distribution of wealth in USA.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*ALL WE ARE SAYING ..​ IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!​*


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> I guess Alphaville was pointing out that the argument of "city resurrection" doesn't always help, like it didn't help Madrid to win its bid.
> 
> So, I guess you quoted wrong.
> 
> ...


What an embarrassing collection of misinformation and non sequiturs.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Rather too much waffle, yes, but the key point in that post is that Italy is a 2 trillion dollar economy and it's looking to pump £5-10bn into an Olympics. I think they'll manage! 

Saiholmes claiming an economy the size of Italy's can't cope with an Olympics was asking for ridicule.

And, even if there was a recession during the build up to 2024, I still think Italy would pull off a great Games.

Some people forget soon soon: a very similar sized European economy hosted the 2012 Summer Games during the worst recession in over a century. London and the UK coped with Olympic expenses during the downturn, and so would Italy if it had to.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> What an embarrassing collection of misinformation and non sequiturs.


Well, you got it right. It is misinformation indeed. I also wrote it. Some real news, some real data, some partial ones, some bullshit. Just to show how easy is potentially to show bad sides as real ones. That's exactly what saiholmes is trying to do by a while.

The key point is perfectly underlined by RobH.



RobH said:


> Saiholmes claiming an economy the size of Italy's can't cope with an Olympics was asking for ridicule.


I just served saiholmes his same ridicules. 

Obviously Italy is perfectly capable of hosting an Olympic Games. Don't forget that just few months ago the EXPO of Milan closed with a great success in terms of image, infrastructure and restart of economy for that city that was passing through years of strong decline and now is rising up back again.

I won't say that Rome would be the same success for sure but it has all the cards to play the game without fearing any issue from the economic point of view. 

Moreover Rome is already hosting now a large event as the Catholic Jubilee as well as hosted the Jubilee of 2000. And trust me, Rome is quite used to great events...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

To an extent, but perhaps not in the way that really matters.

Most European bids that have dropped out (the Winter 22 ones, and Hamburg this time) have been defeated by referendums. When I say the IOC need to get continental Europe back on board I really mean European populations. It's telling that the three remaining bids from Europe are from nations which don't traditionally use referendums as political decision making mechanisms. They all have political support powering them and varying levels of popular support.

I think the IOC would like to be in a situation where populations like Germany's for the Summer Games and the Nordic/Scandinavian countries for the Winter Games are enthused again. There's been a lot of cynicism post Sochi and the unexpected defeat for Hamburg's bid was a shock. I think a well-managed Paris could repair some of that damage.

Just my opinion. I don't claim to have any connections, but I have been watching these bid races for a few years now. That's my feeling. I could be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*LA 2024 to court the Olympics, Snapchat filter-style*









Snapchat users will be able to apply a filter featuring the LA 2024 Olympic bid logo to their snaps at select locations around the city. (Snapchat)

David Wharton Contact Reporter

LA 2024 officials have partnered with Snapchat in a move they hope will further their campaign to position Los Angeles as the young, innovative choice for the 2024 Summer Olympics.

Over the next few weeks, the agreement will allow users of the popular smartphone app to affix an LA 2024 "angel" logo to photos and videos that originate from select neighborhoods where Olympic events would take place.

While the deal probably won't lead to any big-money sponsors, it could be "very useful for what I call the 'hipness factor,' " said Steven Osinski, a marketing professor at San Diego State University.

Osinski believes that bid officials can "go back to the [International Olympic Committee] and say, 'Look, we're in touch with the younger community.' "










LA 2024 filters on Snapchat
Snapchat allows users to instantly share photos and videos. The Venice-based company, which could not be reached for comment, says it has 100 million active users each day, about 85% of whom are between the ages of 13 and 34.

The LA 2024 logo joins an ever-changing library of "geofilters" -- digital tags that can be affixed to photos or videos so that people can show their friends where they are at any given moment.

Last year, Snapchat began charging retailers, movie studios and other businesses to promote branded geofilters. The fees can run tens of thousands of dollars.

LA 2024 officials said they are not paying for the service.

"We have set out our vision to create a new Games for a new era and, with 10 of the world's top tech companies based in Los Angeles and the wider California region, we are able to draw upon an abundance of creative expertise to help achieve that vision," bid committee Chairman Casey Wasserman said in a statement. "We are thrilled to have Snapchat on board."

Los Angeles is competing against Paris, Rome and Budapest, Hungary, for the 2024 Games. The IOC will select a host in September 2017.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-la-2024-olympic-bid-snapchat-style-20160224-story.html


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

RobH said:


> To an extent, but perhaps not in the way that really matters.
> 
> Most European bids that have dropped out (the Winter 22 ones, and Hamburg this time) have been defeated by referendums. When I say the IOC need to get continental Europe back on board I really mean European populations. It's telling that the three remaining bids from Europe are from nations which don't traditionally use referendums as political decision making mechanisms. They all have political support powering them and varying levels of popular support.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, speacially considering a potential 2026 WOG bid where a no european scenario could be likelly, a decent Paris bid+games could change that.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

RobH said:


> ------
> 
> My point about LA having to put forward a super-duper bid to beat Paris was tongue in cheek - I was taking the Michael out of your own hyperbole. In truth, if either Paris or LA slips up the other will be there to snatch the Games. I'd put Paris as favourite because I think after the 2022 debcale an opportuniy to shore up continental European support will be important, and also because I think LA will bid again whilst Paris won't. A Paris '24 / LA '28 combo is win-win for the IOC.
> 
> No parochialism, just an opinion. I'm one of the few contributors in this thread who doesn't have a horse in this race.


To put in my 2 cents regarding the politics of the bids, I agree that they in total favor a european bid. For one you have the oft repeated point that europe has never gone three summer games without hosting, and secondly, as Rob points out, the IOC is on much thinner ice in europe than they are in the USA. The IOC indeed may feel compelled to go with Paris in order to shore up their standing in their european home, especially as winter games cities become increasingly scarce.

...

HOWEVER, there is also a case to be made for an American bid politically. The fact of the matter is that, with LA, the United States will now have bid with their three largest cities back to back to back. If the IOC says no this time, they will have now rejected New York, Chicago and L.A. in successive bidding processes. And for all the pressing desire the IOC has to work things out with europe, the fact of the matter is that the majority of the IOC's revenue comes from their television deal in the US with NBC.* So if the IOC rejects L.A. this time, they will have turned down, in succession, the three greatest cities of their single most important member nation. And maybe, the next time their contract is up, maybe NBC doesn't feel like bidding so high for the rights since US viewership will certainly fall as the olympics continue to avoid america (not to copy the mafia too much but... "nice Olympics you got there, be a shame if i dropped it" :lol
And one more thing, despite the belief that LA will bid again, that isn't how the USOC works. If LA loses, the USOC will not go back to LA for 2028, and indeed the US may not bid at all, instead Canada and Mexico will. So if the IOC likes Paris or Rome more than LA for 2024 that's fine, but they shouldn't vote as if LA will be waiting for them in 2028, because it most likely won't be.

*Edited to add: So I looked into this and I wasn't correct. The NBC deal isn't the majority of the IOC's revenues, it's around 25%. As seen on this site, http://www.olympic.org/ioc-financing-revenue-sources-distribution?tab=sources, 48% of the IOC's revenue is from broadcast, of which American TV is a little over half. So, the US TV deal is second only to sponsorships, at 35%, as a single source of IOC revenue. However, this again goes to my original point, as many of those major sponsors are american based companies, such as Coke, McDonald's and Visa. Once again, if you spurn the US, you are turning away both the most important television market for your most important broadcast partner, AND the most important market for a huge chunk of your most important sponsors.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

aquamaroon said:


> However, this again goes to my original point, as many of those major sponsors are american based companies, such as Coke, McDonald's and Visa. Once again, if you spurn the US, you are turning away both the most important television market for your most important broadcast partner, AND the most important market for a huge chunk of your most important sponsors.


Differently from NBC, the other American companies involved have very large markets overseas, so I'm not sure an eventual loss of LA this time will affect them much. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

There is no urgency re the US TV contact. The IOC has a contract up to and including 2032. As long as the US gets one of those Games I think it'll be fine. 

As for US sponsors, the unrivalled opportunity the Games gives them to promote themselves abroad is why they're on the IOC roster! 

And LA always wants to bid. They have a permanent board for the purpose. USOC will surely not ignore the 2028 race if Paris wins 24. It's practically a gimmee seeing as Europe and Asia will be out of the picture. 

I'm trying to think what I'd prefer if I were voting and if Paris looks like a one-off whlist LA looks happy to bid again (how I see things right now), why not try and have the cake and eat it too?


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

LOS ANGELES OLYMPIC MOMENTS







THIS OLYMPIC MOMENT BROUGHT TO YOU BY​






Decker, Budd, Britain's Sly and Romania's Puica were some way clear of the rest of​ the pack and, with a mile to go, the winner looked certain to come from this quartet.​






 ESPN​It did - but only after the sort of incident more common in horse racing than women's athletics.​_"It was the third or fourth lap when the pace drastically slowed,"_ recalled Budd.​ _"Because I was barefoot, I wanted to get to the front. On the next lap, I felt something tug_​_ on my vest and the crowd started booing. On the next lap, Mary was lying on the infield."​_​
*"THE TRIP"*​3000 METER FINAL, AUGUST 11 1984, LOS ANGELES​





 DAVID BURNETT​


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Paolo98.To said:


> This is an international thread. Please, write in english...! :troll: :tongue2:


International means all languages, diversity yoy know ? one day this anglomania will end. Sooner the better.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

So how are we supposed to communicate in these threads? May we know?


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

..


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hseugut said:


> International means all languages, diversity yoy know ? one day this anglomania will end. Sooner the better.


Seriously? There are 1000's of languages in the world; hundreds just in the mountains of Mexico.

So really the only other choice is communicating like this: :lol:, :bash:, :cheers:


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

We could use Esperanto!


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Yes but also I did not like the tone of Paolo98. This is like a dictatorship. For me it is not a big deal if someone express himself in another language from time to time and without being shouted at ! chill guys !


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

LucaRm said:


> We could use Esperanto!


At one point Esperanto made some sense for Europeans. But it fought English after WWII and lost. Never made much sense for Asians and indigenous people; might as well learn the local English patois.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hseugut said:


> Yes but also I did not like the tone of Paolo98. This is like a dictatorship. For me it is not a big deal if someone express himself in another language from time to time and without being shouted at ! chill guys !


Breaking into another language in the middle of a discussion is pretty much the height of rudeness if not just outright trolling. The natural effect is to emphasize that you are forcing someone to become the outsider.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

RobH said:


> There is no urgency re the US TV contact. The IOC has a contract up to and including 2032. As long as the US gets one of those Games I think it'll be fine.
> 
> As for US sponsors, the unrivalled opportunity the Games gives them to promote themselves abroad is why they're on the IOC roster!
> 
> ...


You make good points Rob, as well as SirAce (sorry for my delayed response! life stuff kept me busy). Honestly, my main goal has been to push the US narrative in the 2024 contest, so that's why my argument was a little biased to LA, like any of the other partisans on this thread :lol:. Like you and SirAce said, the sponsors want to go international, and NBC will want ANY games until 2032, so they don't necessarily rely on a US 2024 Olympics. 
However, if we think about this from an American perspective, again the LA 2024 bid still seems the most desirable of any US bid that will come in the next three cycles. 
If LA is rejected, again the IOC will have turned down America's three largest cities. And despite the belief that LA will bid again, I promise you that isn't how the USOC works. They will see the LA bid as a "failure" and move onto a second tier city that is not New York, Chicago or LA. So, in rejecting LA, the IOC will have turned off all of the major global cities of their single most important nation.
The above point is merely about pride, but this next point is about something much deeper - money. First, if we assume that NBC will only be happy with a summer olympics and not "settle" for a winter olympics, it still seems like LA 2024 is the olympic bid they most want. For one thing, NBC will want to sell a marquee city to their US audience for an olympics. But, more importantly for NBC though, an LA olympics will illicit a BILLION dollar investment in their NBCUniversal studios. If LA wins the olympics, NBC will get a free billion dollars to build the premiere news/entertainment/political apparatus of any network on the west coast. If they don't get the 2024 LA olympics, they will have to settle for a second tier american city which will not illicit the long term gains for NBC they could get with an LA bid. I have to think with that in mind NBC will fight the IOC tooth and nail to get these particular Olympics.
So this isn't so much about threats, but about pressure applied. To the extent NBC has sway with the IOC, I have to think they are turning the screws to support an LA bid. Both for their own monetary gain, and the ratings they will get "short term" with a US Olympics in the nation's second largest city.

TBH I feel like the plan of the USOC was to put forward a 2024 Boston bid that would have failed miserably to Paris, have Paris take 2024 and then give 2028 to LA. That didn't work out, because of the strident NIMBYs in Mass., so now you have the two most desirable olympic cities bidding against one another. That's the reality of the situation, and it's up to us partisans to paint the best possible face onto our respective bids :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a tentative render of what LA plans for the beach volleyball tournament:










I like it!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

aquamaroon said:


> Here is a tentative render of what LA plans for the beach volleyball tournament:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like having olympic beach volleyball at the exact place it was invented


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Nothing like having olympic beach volleyball at the exact place it was invented


Exactly! The appeal for an LA olympics re: beach volleyball is not its proximity to beaches, but rather the fact that santa monica is where beach volleyball was freakin' created! (granted, beach volleyball started in hawaii, BUT it was codified in santa monica)
Anyways, I feel like we've spent too much time debating beach volleyball. There are plenty more important sports that are part of the olympic movement, and as LA 2024 releases renders for their venues I will be sure to put them here for us to judge them


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> ^^^^^^ and you call baseball and American football sports??? :lol::lol: only americans and american wanna bees watch that crab...
> 
> the big 4 Sports world wide:
> 
> ...


I don't understand cricket but I wouldn't call it "CRAB" ( I think you meant to say crap). I think his point was revenue, not popularity. In that case then yeah, Soccer (football) is KING. 

Please don't berate my love of Baseball! A game of smarts and strategy! somewhat like cricket.....?? Ive been told? LOL

_________________________________________________________________

In other news? I don't know if this will effect the bid process?

*Olympic Games: Prosecutors to probe 2016 and 2020 bids *

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/02/sport/athletics-corruption-olympic-bids-investigated/index.html

(CNN)—The crisis engulfing world athletics has taken a new twist with the bidding and voting processes for the 2016 and 2020 Olympic Games to be investigated by French prosecutors as part of a wider probe into corruption in athletics.

etc...........


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> :lol: *only americans and american wanna bees watch that crab... *​


DON'T WATCH ME ...


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

milquetoast said:


> DON'T WATCH ME ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Soccer is slow. You can’t use your hands.  I can understand why people in London really do want a professional American football team.


----------



## Roxven (Jun 29, 2013)

saiholmes said:


> *Soccer is slow*. You can’t use your hands.  I can understand why people in London really do want a professional American football team.


Football is slow ??... You what mate??? American Rugby is slow or any kind of rugby is slow.You have stops every 1 or 2 min to prepare action. In football game is smooth with short breaks.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> ^^^^^^ and you call baseball and American football sports??? :lol::lol: only americans and american wanna bees watch that crab...
> 
> the big 4 Sports world wide:
> 
> ...


Volleyball and handball over baseball and hockey. 

You can exit to the left.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

saiholmes said:


> Soccer is slow. You can’t use your hands.  I can understand why people in London really do want a professional American football team.


Did you think this was a documentary?










London will soon have five 60,000+ football (soccer) stadiums. We're not waiting with bated breath for the NFL to ride in and rescue our sporting landscape. 

But there is a big enough niche audience that we may end up with a franchise anyway.


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

saiholmes said:


> Soccer is slow.


:nuts: :lol: Loool



> You can’t use your hands.


Maybe because it's *foot*ball? 



> I can understand why people in London really do want a professional American football team.


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

Once you get into European sports its hard to have interest in American sports. Thats been the case with me. I used to be obsessed with NFL and MLB and now I watch like one game a season. 

Real football is the best sport when done right. Most people don't know that here because our "soccer" is bad compared to the amazing European premier leagues and tournaments.

Another example, biathlon is insanely popular in Europe attracting thousands of people for events. This season there was biathlon world cup events in US and Canada and it was like nobody cared.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh boy, we've started an NFL vs Assoc. Football discussion! This'll be sure to be productive and change minds on either side :lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Did you think this was a documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with three large stadiums for NFL football who hasn't even committed sending one team over there, there does seem to be a trend. Plus the leading politicos spend more time flirting with the NFL than they do bashing the EU. And that's a lot. :lol:

In any event, I doubt anyone believes American football is going to compete with soccer. It's a supplement or alternative for those who want a sport that you can spend more time analyzing play calls, proper player personnel, overall strategy against a given opponent, etc. 

Looking forward, it seems football is expanding out of the US: the NFL has noted that it has dozens of multi-billion dollar offers for franchises from Europe, Latin America and China but will make sure to do the basics before rushing into a market.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

American football is a powerful game.

The National Football League, the most popular American football league, has the highest average attendance of any sports league in the world; its championship game, the Super Bowl, ranks among the most-watched club sporting events in the world, and the league is the highest revenue generating sports league in the world.


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

RobH said:


> *Did you think this was a documentary?​*










Well, we killed this bad actor so, as always, you're welcome.​


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, there we went again. lol.

Shall we go back to the rule (most prominent in its violation) that every post must have at least some tiny reference to an actual 2024 venue or related news item?


----------



## Acidline (Feb 26, 2016)

Sochifan said:


> I've read recent articles about how certain gasses are coming out of the LA faults that could be an indicator of a coming earthquake. Who knows if it will happen but if it did it would derail the bid.
> 
> My point on France is the hypocrisy. For Sochi, a city that has never had terrorism there were endless magazine covers etc scare mongering people and telling them straight out that there would be terrorist attacks there. Even the State Dept warning ppl not to go there. Do you think any of these tactics will be used if Paris is the pick. I doubt it.
> 
> I think Hungary should be given a chance but I doubt they will get it.


Rome sits near a fault line that can produce earthquakes just as if not more destructive than the San Andreas in LA. Not to mention it's also two hours and change from an active volcano. Your theory just doesn't shake out.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Acidline said:


> Rome sits near a fault line that can produce earthquakes just as if not more destructive than the San Andreas in LA. Not to mention it's also two hours and change from an active volcano. Your theory just doesn't shake out.


Wow, you discovered the famous Sant Peter's fault line! Even more destructive than San Andreas one!

That's so cool! 
Totally false, but still really cool


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> DON'T WATCH ME ...


ok :lol: all that fuzz over a "P" ... i won't edit it ..keep the fun going:banana:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> ok :lol: all that fuzz over a "P" ... i won't edit it ..keep the fun going:banana:


Thanks for the good humor! :lol: we're all friends here, and a little ribbing is involved in the process :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

SO, since I booted this post up, I feel the need to introduce some news. It's not much, but here it is:

LA 2024 Appoints Nine-Time Paralympian Vice Chair Of Bid












> Candace Cable, nine-time Paralympian and leader of the adaptive sport movements, has been appointed Vice Chair of LA 2024. Cable consults across the world with non-governmental organizations, government agencies, non-profits, and sports groups on creating inclusive environments for people with disabilities. LA 2024 says she will be instrumental in ensuring that an LA Games in 2024 will provide the best possible athlete experience for both Olympians and Paralympians.


http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-oly...ints-nine-time-paralympian-vice-chair-of-bid/

So it seems to me that LA is cognizant of the fact that the isn't just an olympic bid, but a paralympic bid as well. AND, they want to play to IOC's intent that both events are equal in importance. All in all a good sign for the LA 2024 effort.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> SO, since I booted this post up, I feel the need to introduce some news. It's not much, but here it is:
> 
> LA 2024 Appoints Nine-Time Paralympian Vice Chair Of Bid
> 
> ...


A very nice strategy. I hear that the committee members who visited LA were stunned by the electronic and comm. advances they were shown and by the size of the expected revenue sources. And now the Paralympic initiative shows the social thinking in that direction.

LA is setting a mark that will be tough to match, given the call in some countries for alternate uses of funds.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a _very_ smart move and shows some real self-awareness actually. The Atlanta Paralympics were a step back on what had gone before...



> Unfortunately a lot of the good work of Barcelona was undone four years later in Atlanta.
> 
> The Paralympic Organising Committee received little help from their Olympic counterparts and athletes complained about the facilities in the Olympic Village and about the city's transport system.
> 
> ...


..and there was much criticism of the level of TV coverage NBC gave to the last Summer Paralympics.



> The International Paralympic Committee has said it is disappointed with the level of media coverage of the Games in the US, where the rights holder NBC is not broadcasting it live.
> 
> In contrast to the more than 400 hours of coverage on Channel 4, 150 hours of it in prime time, the US broadcaster is showing four hour-long highlights packages on its NBC Sports channel. There is also a deal with YouTube to show daily highlights online.
> 
> ...


LA24 focussing on the one thing America hasn't done well in previous years is clever, humble and this seems like more than paying lip-service to it. Yep, well done LA. Interesting timing too, given that this week it's been revealed that Paralympic ticket sales in Rio are very poor.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> LA 2024 committee unveils Athletes Advisory Commission
> 
> "We have athletes that choose to live and train here in Los Angeles when they could be living and training somewhere else," Evans, who is the LA 2024 director of athlete relations, told ESPN.com. "[Swimmer] Thiago Pereira, who is Brazilian, [former Romanian gymnast] Nadia [Comaneci] clearly aligns here in the United States, Sarah Attar who runs for Saudi Arabia -- we clearly want to emphasize that athletes do live and train here, and they don't have to be American.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com.au/olympics/sto...ic-committee-garners-support-olympic-athletes


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

> With an array of stadiums and arenas already in place across Los Angeles, officials bidding for the 2024 Summer Olympics have turned their focus to temporary facilities that might be needed.
> 
> Current plans include an elevated track built over the football field at the Coliseum and a proposal to temporarily convert Figueroa Street into a miles-long promenade for pedestrians and bicyclists.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-la-2024-olympics-20160311-story.html


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ 

If you're curious as to how this temporary platform solution works, here's an excellent video showing exactly what happened for Glasgow 2014. Given that the Coliseum has a similar shaped field, I think this would be quite doable in LA.

FYI, it took the capacity from 52k down to 44k


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> It's a _very_ smart move and shows some real self-awareness actually. The Atlanta Paralympics were a step back on what had gone before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And LA has hosted the World Special Olympics more than once, the last time just last year. When some participants were introduced at a Laker game, they were given a standing ovation that delayed the game and brought tears to many in attendance. 

The sincerity is there for most people since the typical person in LA came there to escape genocide, discrimination or extreme poverty and knows that there but for the grace of God....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> And LA has hosted the World Special Olympics more than once, the last time just last year. When some participants were introduced at a Laker game, they were given a standing ovation that delayed the game and brought tears to many in attendance.


OK...I don't know the ins and outs of the city like you do. Perhaps it would've been more accurate for me to say that LA is danger in being tarred with a brush in a way it doesn't deserve to be.

Being able to prove from the outset how different LA24 will be compared with Atlanta's Paralympics is vital to remove any doubt, and this appointment helps.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> OK...I don't know the ins and outs of the city like you do. Perhaps it would've been more accurate for me to say that LA is danger in being tarred with a brush in a way it doesn't deserve to be.
> 
> Being able to prove from the outset how different LA24 will be compared with Atlanta's Paralympics is vital to remove any doubt, and this appointment helps.


It's a slow day so let me ramble; please feel free to ignore. :lol:

LA will always be tarred by inappropriate brushes. Speaking very loosely LA was largely populated by people trying to get away from broken, frozen, archaic social systems. There is a lack of interest in culture or the way of doing things in, say, France or China, but rather in what makes sense for a changing world. This results in a wide disrespect of formal learning, theory or institutions, and an admiration of individuality and accomplishment for only so long as it continues. 

Culturally, Europeans are often horrified by the lack of institutions or theories under which LA artists operate (Godard and the Nouvelle Vague generally were contemptuous of Hollywood's lack of guiding artistic principles; now Gehry is criticized for not being firmly in any architectural school). 

Of course, many artists have reveled in the plasticity. And it's a matter of degree: the same tension exists in every city, but in LA the “non-institutional, pro-plastic” group is stronger.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

N*ick Butler: Los Angeles determination to get 2024 Olympic bid right mirrors Michael Phelps' obsession to be the best*

By Nick Butler Monday, 14 March 2016
Nick Butler ©ITG
It was rather a shock to emerge from the monotony of a British winter into a dazzling paradise of sun, heat and palm trees when in Los Angeles last week for the United States Olympic Committee (USOC) Media Summit. Or it would have been, had it not been uncharacteristically raining when I first stepped off the plane…

Having spent months covering the scandal and wrongdoing currently permeating sport, it was also nice to spend some time with athletes rather than administrators. There are not many National Olympic Committees who could have pulled off such a large-scale and well organised event - and certainly not in the glitzy surroundings of the Beverly Hilton, home of the annual Golden Globe Awards.

Athlete after athlete was paraded out, answering questions about anything and everything from the deadly serious to the mundanely trivial. Eminem’s Lose Yourself is music of choice for world decathlon record holder Ashton Eaton, for instance, as it reminds him he has “one shot, one opportunity”, while Olympic 110 metres hurdles champion Aries Merritt is more of an Adele fan.

Other memorable question and answer combinations included: Why did you get into swimming? “Because I love water” and: What do you think in the middle of a race? “Ow".









Michael Phelps addressing reporters at the USOC media summit ©Getty Images

A highlight was a special press conference with 18-times Olympic champion Michael Phelps, one of my all-time sporting heroes. I had never listened to Phelps speak live before and, in the nicest possible way, my first impression was that he is something of a nutter. He verged from philosophy to standard athletic clichés to describe his improved mental state in his slow Maryland drawl as it gradually dawned on me that no normal person could have achieved what he has.

“I’m trying to replicate what I did for Athens [2004] and Beijing [2008] because I barely even followed a training programme for London [2012]," he said. "I was embarrassed to end my career with that.”

“Hold on,” a reporter eventually countered. “You did win four gold medals in London, right?”

London 2012 wrestling champion Jordan Burroughs gave one of my favourite answers when asked why his wife and young child always travel with him to events like this. “I need someone to tell me off when I pee on the toilet seat,” he quipped before venturing a more serious answer. Many, Burroughs among them, came across as articulate and were fascinating to listen to.

Alyssa Montaño, an 800 metres runner deprived of at least three major Championship medals due to Russian drug use, was another, calling on team-mates with a chequered doping past, including Justin Gatlin and Tyson Gay, to be banned from the US Olympic team. Interestingly, almost all claimed to be unbothered about the Zika virus currently overshadowing the Rio 2016 preparations on the grounds they have trained far too hard to allow a mere health risk to distract them. It added a sense of perspective to the frenzied intensity of fear in the press.

I’m not sure if the word "articulate" could be used to describe Carl Lewis, the nine-time Olympic champion who was present in order to be unveiled as one of 53 athlete ambassadors for Los Angeles 2024. He used the platform to mouth off about the “pathetic” state of long jumping, relay running and US track and field in general before calling for Sebastian Coe to temporarily stand down as President of the International Association of Athletics Federations.

Given Lewis' propensity for believing there has never been a greater athlete than Carl Lewis, despite widespread suspicions about the legitimacy of his performances, and that track and field effectively died the day he retired, he has the ability to become a major liability to the LA2024 campaign. 









Carl Lewis flanked by Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti (left) and bid leader Casey Wasserman ©Getty Images
There are also fears that Los Angeles' so-far well-received bid to bring the Olympics back to the city for the third time could be derailed by another controversial figure, Donald Trump, seemingly on an unstoppable march to becoming the Republican candidate to stand to become the next President of the US. 

Trump's name seemed to crop up in virtually every conversation. Los Angeles' Democrat Mayor Eric Garcetti was cryptically asked what impact the new White House tenant would have on the Olympic and Paralympic race, and stressed that all politicians were committed to the bid, and it would thus be no problem. “Vladimir Putin did okay with the IOC, so why shouldn’t Trump?” quipped another observer.

Both of these answers were slightly missing the point, I felt.

It is widely believed that the number one reason London overhauled Paris in the 2012 race was the contrasting roles played by Tony Blair and Jacques Chirac, respective leaders of Britain and France at the time. Blair was superb in researching and wooing IOC members and persuading floating voters, as well as some who were previously of Parisian persuasion.

Putin was similarly successful for Sochi 2014, as was Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva for Rio 2016 and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe for Tokyo 2020. Chirac, on the other hand, made less effort as well as an ill-advised gaffe about Finnish food which may well have put off that country’s two voting members.

Could Trump be relied upon not to act similarly? Surely there would be an elephant in the room of the giant wall variety when he talks to a potential Mexican voter, for instance…

A third respondent was more honest, with their answer to the question of whether Trump would harm the bid neatly summarised by another journalist as: “Hilary [Clinton] would be very good for LA 2024.” 









Los Angeles 2024 vice-chair Janet Evans underlined the focus on the athletes when unveiling its advisory panel ©Getty Images
Trump aside, however, it is difficult to spot an obvious weakness with the fledgling bid, and Los Angeles must be very happy with how the first six months of campaigning has gone. The 88 per cent public support figure is absurdly high, with journalists desperate to find some fault in the independent pollsters’ methodology last week. Memories of the 1984 Olympics appear the key reason and just from chatting to people on the street I could tell the "O"-word conjures more excitement than in many other cities.

Their logo and bid slogan were powerful and effective and the venue plan appears strong, with highlights including athletics and the Opening and Closing Ceremonies in the Memorial Coliseum for an unprecedented third Olympics following 1932 and 1984 and an Athletes’ Village on the UCLA student campus. It is a city of firsts, in a sporting as well as a technological sense, with surfing, beach volleyball, skateboarding and BMX all originating in California. This goes further than paying lip service to words, like "innovation" and "sustainability", which tend to go down well in the corridors of Lausanne. 

They are also assembling a good team. Three 40-somethings - Mayor Garcetti, bid leader Casey Wasserman, and swimming champion turned vice-chair Janet Evans - will lead a powerful lobbying triumvirate, giving off a very different image of America to the crustier stereotype of old. They will be complimented by US IOC members Angela Ruggiero, a likely future chair of the IOC Athletes’ Commission, Executive Board stalwart Anita DeFrantz and USOC chairman Larry Probst. He is no doubt revelling in his good fortune in being able to belatedly support Los Angeles rather than Boston, the USOC's original choice. 

On the technical side, their most intriguing appointment is Terrence Burns as chief marketing officer, serving a direct and full-time role rather than his usual consulting one. Burns, involved in successful Olympics bids by Vancouver in 2010, Sochi in 2014 and Pyeongchang in 2018, won plaudits for an outstanding speech delivered by Kazakhstan Prime Minister Karim Massimov when Almaty was bidding for the 2022 Winter Games last year, something which certainly contributed to their slimmer than expected margin of defeat by just four votes to Chinese rival Beijing.

Perhaps LA’s key asset, however, is chief executive Gene Sykes, who joined unpaid after 23 years at investment banking giants Goldman Sachs. He seems bereft of the ego and aggression those in his profession are renowned for, and came across as likeable, modest, and happy to make the hard yards while letting others take the credit. Rather similar in many ways to London 2012 Organising Committee chief executive Paul Deighton, another ex-Goldman Sachs man seen by many as the chief architect of the British capital’s success.









A beautiful Los Angeles sunset from my vantage point on Venice Beach ©ITG
Many of these same points could be made in relation to Paris, and to a less extent Budapest and Rome. Los Angeles' main calling card, however, is their perceived lack of risk, with the economic, political, and, dare I say it, security contexts all more stable than their rivals.

They are trying not to make too much of this - claiming you buy a car for its performance, not just because it is reliable - and bid officials remain conscious there is a long way to go and everything could change with one mistake or external development. Like Trump being elected, for instance.

But, like with the US Olympic team preparing for Rio 2016, LA2024 exude confidence for the time being, and are creating the makings of a bid that could be very difficult to beat once we get to next year's IOC Session in Lima.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...rrors-michael-phelps-obsession-to-be-the-best


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Paris or Rome for me I don't mind, if i had to choose one or the other i'd go with Paris.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't mind any of the cities and think they can all do a great job. However if i had to choose one i would say Paris, although that is also based on a selfish reason that i could get to the games very easily and watch them in an appropriate timezone.


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd circle back to that earlier remark about California as the "Kingdom of Sports" with a quick fun fact, in case anyone out there still feels the need to argue against our great sporting heritage...

If the four major California universities (Cal, Stanford, UCLA and USC) had their own National Olympic Committee, they would be number three on the all-time medals list with 939, behind only the USA (2681) and the USSR (1204).

The more you know!


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

Paris will be a good host for 2024 =)

but Paris need to improve the security against terrorism.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

MarshallKnight said:


> Just thought I'd circle back to that earlier remark about California as the "Kingdom of Sports" with a quick fun fact, in case anyone out there still feels the need to argue against our great sporting heritage...
> 
> If the four major California universities (Cal, Stanford, UCLA and USC) had their own National Olympic Committee, they would be number three on the all-time medals list with 939, behind only the USA (2681) and the USSR (1204).
> 
> The more you know!


Similarly, Yorkshire finished 12th in the medal table at the last Summer Games. kay:


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Not too shabby at all! Tied with Stanford and my alma mater UCLA (12 each), and not too far behind Cal (17) and USC (25).


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

Today's banner.....


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

szaasz said:


> Today's banner.....


Is that the St. Stephan's Basilica? Great building. It has one of Stephen's hands on display as I recall.


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

pesto said:


> Is that the St. Stephan's Basilica? Great building. It has one of Stephen's hands on display as I recall.


No, this image over the Castle Hill in Buda, and this is the Matthias Church...

The St. Stephan's Basilica is in Pest:



















http://www.szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu/budapest-a-vilag-egyik-legizgalmasabb-varosa/

http://welovebudapest.com/budapest.nevezetessegei/budapest.ikonikus.epuletei.szent.istvan.bazilika


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italian champion fencer Bianchedi talks about her dedication for the Rome 2024 bid*








Italian national daily newspaper, La Repubblica spoke with the General Director of the Rome 2024 Bid Committee, Diana Bianchedi. The Italian fencer won gold medals in women's foil during the 1992 and 2000 Summer Olympic Games. Rome 2024 named her to the position of General Director in November of last year.

Bianchedi commented on the appointment, "I did not expect this position, but when Malagò and Montezemolo called me, I had absolutely no hesitation in answering. Before the Bid Committee, I directed a rehabilitation center called Isokitenic, which I left. Sport has taught me to evaluate priorities, as a child I was different."

She touched on her role as a women in the sporting world, "To the IOC a position like mine is natural (a female leader), there is no embarrassment. In the office, half of the staff is female. I don't make my choices based on gender, but on skills, I would like the environment to give more consideration to women's needs."

Bianchedi also talked about how her years of experience as an athlete and in the sporting world. She spoke about her time as an athlete stating, "I attended six Olympic villages, I know where the cafeteria is, I know that it takes hours for security checks. Do you know how many times during the fencing competitions I got angry because the equipment that marks the hits was not facing the audience? Society and sport must speak, understand each other, and communicate."

In addition, Bianchedi touched on the work that she has started saying, "Today begins the census on the sports school facilities in order to know which ones are available for training. For technical expertise, I called twenty people between architects and engineers. I asked the 15 presidents of Rome's municipalities to put on the table three urgent and feasible matters needed by their districts: a playground, the remake of flower beds for example. I found out that there are swings for the disabled in parks, I immediately called Luca Pancalli, President of the Paralympic Committee."

Bianchedi spoke about the legacy that Rome Olympics have left behind, "I come from Milan, I came to Rome to train because I was looking forward to the Olympic qualification, I had to stay there a month, I'm still here. Every day I cross a part of the city and the streets built for Rome 1960, a sign that the Olympics leave a tangible legacy, like for Turin 2006." She concluded the interview saying, "I encourage women, and I ask Italy to believe in the beauty of the Games. Evaluate our project and the work behind it. Sport has taught me to handle challenges and give credit."​


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

_"A beautiful Los Angeles sunset from my vantage point on Venice Beach ©ITG
Many of these same points could be made in relation to Paris, and to a less extent Budapest and Rome. " _



















http://mertutaznijo.cafeblog.hu/2016/02/04/tokeletes-naplemente-budapesten-fotok/

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/43137372.jpg


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*David Beckham taken on as advisor to Los Angeles 2024 Olympic Games bid*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/david-beckham-taken-advisor-los-7592983


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*Brazil is literally falling apart right now.
I cannot wait to see this!*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Prat


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

a little bit of a twist to the story...

*Exclusive: Beckham not taking up formal role with Los Angeles 2024*

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...t-taking-up-formal-role-with-los-angeles-2024


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The choice of Beckham is a little odd in the first place. Surely the Americans have lots of people with Olympic bid experience, insight, and pull? I suppose if he has recent experience with London's bid, his nationality doesn't matter.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

isaidso said:


> The choice of Beckham is a little odd in the first place. Surely the Americans have lots of people with Olympic bid experience, insight, and pull? I suppose if he has recent experience with London's bid, his nationality doesn't matter.


It seems they're trying to collect an international athletes team to promote the games as they have THIAGO PEREIRA of Brazil and NADIA COMANECI as well.



> Three-time Olympian Thiago Pereira of Brazil, who lives and trains in Los Angeles in preparation for swimming in his home country's Olympics this summer, endorsed the city's bid.
> 
> "What I most love about Los Angeles is no one has to be an American to feel at home," Pereira said. "Los Angeles is open-minded. Los Angeles is based on acceptance, not just tolerance. There's something here for everyone."


http://www.sportsfeatures.com/mobil...eir-bid-with-stellar-line-up-of-star-athletes


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

redspork02 said:


> It seems they're trying to collect an international athletes team to promote the games as they have THIAGO PEREIRA of Brazil and NADIA COMANECI as well.


I see. Quite smart in hindsight.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Purdy: Peter Ueberroth thinks L.A.'s bid for 2024 Olympic Games is looking good*
By Mark Purdy, Mercury News Columnist
POSTED: 03/22/2016 09:01:35 PM PDT | UPDATED: 118 MIN. AGO

In an Olympic year, it's always a good idea to check in with Peter Ueberroth. Fortunately, he was recently available for check-in.

Ueberroth spent last weekend in the South Bay to be honored by his alma mater, San Jose State. He used his water polo scholarship there to earn a business degree that helped launch a diverse career that has included organizing the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles and serving as Major League Baseball commissioner from 1984-1989.

One thing Ueberroth strongly believes: Those 1984 Games will not be the last in Los Angeles. The city is currently bidding to host the 2024 Summer Games. Ueberroth has no official role in that effort. However, he likes what he sees as Southern California goes up against global brand names such as Paris and Rome to win the 2024 nod from the International Olympic Committee.








Former baseball commissioner Peter Ueberroth, seated between Ted Boehm and Bill Martin, right, speaks during a news conference at the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs, Colo., Monday, June 14, 2004. (Kevin Kreck/Associated Press)

"I think there is very solid competition," Ueberroth said of Los Angeles' chances. "But I think it's a good bid. I think they can win. It's the right place at the right time."

If that happens, remember where you read it first. Before he left his downtown hotel to accept an award from San Jose State's Tower Foundation, Ueberroth sat down for 30 minutes to answer questions about other Games-related topics. His key observations:


Worries and concerns about this summer's Olympics in Brazil are largely overblown, at least in terms of the Games organization.

While Ueberroth is no longer directly involved with the Olympic movement at age 78, he is a fan of current U.S. Olympic Committee leadership with Larry Probst as board chairman and Scott Blackmun as CEO. That's another reason Ueberroth thinks the Los Angeles 2024 organizers may succeed.
Advertisement


Over the next few years, Ueberroth hopes to write not just one, but as many as three books. His only previous effort, "Made In America," was published in 1988. Ueberroth said he has enough material for one volume on sports business, one on American race relations and one on his stint in MLB's top job. "I've read every baseball book you can read," Ueberroth said, "and this would be a lot more interesting."
That surely is true. I have opined that Ueberroth could be the most influential American sports figure of the past half-century, given his involvement in the Olympics and baseball and golf (he purchased Pebble Beach Resorts with partners Arnold Palmer and Clint Eastwood). One word that's never used to describe Ueberroth is "boring."

Some people think he was great for baseball because he turned around the sport from red ink to black and cracked down on recreational drug use in the game. Others criticized Ueberroth for encouraging ownership practices that an arbitrator ruled to be collusion.









Former Olympics President and gubernatorial candidate Peter Ueberroth holds his second "Carry the Torch for Peter" Issues Forum Saturday, Sept. 6, 2003, in Costa Mesa, Calif. (Damian Dovargenes/Associated Press)

Yet as noted, this is an Olympic year. So that's where Ueberroth's views currently matter most. We are less than five months away from the 2016 Games in Rio de Janeiro. As is often the case with Olympic sites, Brazil's readiness is being questioned. There are construction issues. Water pollution at certain competition venues is a concern. So is the Zika virus. And security anxieties have only been increased by the rise of Isis.

Ueberroth's advice? Pump the brakes on the apprehension. In 2007, Ueberroth was chairing the U.S. Olympic Committee board of directors when the Pan American Games -- basically, the western hemisphere Olympics -- were held in Brazil and Rio. Some questioned the country's ability to stage that multi-sport festival.

"You know, there were more sports than the Olympics," Ueberroth said. "Not nearly as many fans, but probably more athletes because all the countries compete in all the sports with a chance to win medals. But watching the Brazilians organize those Pan Am Games ... I thought it was going to be a disaster and they pulled it off almost flawlessly."

People also shouldn't forget that two years ago, Brazil hosted the World Cup soccer tournament with few serious malfunctions.

http://www.mercurynews.com/sports/ci_29673399/purdy-peter-ueberroth-thinks-l-s-bid-2024


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 encourages startups and new talents*

The innovative start-ups of the city have been set in motion with the direction of the Bid Committee for the 2024 Olympic Games. The first meeting took place with the Tech StartupRoma community at the headquarters of TimWorkingCapital. The aim of the meeting is to discover and invest on technological ideas useful to the Bid and to the innovative development of the city.

Monica Lucarelli, in charge of Education, Social and Territorial programmes for the 2024 Bid, described the Olympic project emphasizing the important role played by technological innovation as a part of the Italian DNA and as a way to enhance the strategic assets of the Bid: “The IoT-Internet of Things is changing the way of living worldwide and will also change international events like the Olympic and Paralympic Games. We want to use the opportunity of our Bid to boost the creative industries and the startups of the territory”.

During the meeting, the Bid Committee evaluated the initiatives of startuppers, presented in four projects: the Bed & Care Plan proposes an application that supports accessible tourism and offers support and professional services for the disabled and the elderly. The creator of Pedius introduced a mobile application that uses speech recognition and synthesis technologies for deaf people. Scooterino presented an application to receive and offer rides on two wheels, while Moovenda enables a high quality of food delivery service for home deliveries.

In the meantime, the call for ideas that the University of Tor Vergata dedicated to its researchers aiming at developing products and / or innovative processes within the themes of the 2024 Games has closed. The purpose of the project is to promote the economic development of the territory and the creation of knowledge-intensive enterprises. The 19 project proposals submitted will be evaluated by a commission of experts in evaluation of innovative business projects from the academic, business and financial world.

In April, the pitch of the selected ideas will be presented to the Rome 2024 Bid Committee as part of a special event. The next meeting of the Committee will take place on 11 April at the LuissEnlabs headquarters, one of the leading startup accelerators in Italy.​


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

Three-time Olympian Thiago Pereira of Brazil, who lives and trains in Los Angeles in preparation for swimming in his home country's Olympics this summer, endorsed the city's bid.

"What I most love about Los Angeles is no one has to be an American to feel at home," Pereira said. "Los Angeles is open-minded. Los Angeles is based on acceptance, not just tolerance. There's something here for everyone."


What a great definition of beautiful Los Angeles!!
God bless that guy!
God bless the greatest city on earth!
For sure we got the best bid.
...By the way,Beckham the handsome hunk sucks!..


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Three-time Olympian Thiago Pereira of Brazil, who lives and trains in Los Angeles in preparation for swimming in his home country's Olympics this summer, endorsed the city's bid.
> 
> "What I most love about Los Angeles is *no one has to be an American to feel at home*," Pereira said. "Los Angeles is open-minded. Los Angeles is based on acceptance, not just tolerance. There's something here for everyone."
> 
> ...


In fact, pretty much no one IS an American in some neighborhoods. :lol:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 bid receives support from 474,000 local companies*








President of the Chamber of Commerce in Rome, Lorenzo Tagliavanti launched the initiative of gathering with 474,000 companies in Rome, along with Rome 2024 Bid President, Luca di Montezemolo to work on the city's bid campaign. 

Rome 2024 President Montezemolo said the initiative was, "A wonderful idea because it expresses the strong unity behind our bid...We need everyone's support, starting with the companies of the Capital to share initiatives that can improve the city starting from no." 

He went on to add, "This event is a challenge that can help Rome. The 1960 Games are an example of how many infrastructural works built for that event are important elements in the city today." "There is a great cooperation around Rome's Olympic project. We shared our choices with the Federations, Government, local municipalities, schools and universities. The candidature file was also approved by the environmental associations. The Rome Olympics have to be a zero emission project and be an impetus for the development of sport particularly in the outskirts of the city," commented President Montezemolo.

"We'll be part of the team, the Bid can count on our support," expressed President Tagliavanti. "The Olympic and Paralympic Games are the greatest sport event internationally but also a strong emotional event that receives attention from the entire world. The Roma 2024 bid is looking beyond sport, but also to the territory. Our first objective is to bring the community to support the initiative. We represent the business community of the city with the largest number of companies in Europe, and the Games can be a great opportunity for us. We must try to make our contribution so that Rome will become a city where sport is a daily asset," concluded President Tagliavanti.​


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

RobH said:


> *Prat*


*Yeah, had to look that one up.
Speak English, not British.
Know'ah-mean?*


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

milquetoast said:


> *Yeah, had to look that one up.
> Speak English, not British.
> Know'ah-mean?*


He is 'English' is he not?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*LA2024: A Lesson In Branding Authenticity by Nick Miller, March 18, 2016*, 8:00 AM

Comment
Predicting the future is no simple task. Knowing what’s popular next week is difficult enough, let alone a decade from now. But for cities bidding to host the Olympic games, it’s exactly what they have to do. 

For brands looking to the future, two things always hold true. First, change is constant. The way people feel, how they act, where they assign their loyalty never stands still. Second, authenticity is key. The most successful brands consistently commit to their beliefs, their capabilities and the value they deliver. It’s how they make themselves relevant, constantly adapting to (and often influencing) an ever-changing world that makes them successful.

For Olympic bidders these are the only guides. The current bid, Summer Games 2024, has a slew of famous candidates but there’s a shining example of branding authenticity from an unlikely place. It’s a city known for its ability to “fake it ’til you make it”—Los Angeles. 

As the U.S. representative, LA2024 is a refreshing brand in a dated world.

With a fresh look and a bold story, it relies on experience and positivity to make the case for Los Angeles. As it launched earlier this month, it’s easy to argue the strengths and weaknesses (there are many!), but one thing is indisputable—the brand is credibly and believably true to the City of Angels and the people who live here.

A powerful story from a city of storytellers. The brand isn’t just about L.A. the place, but the opportunities it offers and what people can achieve. Like a great film, it brings people in and connects to emotions. It gives people hope, highlighting the place where dreams actually do come true.

Diverse and inclusive experiences. Angelenos know that a good crowd makes for a good show, and right from the start, the brand casts a wide net, focusing beyond athletes to highlight how the games bring excitement and positive impact to local, national and international communities, just like the city itself. 

A plan to profit. L.A. has a proven record of running an economically successful Games (see: LA1984). And the plan to use over 95% of existing venues puts a smart “more with less” approach on the table. In a time where the typical games run huge deficits, where better to buck the trend than a city that’s done it before.

Signature confidence. LA2024 isn’t yesterday’s Games, it’s an audacious new vision for the future. Any time the “re-words” (reinvent, reimagine, rethink, etc.) make an appearance, there’s a risk of sounding boastful. Convincing the IOC a “new Games” is needed requires them to admit the current state is broken, not something everyone does lightly. But then again, a sense of overconfidence is a famous trademark for the Hollywood bigwigs, politicians and people that call L.A. home.

For better or worse, the brand is unapologetically and distinctly Los Angeles. Even the tagline, “Follow the Sun,” which encourages people to aim high and follow their dreams, feels like manufactured L.A. But then again, it is a realistic proposition.

Nobody knows what the future holds, and only time will tell if the LA2024 brand is successful. But if the games do take place stateside, you can guarantee they’ll be sunny, welcoming and full of optimism.

Also known as, a typical day in L.A.

http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/271566/la2024-a-lesson-in-branding-authenticity.html


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

milquetoast said:


> *Brazil is literally falling apart right now.
> I cannot wait to see this!*


Falling apart where? Sure they have some venues to complete, but they did pull it off in 2007 (although in a much smaller scale). All this fear of viruses, terrorism and so forth are just bullshit. Go and enjoy the games if you are going, not doing so out of fear means they have won.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

He's probably talking about the political situation more than anything. Still, his schadenfreude does him no credit.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RobH said:


> He's probably talking about the political situation more than anything. Still, his schadenfreude does him no credit.


"What's the opposite for that good bad thing?" "Sour Grapes" "Boy, the Germans have a word for everything!"

Anyhoo, just wait till August, when the Rio Olympics are a huge success, despite all fears, where the only failure is those ugly Australian uniforms!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Off subject, so I'll be brief.

I guess it's nice to be upbeat, but it's kind of sickening to hear people say that Brazil is doing such a great job on the Olympics. Have you read the papers or heard the news for the last decade or so? 

Estimates of 10k "gang" members killed by police as part of a "lesson" to others to behave during the Olympics. Entire communities removed at gunpoint. It's been noted all over the world, most specifically in Brazil. A Brazilian lawyer I deal with regularly called it "unbelievable" even by Brazilian standards.

And that's not counting the massive corruption, civil rights abuses, shoddy construction, budget issues, political instability, spiking of attacks on tourists, abandoning of other civic projects, etc.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

"There's a place under the sun for everyone in LA"

44090854


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*BUDAPEST 2024 official logo
*


----------



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Candidate cities official logos*


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin (Jun 1, 2009)

The best time lapse ever:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Budapest 2024 unveil logo as Olympic and Paralympic bid officially launched*
> By Liam Morgan at the Citadella in Budapest Thursday, 14 April 2016
> 
> Budapest 2024 officially got their Olympic and Paralympic bid underway here today with a ceremony followed by the unveiling of what organisers claim is a unique and innovative logo.
> ...


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome: the challenge of 1936, the beauty of 1960, the dream of 2024*
Three characters for an Olympic story

A journey in time from the 1936 Berlin Olympics to the 1960 Rome Olympics towards the dream of 2024, with Fiona May (Rome 2024 Bid Committee ambassador in charge of athlete relations), Federico Buffa (journalist) and Stephan James (starring in the lead role of the biopic Race on Jesse Owens).

160889205​


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Terrible logo for Budapest hno:


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

APRIL​ *ON FLICKR​*
​ Clouds over Los Angeles #losangeles #dtla #griffthpark #panorama #griffithobservatory #cityscape #clouds #sky #outdoors #nature by Rob Rovira, on Flickr

​ Zootopia by Carrie McGann, on Flickr

​ Remember in The Italian Job when they drove the Mini Coopers in the metro station? Well, this is the station; the Hollywood/Highland stop of the LA Metro. (for the record: not even Minis would make it all the way down to the platform...) by Andrew Engebretsen, on Flickr

​ Untitled by Sean Browning, on Flickr

​ Last days in LA by Michael J. Tuttle, on Flickr

​ Last days in LA by Michael J. Tuttle, on Flickr

​ DSCF8026.jpg by Darren & Brad, on Flickr

​ Hollywood Hills, Griffith Park Los Angeles by Ivan Boden, on Flickr

​ Hogwarts in Los Angeles #losangeles #hogwarts #harrypotter #familytime #olympuspenf by juan guardado, on Flickr

​ Thank you, Mamba by Charis Tsevis, on Flickr​


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

tom77 said:


> *Candidate cities official logos*


My ranking of the bid logos:

1. Paris. This is by far the best logo of all. Eiffel tower offers a direct connection to the host city, also the '24' thing is clever. Lines going up, very optimistic and dynamic.

2. Budapest. I find this logo very catchy and playful. Created with small curved lines, it creates images of a colorful and vibrant party, a celebration.The color palette is a bit boring and expected, maybe they should have chosen colors others than the 5 olympic ones in order to gain in originality, but overall the concept of the logo is very pleasant and creative.

3. Rome. Another strong connection of the logo with the host city, also italian flag colors but it lacks somehow of creativity. Rome 2004 bid logo is much superior and original than this.

4. LA. What to say here. I don't get if this is a mention to a statue somewhere in LA or Disney's Tinkerbell silhouette or something else, but I don't find it attractive at all. Color is ok, but a clumsy sun or star or whatever rising makes this even more inconceivable.


Cities ranking based 100% on personal impressions (been in Rome, Paris and Budapest):

1-2: Paris or Rome. I would be happy with any of these historic cities winning the race. Their bidding plans seem promising from the videos, also definitely ideal stage for world class events. Maybe a whole century without olympic games in France would be the reason for ranking Paris 1st.

3. LA. They seem to put some serious effort, but USA hosted the games in 1996, while France and Italy a century and half a century ago, respectively. And let alone that in Atlanta took place the worst games of the last 30 years (bombing, overcommercialization, shady bid scandal etc).

4. Budapest is a beautiful small city and Hungary is a nation with great success in the olympic history. But..it gives me the impression that Budapest is not yet "in shape" to host such a big event. A lot of infrastructure is missing and the city is the less experienced of all, concerning huge events. And no matter how much I love this city, I find its people really rude and unfriendly with the tourists. Sorry Budapest!


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*^^ Well, hardly a scientific poll to say the least, Potiz.

Take another look at those logos and they say something.
Something about the intentions of the host cities, about their
priorities, and what truly matters in the pursuit of the movement.
The Olympic movement.

I like the logos of Budapest and Rome.
Well, Rome is symbolic whereas Budapest is subjective,
but still full of energy to an extent. It's all in the interpretation.

But lets pit Paris up against Los Angeles for now.
Look at the logos. Both symbolic. Both representational.
The logo for Paris, although derived from elsewhere, is
a representation of something real; the Tower and the year.
L.A.'s logo is more symbolic of what we represent.

But where you see cheap graphic blandishment I see a bright
highlight that reminds me of looking into the Sun. Simple.

One more thing: Look at the size of the word 'PARIS' in their
logo, and can you see what everyone else had that Paris left out?

That's right, the Olympic Rings! C'est stupid, oui?*


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

milquetoast said:


> *
> One more thing: Look at the size of the word 'PARIS' in their
> logo, and can you see what everyone else had that Paris left out?
> 
> That's right, the Olympic Rings! C'est stupid, oui?*


Blame the guy who made that multi-logo collage and cropped the original picture leaving out the circles :nuts:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> My ranking of the bid logos:
> 
> 1. Paris. This is by far the best logo of all. Eiffel tower offers a direct connection to the host city, also the '24' thing is clever. Lines going up, very optimistic and dynamic.
> 
> ...


LOL. I guess even those expressing opinions based on pure prejudice and subjectivity feel a need to piece together some rationale. 

In my view, the logo's are all the same: non-events. The real issues are quality of venues, funding, security. But that's just me.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I like your posts most of the time pesto, but what a weird use of the word prejudice. Ranking the logos is of course meaningless, and I don't think potiz claimed otherwise. (and I'd put the logos in the same order as he has fwiw, for much the same reasons). But they're out there, comparing them is a bit of fun, that's all.


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

Paris is really the only one I would give a passing grade to (barely).

But its not like there have been a lot of great Olympics logos. I think London, Beijing, Vancouver, Barcelona etc were pretty bad. The main ones I like are LA 1984, Sochi, Moscow, Calgary.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

narkelion said:


> I don't see any problem in that. Many small hotels or a big one doesn't change much.


I thought cities wanting to host an Olympic Games had at least a few large hotels in its metro area (like one hotel with 400+ rooms for Summer Games hosts and one hotel with 200+ rooms for Winter Games hosts). I just discovered that Rome has another large hotel in its southwest: The Roma Marriott Park Hotel, with 601 rooms; it is closer to the A90 beltway (Grande Raccordo Anulare). The Marriott Park and the Sheraton near the EUR are pretty much the only large hotels in the Rome area I could find. Rome's central area may have an abundance of hotels, but almost all of them are just too small. Torino did not have a single hotel with over 200 rooms at the time they hosted the 2006 Winter Olympics, and probably right now. And Milan (one of the cities proposed for the football tournament in Rome's bid) probably doesn't have any 400-plus-room hotels, either.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not too happy with the LA logo, though it is good, I like it to some point, especially in movement. I prefer a better shape of the Angel...."city of angles" plus the sun, which we get of almost 365 days a year here.

I like Rome's. I mean, what else can they do?, it's a straight shot.

Paris, I don't know. It lacks something, and it underlines the obvious way too much as Milque said....*PARIS*, which steals from any other symbolism.

I do not like Budapest's. 

But...WHO CARES (a little)! These are candidate cities logos, and yes there is value in analyzing them to get a sense of whom is in charge and what direction they are going. 

More importantly, what is the approval rating, venues, finance, and overall plan to develop these games. 

I still believe, and I said it before, that this will be between 'ol Parí and Los Angeles. It'll be tight, and no lube folks!


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> I thought cities wanting to host an Olympic Games had at least a few large hotels in its metro area (like one hotel with 400+ rooms for Summer Games hosts and one hotel with 200+ rooms for Winter Games hosts). I just discovered that Rome has another large hotel in its southwest: The Roma Marriott Park Hotel, with 601 rooms; it is closer to the A90 beltway (Grande Raccordo Anulare). The Marriott Park and the Sheraton near the EUR are pretty much the only large hotels in the Rome area I could find. Rome's central area may have an abundance of hotels, but almost all of them are just too small. Torino did not have a single hotel with over 200 rooms at the time they hosted the 2006 Winter Olympics, and probably right now. And Milan (one of the cities proposed for the football tournament in Rome's bid) probably doesn't have any 400-plus-room hotels, either.


You forgot the Hilton in Fiumicino airport that has 517 rooms, really near to one of the main Olympic clusters, the one at the Fiera Di Roma.

Also really near to the Olympic stadium you can find the Cavalieri Waldorf Astoria with almost 400 room (I think it's more than 370).

Anyhow I confirm the thought of Narkeljon. 
Where is the benefit in having few mega structures instead of many smaller one? What is important is the total rooms number. And Rome is well used to enormous amount of visitors together...
also, do you remember any issue in Torino because of the lack of mega structures? I honestly don't...


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> *Blame ze guy ou made zat multi-logo collage*​* and cropped ze original picture leaving out ze circles​*:nuts:


*Now that looks better. I forgive you *​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> Milan (one of the cities proposed for the football tournament in Rome's bid) probably doesn't have any 400-plus-room hotels, either.


Are you sure? Hotel Ibis (439 rooms) and Atahotel Executive (420 rooms) are just two of great hotels located within the city limits. Milan offers hundreds hotels of various kind, from high luxury hotels destinated for a clientele of very rich people, to the ones with most abbordable prices. Million tourists visit the city each year, and Milan has certainly no problems in this sense.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> And Milan (one of the cities proposed for the football tournament in Rome's bid) probably doesn't have any 400-plus-room hotels, either.


Coventry hosted Olympic football four years ago. I'm sure Milan can cope. :lol:


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

In regards to the the LA logo I'm with Nick Buttler on this one... A commentator for Inside the games and an expert on the Olympic process

"Their logo and bid slogan were powerful and effective" and the venue plan appears strong, with highlights including athletics and the Opening and Closing Ceremonies in the Memorial Coliseum for an unprecedented third Olympics following 1932 and 1984 and an Athletes’ Village on the UCLA student...

Full article here:
http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...rrors-michael-phelps-obsession-to-be-the-best


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

SirAce said:


> Anyhow I confirm the thought of Narkeljon.
> Where is the benefit in having few mega structures instead of many smaller one? What is important is the total rooms number. And Rome is well used to enormous amount of visitors together...
> also, do you remember any issue in Torino because of the lack of mega structures? I honestly don't...


I never agreed with user:narkelion about this big/small hotels thing. If a city wanting to host the Olympics has met the 40,000-rooms requirement (in terms of how many hotel rooms already exists in that city's area), then there are bound to be some large (400 for Summer, 200 for Winter) hotels in that city's area.

I guess we'll just have to wait until February 2017 (when Part 3 of the Candidature Files are submitted) to see how many large hotels Rome really has.

Plus, I thought all of Torino's hotels were below 200 rooms (I looked at TripAdvisor). It's too bad that on travel sites you can't sort a list of a city's hotels by their number of rooms.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Logos! AND slogans! LOL. 

I guess that's what the PR people suggest to discuss when they'd rather not talk about facilities, funding and security. The triumph of PR over reality.


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

*More like Buda-fest, amiright?*

My first reaction when I saw the logo was, “Yeah, party!”. It has a festiveness that most logos in general try to avoid in part because, sure, it can seem childish or not serious enough but in this case it works to convey the celebration aspect of the Olympics. At first, I thought the human figure in the center was meant to be an athlete celebrating but it’s a depiction of the Freedom Statue, which makes it work even better as it shows a landmark locals (and previous visitors) will recognize while still conveying a victory-esque message, similar to LA2024. The depiction of the Danube underneath is effective and the one distinctive element of Budapest you would expect to show up. The idea of making the logo out of pieces of the Olympic rings is very clever.

Execution-wise… I’m torn. I like the overall vibe and it’s very different from the other 2024 candidate city logos (see image at end of post) but I wish it were less Adobe Illustrator-y. Especially in the river lines, you can feel the jarring cuts… It’s, like, you can’t get your full Gestalt on. If they had somehow given this a flair of Hungary’s folk art, it could have been a total winner.

In application, the identity has a Los Angeles 1984 lite appeal that with a few more rounds of refinement could be great but, again, it feels somewhat limited from what Adobe Illustrator allows. Overall, though, this might be the best system of all four candidate city logos or, at the very least, the least gradient-y.

http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_budapest_2024_candidate_city_by_graphasel.php#.VxaYr9SLTIW


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

So the latest renderings for the LA Coliseum renovation are out (h/t user MrStools), thought I would share:


















Again, this will be done by 2019, so this will be finished with or without the olympics.

Suffice to say, this reno has been VERY divisive among the USC and SoCal faithful. However, one good thing is that it will provide a potential 2024 olympics with plenty of suites for the T&F events:



































IF LA gets the olympics, additional renovations would occur, including a roof cover for spectators, lighting for T&F, and A/V improvements through the whole building. That being said, the suite situation will be no problem for the olympics.

FYI: If you want more renderings, head on over to http://coliseumrenovation.com/overview (again h/t to MrStools)


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

OH, and just for the record, now that all the logos are out, my ranking:

1. *PARIS*: An abstract logo that conveys an international landmark while being effortless
2. *LOS ANGELES*: Great logo and concept, just wish the angel wing looked more like an angel and less like a fairy
3. *ROME*: a boring concept executed perfectly. can't ask for much more from a conservative bidding committee
4. *BUDAPEST*: I'm sorry, but it looks like a mess, and if it's not a mess it's just tacky and about 25 years too late in terms of design.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

So in the infrastructure vein re: the bid cities, here is a promotional video for the LA Expo line extension set to open next month:






This will be one of THE main rail lines for a 2024 LA Olympics. It will connect downtown (Staples Center/Bunker Hill/Convenntion Center) to Expo Park (Coliseum/Aquatic Center/Media Village) to Santa Monica (Santa Monica Beach Cluster).


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

aquamaroon said:


> OH, and just for the record, now that all the logos are out, my ranking:
> 
> 1. *PARIS*: An abstract logo that conveys an international landmark while being effortless
> 2. *LOS ANGELES*: Great logo and concept, just wish the angel wing looked more like an angel and less like a fairy
> ...


For me it goes:
1. Paris: They have a great logo that is an all in one concept. It looks like their biggest landmark the Eiffel tower while at the same time looks like a 2 and a 4 for 2024 depending on how you look at it.

2. Rome (A close 2nd): They also did a great job of making it look like their biggest landmark the col. and they did a great job of adding the Italian colors we all know and love. 

3. LA: Like we all say it looks like a fairy. The back arches too much, angel wings should get bigger as they go down not up, and they forgot put a halo on; everyone thinks of halos and angles going hand and hand. Finally the body is a little too seductive for a religious figure if you ask me. 

4. Budapest: uhh what... It looks like that 80s pop art stuff by Keith Haring mixed with a surprise party confetti bomb. I don't know what it's supposed to represent. I'm lost and I shouldn't have to be this lost when looking at an Olympic logo. Then again I can count on one hand the number of Olympic logos I like. 

I swear if you think any of these are bad look at this site to see all of the olympic logos ever, they are pretty bad except like 4:

http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026311...logos-a-depressing-history-of-design-crimes/1


----------



## breakitdown (Sep 16, 2014)

My opinion about the logos: 

- Paris: I love this one. It's clever how they made just a few lines look like a 2, a 4 and the Eiffel Tower.
- Rome: Great way to show the famous Colosseum and the colors of their flag
- Los Angeles: I think the idea is good. The bright sun and the angel, it works somehow. But I don't like the design of the angel. The used a great font though!
- Budapest: It's ok but so not my style


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

I have no doubt they will use Inglewood Stadium for opening ceremonies....It would be idiotic not to use. They are probably pushing the idea behind the scenes (crossing fingers). LA Coliseum is good for track and field, respectfully but there will be a billion(s) dollar stadium just sitting pretty......is like a dream come true for any bid committee. 

The renovations are a must for the Coliseum....Not what I expected though...^^


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

aquamaroon said:


> So the latest renderings for the LA Coliseum renovation are out (h/t user MrStools), thought I would share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there are loads of restricted view seats in that stadium hno:


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

At the Hungarian American Chamber of Commerce forum yesterday, members of the Budapest 2024 Olympic bid committee presented to 250 business gurus and diplomats. The Games could produce as many as 100,000 new jobs, raise household spending power and supercharge tourism!



















https://www.facebook.com/budapest2024/photos/pcb.247822188900990/247822128900996/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/romes-leading-mayoral-candidate-says-city-unable-to-host-olympics/

Uh-Oh. Another one might bite the dust.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

cyril sneer said:


> Looks like there are loads of restricted view seats in that stadium hno:


Yep you're right, which is one of the reasons why this renovation plan is so controversial with some of the USC faithful.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Sportsfan said:


> http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/romes-leading-mayoral-candidate-says-city-unable-to-host-olympics/
> 
> Uh-Oh. Another one might bite the dust.


Yikes... and there's another article which says that a voting referendum cleared a hurdle in Rome:

Referendum on Rome 2024 Olympic Bid Gets Important Green Light

They'll probably get the referendum vote, and if the leading candidate for mayor is a staunch opponent of the Olympics in Rome... yikes!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

redspork02 said:


> I have no doubt *they will use Inglewood Stadium for opening ceremonies....It would be idiotic not to use.* They are probably pushing the idea behind the scenes (crossing fingers). LA Coliseum is good for track and field, respectfully but there will be a billion(s) dollar stadium just sitting pretty......is like a dream come true for any bid committee.


Aw, Jeez, not this dispute-starter again...:bash: hno::bleep::tongue:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Sportsfan said:


> http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/romes-leading-mayoral-candidate-says-city-unable-to-host-olympics/
> 
> Uh-Oh. Another one might bite the dust.


Probably you don't know who she is... :lol:
Her political party (an anti-establishment movement) believes that things like great infrastructures or skyscrapers are a damage for the environment, so it is not a news (at least here in Italy) that she is against Olympics. However, all other mayor candidates and Italian govt are in favour of Rome 2024. 



aquamaroon said:


> Yikes... and there's another article which says that a voting referendum cleared a hurdle in Rome:
> 
> They'll probably get the referendum vote, and if the leading candidate for mayor is a staunch opponent of the Olympics in Rome... yikes!


What happens to LA if Trump wins presidential elections? IOC was not happy to hear this... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0GMcYD2Oz8


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

3 Days. 100+ Athletes. 1 Goal: Gold. LA 2024 at Team USA Media Summit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Buffon: "Rome 2024 is a dream"*
The goalkeeper of the Italian national football team interviewed by a group of children






“The 2024 Olympic Games in Rome are the dream of all the Italians, they would allow us to face the realities of the other countries that have hosted the Games before and prove that Italians are second to none”. These are the words of Gianluigi Buffon, goalkeeper of the Italian National team and Juventus champion, star of the of the Rome 2024 Committee’s new video. 

Buffon is ready to re-launch the capital’s candidacy in front of 6 young athletes, perfectly into the role of interviewers. In the technical center in Vinovo, he answered to the many questions of the children ranging from Juventus to the Italian National team. “Totti to the Euro ‘16? I’d bring him everywhere- said Buffon- a player like him, with his talent, could be decisive at any time during the game. Players with his qualities are very few, you’d do anything for Totti”. 

About the Italian National teams’ future after Conte: “We’ll need a manager that proves to have a lot of courage. Right now, who will lead a National team that is suffering like ours needs a lot of enthusiasm and courage to make this choice. It’s a great responsibility, anyone who has these two features is welcome”. A thought also goes to next year’s season with Juventus: “It will be an important season, we’ll have a highly competitive team and a greater awareness and strength to aim at going all the way (also in Champions League ed)”.

The video featuring Gianluigi Buffon is part of a collection of video interviews launched by the Rome 2024 Committee starting with former high jumper Sara Simeoni and basketball champion Andrea Bargnani. Athletes and former athletes find themselves struggling with youngsters’ surprising questions in a metaphorical handover in which champions share their experiences with children to help them in their growth path as athletes.

The new generations are at the heart of the Rome 2024 Olympic project, starting from them we can build the future together.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Serie A teams support Rome 2024*

The Rome 2024 Bid Committee started its tour of the 11 cities chosen to host the Olympic football tournament. *Milan* and *Inter* took part in the symbolic exchange of jerseys, as a sign of their support for the candidacy. 


























Fiona May, Head of Athlete Relations for the Rome 2024 Bid Committee, met with coach Cristian Brocchi at Milanello, the training centre for the Rossoneri. Gianluigi Donnarumma, Alessio Romagnoli and Giacomo Bonaventura were also present and received a football jersey bearing the logo chosen for the Olympic candidacy. Fiona May, on the other hand, received a jersey from the club with the number 2024, a sign of the club's full support for the project. Full support from Inter as well: the Bid Committee met with the club at Appiano Gentile. 

May traded jerseys with sport director Piero Ausilio and with Eder, Davide Santon and Danilo D'Ambrosio. "This tour has taken us to several cities over the past few weeks. Wherever we've gone we've had full support from the clubs and the athletes," Fiona May stated. These are important signals, and they express the nation's wishes: we were in Naples yesterday and we're in Milan today, and the desire to host the Olympics is just as strong". 


























Also *Juventus* and *Torino* sustain the Italian bid. Fabio Guadagnini met with coach Massimiliano Allegri, and players Gianluigi Buffon, Andrea Barzagli and Leonardo Bonucci at Vinovo, the training centre for the Bianconeri who just won the Italian championship. The coach and players were given a jersey bearing the logo for the Olympic candidacy, and Guadagnini received a jersey bearing the number 2024, showing the team's full support for the project. Full support from Torino as well: Guadagnini represented the Bid Committee at the training centre for the Granata, where he traded jerseys with coach Gianpiero Ventura, and the players Andrea Belotti and Ciro Immobile, after the afternoon training session. 








After *Udinese*, *Lazio*, *Roma*, *Chievo*, *Hellas Verona*, *Fiorentina*, *Bologna*; *Napoli* team wanted to express their support for the Olympic bid of the Capital. In the technical center in Castel Volturno, the Olympic champion Massimiliano Rosolino, ambassador of Rome 2024, met football players Lorenzo Insigne and Manolo Gabbiadini to which football shirts with the Olympic bid logo were delivered , while to Rosolino was donated by Napoli a jersey with the number 2024 to show full support to the project. "The candidacy of Rome is the candidacy of the entire country" commented Rosolino. "I am proud and happy that for the football tournament Naples will also be involved, my hometown. There must be an effort of the whole sports movement to crown this dream and it is important that there is also the support of the football world that has so many fans".​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 unveils new website*

The site, which Rome organisers claim "breaks with tradition", was launched at the Wired Next Fest, which is dedicated to technology. "Our Olympic project wants to break free of the past and of the present, we are marching into the future, designing and building the world in 2024 together", said Luca di Montezemolo, Rome 2024's President, in a speech at the Festival. "That's why we've already started to dialogue with Universities and start-ups, but your contribution is key as well. We need your ideas and your critiques to help us merge the extraordinary beauty of Rome, and of all Italy, with an equally extraordinary push for innovation".

Emblazoned with the motto "*Trained for the Future, since 753 BC*", the website includes a welcome video which features several of the city’s monuments, lights and atmosphere. Rome 2024 have stated that the website, which can be viewed here, will be gradually improved with text, videos, maps, news and photos, before reaching its final configuration by mid-June.






"Ours is a nation marked by beauty, ingenuity, we are open to the world and we prove it every day", said Fabio Guadagnini, director of communications for Rome 2024. "Today is yet another important day for Rome 2024: after having presented our logo, in December 2015, and our Candidature File, this past February, the Bid Committee has now given a new look and a new domain to its online image".

"It's not a plain website, but a veritable storehouse for news, videos and images and will be gradually rolled out, ultimately reaching its final configuration around mid-June. It is an updated, interactive platform, designed in order to serve as the meeting point for all of the Bid Committee's social network profiles: Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and Instagram, through which Rome's Bid Committee will constantly keep in touch with web users".

Rome 2024 have also held a co-ordination meeting with Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI) delegates abroad and representatives of the Italian community abroad to help develop a "shared strategy". The meeting, held at CONI headquarters, was attended by representatives of the Italian overseas community from Australia and South Africa, the deputy director general of Italians Abroad, Marco Giungi, and Counsellor of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Tobia Zevi.

As part of the discussions regarding the strategy, it was stressed that the promotion of the bid must be in full compliance with the Code of Ethics and rules established by the International Olympic Committee (IOC). "Our strength is the Italian lifestyle, the attachment to traditions with the desire to build the future", said Diana Bianchedi, general co-ordinator of Rome 2024. Bianchedi, alongside international relations and planning manager Simone Perillo, detailed the key points of the bid and outlined the key stages of the process ahead of the vote in September 2017.

new website > *roma2024.com*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024. Tor di Valle: complete project submitted to Rome City Administration and to Lazio Region*

Representatives from Stadio della Roma and Eurnova have today formally submitted the complete documentation of the Tor di Valle project to Rome City Hall and to Lazio Region. 

The dossier, submitted in paper and electronic format, includes over 3,500 technical project drawings and more than 50,000 pages of detailed reports. The complete dossier draws on the combined work and expertise of over 500 leading industry specialists, including engineers, architects and special advisors belonging to more than 50 national and internationally regarded companies. 

"This is a very important day for Stadio della Roma and the Tor di Valle project. For the football club, for the fans, for the city and for the country, this is a project that will deliver a significant economic and social impact. An incredible amount of work has gone into finalising the dossier and we now look forward to moving a step closer to building a stadium of which Rome can be proud" said Pallotta, AS Roma President.

Following the Stadio della Roma submission to CONI on 29 April 2016, the filing of the complete dossier is a fundamental milestone in the approval procedure and has now been assigned an official protocol number by the Rome City Administration and the Lazio Region. 

"The submission marks a historic moment for Italy and the capital city, as the Tor di Valle project will create new local jobs and will promote and attract foreign investment for years to come" said Stadio della Roma’s Managing Director, David Ginsberg.

The next phase of the process includes the formal transmission of the project from Rome City Administration (Roma Capitale) to the Lazio Region. The authorisation process is expected to last a maximum of 180 days from the time of transmission to final project approval. The last act will be the decision of the Regional Government, with which the construction of the development will be authorised and the works will commence. 

"This is an important day, one of great satisfaction", said Luca Parnasi, President of Eurnova. "I want to thank every group and individual that has helped us to reach this point. This shows that it is possible to conceive and develop high-quality ideas in our city, as well as attract international investors and talent.

"We wanted a project with innovative features, and above all an environmental focus. We want to lead Rome into a new phase of work and growth, keeping pace with the other great capital cities of Europe".​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
:cheers:













































http://www.asroma.com/en/news/2016/5/gallery-check-out-10-new-stadio-della-roma-images#&gid=1&pid=8​


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

That's really amazing.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

From Roberto Diacetti's website.

*Rome 2024: the Olympic Games to give back prestige to both the city and the country*

http://www.robertodiacetti.it/mc/49...ack-prestige-to-both-the-city-and-the-country

Within the Italian and European scenarios, *Rome is among the cities with an international allure. The Capital’s global aspects have a double temporal dimension*. This dimension is rooted both in Rome’s great past as “Caput Mundi” and in its present, one of the reason why the Capital is known as “The Eternal City”.

However, over the last year, the Capital’s standing has been damaged formally and substantially. The latest corruption scandals have jeopardised Rome’s image both in Italy and abroad. Furthermore, it seems that Rome falls short of the adequate infrastructure, which is usually present in metropolis. For instance, public transportation and road conditions are characterised by systemic criticalities. On the other hand, the entire country has faced huge difficulties following the economic and financial downturn and it is still in the middle of a quite anemic recovery.

In this particular context, the potential selection of Rome as the host city for the Olympics 2024 could give bank the Capital its traditional prestige and it could determine “a new sustainable and quality growth”, as stated by President Sergio Mattarella (source Quirinale). The Olympic Games would have not only economic and reputational benefits for Rome, but also spillover effects overall the country.

The “Economic Impact Assessment of the Rome 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games” proves this. The estimated effect on employment considering a 6-year construction period is about 48,000 new jobs in the whole period, about 40,000 of which in the Rome area, with an annual average of about 8,000 jobs, more than 7,000 of which in the Rome area. Given these values, the total incremental contribution to the increase of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in the Lazio Region, including Rome, is over 2.4% during the construction period (2017-2023), with an annual average of around 0.4% (source Rome 2024 Committee). 

This optimistic economic impact assessment is supported by sound evidence related to previous experiences. For instance, the Olympics hosted by Italy in 1960 determined economic and social development, catalyzing innovation and creativity throughout the country. The Olympic Games hosted by Barcelona in 1992 induced long-term development. Infrastructure and road networks were enhanced, the airport was expanded and telecommunications were modernized. 

If we draw our attention to intangible benefits, such as prestige, we can better understand the importance of the Olympics for Rome and Italy as a whole. Sport contributes to the definition of a country’s image. It is a crucial component of society. It instill very important values, i.e. discipline, loyalty, solidarity, integration. Becoming the host city and country of the 2024 Olympics would show both Rome and Italy’s willingness to foster dialogue with all the countries of the world. This would also change Rome and Italy’s image and perception: they could be the place of legality, solidarity and diversity.

In other words, the 2024 Olympics are Rome and Italy’s dream. They represent a once in a lifetime opportunity to stop the paralysis of both a city and a country. They could be a turning point for the future of the Capital and Italy. Their prestige could be rebuilt through green innovation, sustainability, sport and bettered infrastructure and services.

*Roberto Diacetti*

Source Quirinale

http://www.quirinale.it/elementi/Continua.aspx?tipo=Comunicato&key=1411

Source Rome 2024 Commitee

http://www.2024roma.org/en/componen...e-rome-2024-olympic-and-paralympic-games.html


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Final vote between LA & Paris for sure
Only London,NYC or Tokyo can compete in this world now with Paris & LA
:cheers:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> Final vote between LA & Paris for sure Only London,NYC or Tokyo can compete in this world now with Paris & LA :cheers:


If you say so


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, Association of Architects support the Italian bid*








*Rome 2024 has signed a collaboration agreement with the Association of Architects of the City and Province of Rome, focusing on the regeneration and urban planning of the Italian capital.* 

The collaboration was announced at an educational event - "The Olympics and Paralympics as an opportunity for urban regeneration" - presented at the Casa dell'Architettura in the city. The event aimed to make the most of Rome’s bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games, initiating a programme for urban regeneration that strives *to make the city more sustainable and environmentally friendly.*

"The dream of hosting the Olympic Games is a dream we need to pursue as we think of the future of the city and its citizens," said Rome 2024 President Luca di Montezemolo "To not accept this challenge, as other cities have done, would mean to slam the door shut on our young people's future. "We believe that sharing this project and journey with the Order of Architects is an added value. 

"We are showing the world that we are united and believe in teamwork as we bring together such diverse worlds as municipalities, schools, entrepreneurs and businesses, environmental organisations, universities, military forces and startups. We need to think of the need for urban regeneration together. Rome needs an objective to help drive urban regeneration, which makes the challenge of the Olympics an even more extraordinary opportunity" Montezemolo said.​


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

It seems that Rome make a great effort to host the Olympics & it is serous 



IThomas said:


> *Aeroporti di Roma investing €12bn in Fiumicino transformation*
> 
> Rome’s strategic position at the very heart of Italy means Fiumicino Airport has a vast catchment area, which is set to grow even further following the announcement of a new intermodal product. Significantly, Fiumicino is the first airport in Italy to integrate the air and rail transport systems, with Aeroporti di Roma (ADR) and Trenitalia – Italy’s state-owned main train operator – collaborating on a high-speed rail link that now connects Fiumicino with Bologna, Florence and Venice. In a wide-ranging interview with Airport Business in Rome, Lorenzo Lo Presti, CEO Aeroporti di Roma, discussed the impact of the new high-speed rail links, traffic growth, and ongoing infrastructure plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*SENATE APPROVES BACKUP FOR L.A. OLYMPICS​**
The state Senate on Wednesday approved a bill that would have the state cover up to $250 million in liabilities if Los Angeles’ bid to host the Summer Olympics in 2024 is approved and the effort goes over budget.

Sen. Kevin De León (D-Los Angeles) downplayed the likelihood the state would be required to write a check, noting that the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles were a financial success and boosted the California economy.

“The $250 million appears to be a large sum of money, but the bid is structured in a way that ensures profitability in the 2024 Olympic Games,” De León said, noting no major new construction is planned and the city is first in line to cover $250 million in costs.

The vote was 35 to 1 to approve the bill and send it to the Assembly for consideration.
*
Patrick McGreevy​ *LOSANGELESTIMES​*


Axelferis said:


> *Only London,NYC or Tokyo can compete in this world now with Paris & LA*
> :cheers:


*London and Tokyo maybe.*


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

_Members of the International Olympic Committee’s (IOC) Executive Board Thursday reviewed a report on the four candidate cities vying to host the 2024 Olympic Games and have allowed all bids to progress to phase 2 of the process.
_









_At an Executive Board meeting in Lausanne, members had the option to “defer” any of the bids to a later campaign if there were concerns after receiving a report from Evaluation Commission Chair Frankie Fredericks. Reportedly no such concerns were voiced and Budapest, Los Angeles, Paris and Rome were given permission to proceed to the “Governance, Legal and Venue Funding” phase._

http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/all-bids-to-host-2024-olympic-games-permitted-to-move-to-phase-2/


----------



## LucaRm (Feb 14, 2013)

Axelferis said:


> Final vote between LA & Paris for sure
> Only London,NYC or Tokyo can compete in this world now with Paris & LA
> :cheers:


It will be Rome vs Paris, no doubts at all.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

It should be LA for sure.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

I vote for Budapest...it is small and clean and European Style City


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Violent protests in France raise questions over Euro 2016


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's been a bad week for all three realistic winners

*Paris:* Strikers threaten to disrupt Euro 2016

*LA:* Murder-suicide on campus planned for their Olympic village meaning Brazil had to change their training camp for the Copa America

and worst of all...

*Rome:* Anti-establishment candidate Virginia Raggi _[who opposes the Olympic bid]_ easily took the lead in the first round of the Rome mayoral race, partial results showed Monday, dealing a setback to Prime Minister Matteo Renzi's ruling party.

----

As D:Ream once sang "Things can only get better"


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New Rome mayor maintains opposition to 2024 Olympic bid
> 
> "My position isn't changing. Right now it's really not a priority for Romans," Virginia Raggi told Euronews on Wednesday in her first interview since being elected.
> 
> ...


http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/article85319372.html


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

So basically whats left is...

Rome - won't have support or funding
Budapest - probably never even given a legit chance
Paris - their horrible Euro 2016 organization and security prob sealed their fate
LA - San Andreas fault is locked and loaded


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Sochifan said:


> LA - San Andreas fault is locked and loaded


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

"I will meet with Virginia Raggi" said President of Italian National Olympic Committee Giovanni Malagò. "It's likely that the meeting will be held in one or two weeks. Meanwhile, we are continuing to work on the bid" he added.

http://www.sportface.it/ultimi-arti...-incontro-chiarificatore-virginia-raggi/49464

Italy's bid for the 2024 Olympics "is very dear to us" and "we support it with great force" President of Italy Sergio Mattarella told International Olympic Committee President Thomas Bach in Rome Friday. Bach invited Mattarella to the 2016 Olympics in Rio de Janeiro and Mattarella said: "I'll do what I can to organise a trip there". After their encounter Bach went to the HQ of Italy's 2024 bid committee. Bach said Italy's bid was strong "because of the history of the country, both in general and sporting" and wished the bid well.

http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it/news/english/653697/olympic-2024-bid--dear-to.html


----------



## Brenn86 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sochifan said:


> So basically whats left is...
> Paris - their horrible Euro 2016 organization and security prob sealed their fate


So what we do? we withdraw now or we stay for the fun, maybe hno:

Horrible organisation ? i can not see what is wrong about the organisation, no matches cancelled, no problems with transports, so tell me what ???

And for security, if we are honest, except the two big clash between the english and russian hooligans 2 weeks ago, nothing happened, and for inside the stadium, ask UEFA and their private security....
Oh and it's a football event, it's 2.000.000 supporters in french street, and during a match day, majority of them are drunk, olympics are more a family events, so you can not made a valid comparison.

And important to note too, nothing happened, yet, in Paris.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23VflsU3kZE">YouTube Link</a>


http://www.iflscience.com/environment/movement-has-been-detected-along-the-san-andreas-fault/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> California Passes France As World's 6th-Largest Economy
> 
> California is now the sixth-largest economy in the world, surpassing France, thanks to a robust state economy and strong U.S. dollar.
> 
> ...


http://fortune.com/2016/06/17/california-france-6th-largest-economy/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
But since yesterday France is 5th :troll:

http://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...UK-worlds-fifth-largest-economy-pound-plunges


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

IThomas said:


> ^^
> But since yesterday France is 5th :troll:
> http://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...UK-worlds-fifth-largest-economy-pound-plunges


If that is correct, then California is the 5th.

1. USA
2. China
3. Japan
4. Germany
5. California
6. France
7. UK


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

For the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles, California, composer John Williams wrote "Olympic Fanfare and Theme", which is played in a medley with "Bugler's Dream." It consists of Williams's arrangement of "Bugler's Dream" which is similar to Arnaud's original but with a repeat of the theme with a full orchestra, followed by Williams's composition. Leo Arnaud was a composer of film scores, best known for "Bugler's Dream". Williams's arrangement of Arnaud's "Bugler's Dream" as well as "Olympic Fanfare and Theme" are both commonly used in recent Olympic coverage. It is considered to be a symbol of the Olympics.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Is it Atlanta '96 again? :drool: bow




...And I'm serious on this one, I mean :



parcdesprinces said:


> *Ladies & Gentlemen, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Orchestra at Temple Square, and [...] :cheers::*







:happy: :angel: :happy:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

"We are delighted to announce that international airliner ‪#‎AirFrance‬ backs ‪#‎Paris2024‬ bid!
10 planes will display the Paris 2024 logo on 10,000 flights during the campaign through to the ‪#‎IOC‬ Host City decision in Lima."


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

saiholmes said:


> If that is correct, then California is the 5th.
> 
> 1. USA
> 2. China
> ...



Yet another reason that PPP is used for calculating the wealth of a country. :lol: 

And how does having a weaker currency make the economy weaker? You are now able to expand markets because your costs of production have gone down as measured in every country whose currency was strengthened.

I suppose California and France would also get help if Scotland and NIR leave the Union. The Welsh seem like long-shots.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Is it Atlanta '96 again? :drool: bow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ^^ John Williams = American National Treasure. 
Do not talk mess!!!!! :righton:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Amazing LA ’84 Olympics: $2 million 32 years later for local young athletes!
> 
> Surplus funds from the wildly successful 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles are again making a lot of Southland residents happy as 46 youth sports organizations in Southern California will share nearly $2 million in grants for more than 50,000 young athletes across the region, the LA84 Foundation announced Thursday.
> 
> “Sports really do make a difference, and LA84 is proud to support programs building up youth, both on and off the field of play,” LA84 President Renata Simril said. “Everyone deserves an opportunity to participate, and these grants will provide underserved youth with the chance to use sport as fuel for a healthy lifestyle and to learn the Olympic values of excellence, friendship and respect.”


http://mynewsla.com/sports/2016/06/...lion-32-years-later-for-local-young-athletes/


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

re: the Raggi win in Rome, it makes me sad for admittedly selfish reasons. I respect the Roman population for voting for the candidate that they wanted, but the fact is that their vote was a de facto referendum against the Olympics. It's nearly impossible now to see Rome winning with such a strong civic environment against it.
Now as an LA supporter this makes me sad. My great hope was that Rome and Paris would split the "Europe" vote in the IOC and give the games to the USA. However, with Rome looking less and less likely as a legitimate host, I feel like the IOC has no choice but to award Paris and hold onto any possible hope that they can hold a European Olympics at some point in the future. Meanwhile, LA will be discarded, and some other North American city will be ready to take its place in 2028.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

edit


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually the position of Mayor Raggi, before quite contrary to host the Olympic Games it's getting more and more less clear.

Probably after 7th July we will know what she really thinks about it.

I foresee she will gradually start to sustain the candidature in order to obtain some more benefits from the government for the city.

The government is strongly in favor of the games and Raggi desperately needs to have the government not hostile to her mandate.
So I think they will choose for a compromise.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, cricket will be part of Olympics if Italy wins bid*








Cricket will be one of the additional sports proposed for inclusion on the Olympic programme if Rome wins its bid for the 2024 Games, the President of the Italian Cricket Federation (FCI) has claimed. Simone Gambino told ESPN Cricinfo that they had a “firm commitment” from Rome 2024 to include the sport at the Olympics in eight years’ time should they beat off competition from fellow contenders Los Angeles, Paris and Rome. “If Rome hosts the Olympics, cricket will be included," Gambino said. “We have had a firm commitment from the Organising Committee."

The respective Organising Committees have authority over new sports being proposed for inclusion but the ultimate decision rests with the governing body and the International Olympic Committee (IOC). Any attempt at having cricket on the programme at the 2024 event would also need the backing of the International Cricket Council (ICC).

A Rome 2024 spokesperson admitted cricket was being considered due to the growing popularity of the sport in the nation. “Rome 2024 would welcome new sports, such as cricket, in the Olympic programme also in consideration of the increasing number of people that are actively playing it in Italy. We are however fully aware that such a decision belongs to the International Olympic Committee and therefore our planning is exclusively based on the indications received from the IOC in Lausanne.”

The number of participating nations at what would be the first Olympic cricket competition since 1900 remains unclear and the ICC would face a dilemma about who to include, particularly with the West Indies as they are not a National Olympic Committee. With restrictions now placed on the amount of athletes rather than sports, a team featuring 12 teams seems the most feasible option. They would have to be spread across the world to fit with the vision of the IOC.​


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^

Wow cricket at the olympics! that'd be interesting, and a boon to south asia and india especially. For such a large country population wise they've never been a big player at the olympics, but cricket could definitely change that.

Just in general, I think it's smart to take cricket and baseball on an olympic by olympic basis. Most countries like one or the other, or neither, and any infrastructure for the sports would always end up being white elephants. I say if the Olympics are in a country that likes baseball or cricket, put it in, and if not, then don't.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> Don't be afraid of doubt and don't put yourself into a negative state of mind. Doubt can motivate you, so don't be afraid of it. RobH is in UK. If you have been following the news, you will know that Italy is on a crisis resulting from "Brexit". It might affect Italy's chance of hosting the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, sure. According to you, Italy should have been failed already 10 times in the last year.










I guess you can understand by yourself the meaning of this table, right?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Budapest


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024: a new deal for the Italian bid?*









photo credit: Angelo Adorisio​
*"Dialogue, debates, meetings" these the keywords of Rome Deputy Mayor and Executive Councillor for Sports, Daniele Frongia, regarding the Rome 2024 bid. "At moment, we don't want force her (Virginia Raggi) to discuss on the issue, because she is working on other priorities to solve first. But I have always been positive on the matter" Frongia added.*

"For our part, we are ready to have meetings" said the President of Italian National Olympic Committee, Giovanni Malagò. "The bid isn't the Bible; like everything, it can change" added Malagò. "Today we are pleased to know that there is the opportunity to tell, explain the Rome 2024 bid; and then make some changes. For us, the important thing is to understand what is criticized and what can be improved. But I want to remember that we also have to consider the needs of the enviromentalists and of the IOC" Malagò concluded.

http://sport.sky.it/sport/olimpiadi/2016/07/11/roma-2024-vertice-m5s-malago-apertura-dialogo.html​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Young Rowers Festival looks to Rome 2024*








The Young Rowers Festival in Sabaudia was an unprecedented success. As they looked to Rome 2024, a dream for the many young people who challenged each other in a large number of races on Lago di Paola, a record number of participants enjoyed themselves at this, the 27th edition of the event: 1,513 athletes, including both Students and Cadets, represented 124 clubs from all over Italy. 

The event was seamlessly organised by Canottieri "The Core" Sabaudia, the Italian Navy, and the Regional Committee for Lazio, with the support of all the other military sport groups stationed in Sabaudia. "An unprecedented event," stated the president of the Italian Rowing Federation, Giuseppe Abbagnale, "perfectly set in Sabaudia, one of the many amazing locations we have in Italy, much more than just a great spot for rowing. And, who knows, the moment all these young people dream of, may become reality, in Rome eight years from now. We believe in this Olympic Bid, and we are fighting for Rome to receive this Olympiad. Over the past few days these young people, who decided to meet here in Sabaudia, raced with each other with one thought in mind: the dream of being on an Olympic boat in Rome, eight years from now". 

CONI (Italian National Olympic Committee) Regional President, Riccardo Viola, shared the sentiment: "Seeing all these boys and girls stand before the Rome 2024 flags fills me with joy. They live for this dream, which is our dream as well: that Rome and Italy will host the Olympiad they deserve".
​


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> We're talking about a $1.85 trillion economy. Whilst it's a huge thing logistically for any city, there's no doubt Italy can afford an Olympics, which in the grand scheme of things is small beans.
> 
> It'll be up to the Mayor and the government to decide whether they _should_ spend the money in that way, of course. And in terms of the overall competition Rome already has a huge task to overhaul Paris and LA. A Mayor who reluctantly supports the Games but who everyone suspects is actually against them won't win over too many voters. It'll be politics, not money, that determines whether Rome is able to go far or even reach the vote.
> 
> At the moment, the Mayor's stance is killing the bid. It'll have to change radically to give Rome a chance.


LOL. What investment advisory service do you work for? Italy sued the credit agencies because they (quite rightly) believed they were about to lower them to junk bond status. Instead they hover just above. Without the belief that the EU would support them, they would literally be bankrupt: unable to meet current expenses or to roll-over maturing debt. 

And, just as a side note, size of the economy is largely irrelevant. Are you arguing that Mexico is more solvent than Switzerland or the Emirates? You might want to do like the rating agencies and look at current debt, growth in key economic sectors, taxation efficiency, unfunded social commitments both present and future, etc.

Any you blame the Mayor for telling the truth! Classic.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Eh? Who was I "blaming" for anything? If Rome's Mayor doesn't support the city's bid she's ended its chances. That's an objective fact, nothing more.

It's up to the people of Italy and Rome, and their elected officials to decide what's right, not outside observers like you or I. The Mayor isn't "to blame" if she scraps the Olympic bid (_interesting spin on my post_) - she'll have simply made a decision which she thinks is best for her city. I wouldn't have a problem with that. Why should I?

Of course, just because a country can do something (and I think Italy can host a successful Olympics), doesn't mean it has to, or that it should. I'm not going to and I haven't made a judgement either way - it's not my city or my money.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Be a shame if Rome pulled out of the race


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Rome? Still in pole position" said PM Renzi*

"If Virginia Raggi renounces to the bid, she will make a clamorous mistake" this is the thought of Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi. "I do not know what will decide the mayor of the Capital - said Renzi - the evaluation is in the hands of the officials of Rome. But the Government go forward: Rome is still in pole position".

Also Renzi wanted to send another message to the new mayor of Rome: "Who says no to the Olympics, has a great responsibility towards the citizens and the country". The Prime Minister, which on August 3 will be in Rio de Janeiro for the inauguration of Casa Italia, will present the candidature of Rome to all members of the IOC, two days before the opening of the 2016 Olympics.

Meanwhile, today and tomorrow, are scheduled in Lausanne two technical meetings between the Rome 2024 Committee with the IOC, in which will be discussed legal and financial aspects of the Italian bid. At the meetings will also attend some officials of the city of Rome.​


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Question: Ive been meaning to ask... Are there regional votes in the IOC? European votes, North American votes etc...? Does a Rome, Budapst or Paris Bids split the European votes? at least in the first round of voting? politics. Ive read there are more European IOC members than any other....


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Eh? Who was I "blaming" for anything? If Rome's Mayor doesn't support the city's bid she's ended its chances. That's an objective fact, nothing more.
> 
> It's up to the people of Italy and Rome, and their elected officials to decide what's right, not outside observers like you or I. The Mayor isn't "to blame" if she scraps the Olympic bid (_interesting spin on my post_) - she'll have simply made a decision which she thinks is best for her city. I wouldn't have a problem with that. Why should I?
> 
> Of course, just because a country can do something (and I think Italy can host a successful Olympics), doesn't mean it has to, or that it should. I'm not going to and I haven't made a judgement either way - it's not my city or my money.


First, I have no problem with Rome hosting the Olympics; a great city and wonderful for visitors. My problem is with the idea that the Italian economy is doing well. 

I admit you are getting better. Do you now agree that Italy's bankruptcy is simply a fact (that is, neither their government nor banks can meet their debts as they come due or obtain financing on the market)? That the banks need financial help, not political help? That the size of their GDP or market is irrelevant? That the principle issue is who is going to cover the losses for them? That they can't cover the losses themselves in spite of their whoop-de-do GNP? That there are no political decisions to be made IN ITALY that affect this?

You are right that there are political issues; but they are basically up to Angela (notice how the bank stocks sink or swim on her comments). The only real issue is how much Angela is going to pay for the losses and how much the Italian taxpayers, lenders, bond investors, public employees, social welfare recipients or others will share in the losses (basically the Greece issue). 

This would basically mean the Germans drafting up the Italian budget and handing it to them. The Italian government's role at this point is basically to say to Angela please don't force a budget on us that includes cutting spending on the Rome Olympics effort, and then try to sell the final deal to the locals.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

How Italy's debts work through the system and how economies balance within the Eurozone are complex questions. But the fact is Rome isn't looking to host a Beijing-style mega-extravaganza or even use the Games to regenerate a swathe of the city like London did. Many venues already exist including the most problematic of them all, the main stadium, and those that don't aren't beyond the capability of a city the size of Rome to construct. 

That said, the economy isn't in a good place (I never claimed it was) and the IOC may well take that into account themselves if Rome makes it to the vote. I'm not saying and have never said the economy is a non-factor, I'm simply arguing against the very narrow point that Italy can't afford to host an Olympics when in the grand scheme of things it could _if it chooses to_. 

Of course, there is political resistance to a Games form the city's own Mayor, who thinks it isn't a wise way to spend the money at the moment. And she's at odds with her own nation's government here. That's up to Italy and Italians to argue over.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-sn-iger-la24-20160712-snap-story.html

Robert Iger joins L.A. Olympic bid campaign 

By David Wharton

July 12, 2016, 9:15 AM 

*Robert Iger, chairman and chief executive of Walt Disney Co., has joined Los Angeles’ campaign to host the 2024 Summer Olympics.*

The LA 2024 bid committee -- a private group working to secure the Games -- announced the addition of one of Hollywood’s top executives to its board of directors on Tuesday morning.

"Bob’s bold, innovative leadership at the helm of the world’s largest media company is one of the key reasons that Los Angeles speaks to young people all over the world every day,” Gene Sykes, the committee’s chief executive, said in a statement. “Now, we're delighted that he's going to share his expertise with LA 2024.”

Iger has some history with the Olympics, working with legendary producer Roone Arledge on the telecast of Games spanning from 1976 in Montreal to 1988 in Calgary.

“It’s an important endeavor, and I’m proud to support LA 2024’s effort to bring the Games back to Los Angeles and to re-imagine them in ways that engage the global community, elevate the movement, and inspire a new generation,” Iger said.

Los Angeles is competing with Paris, Rome and Budapest.

The L.A. bid committee has recently been busy holding town halls with former Olympians to gather suggestions for its campaign. LA 2024 also will send a delegation to the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro to take part in an observer program. 

The bidding process will continue for an additional year, with the International Olympic Committee scheduled to select a host in September 2017.

[email protected]

Follow me on Twitter


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> How Italy's debts work through the system and how economies balance within the Eurozone are complex questions. But the fact is Rome isn't looking to host a Beijing-style mega-extravaganza or even use the Games to regenerate a swathe of the city like London did. Many venues already exist including the most problematic of them all, the main stadium, and those that don't aren't beyond the capability of a city the size of Rome to construct.
> 
> That said, the economy isn't in a good place (I never claimed it was) and the IOC may well take that into account themselves if Rome makes it to the vote. I'm not saying and have never said the economy is a non-factor, I'm simply arguing against the very narrow point that Italy can't afford to host an Olympics when in the grand scheme of things it could _if it chooses to_.
> 
> Of course, there is political resistance to a Games form the city's own Mayor, who thinks it isn't a wise way to spend the money at the moment. And she's at odds with her own nation's government here. That's up to Italy and Italians to argue over.


Agree with you more or less 100 percent but Angela's roll has to be mentioned. 

Btw, the FT had a series on the Italian bank crisis some time ago; parts of it may be on the internet somewhere by now. Helps understand some current problems.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-sn-iger-la24-20160712-snap-story.html
> 
> Robert Iger joins L.A. Olympic bid campaign
> 
> ...


Hope it works out better than the Carson Stadium. :lol:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

redspork02 said:


> *Robert Iger, chairman and chief executive of Walt Disney Co., has joined Los Angeles’ campaign to host the 2024 Summer Olympics.*


Certainly Sam the Eagle approves this...


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

redspork02 said:


> http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/rams-los-angeles-nfl-memorial-coliseum-1201811523/
> 
> NFL’s Rams Will Be Stuck With a Crumbling Stadium in Move to L.A.
> 
> ...


A very old Stadium, getting a renovation by 2017. Basically the writer seems to be complaining about lack of luxury suites for the rich?


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

saiholmes said:


> For the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles, California, composer John Williams wrote "Olympic Fanfare and Theme", which is played in a medley with "Bugler's Dream." It consists of Williams's arrangement of "Bugler's Dream" which is similar to Arnaud's original but with a repeat of the theme with a full orchestra, followed by Williams's composition. Leo Arnaud was a composer of film scores, best known for "Bugler's Dream". Williams's arrangement of Arnaud's "Bugler's Dream" as well as "Olympic Fanfare and Theme" are both commonly used in recent Olympic coverage. It is considered to be a symbol of the Olympics.


Ahh yes, Los Angeles' gift to the world. One of the most inspiring compositions in the world.

By the way, the medal ceremony was first invented for the 1932 Los Angeles games...you know, the podiums, flag and anthem ceremony.

Here's the original recording from the 1984 Los Angeles Games.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

I voted for LA, just to be an American homer.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Turner/AECOM Selected To Build New Stadium For Los Angeles Rams
> 
> Hollywood Park Land Company, which is owned by The Kroenke Group, said today that it has selected the team of Turner Construction Co. and AECOM to oversee construction of a 70,000-seat stadium for the Los Angeles Rams. This new, world-class sports and entertainment venue is the centerpiece of a 298-acre mixed-use project being built in Inglewood, California by Hollywood Park Land Company.
> 
> ...


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...w-stadium-for-los-angeles-rams-300299170.html


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

saiholmes said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...w-stadium-for-los-angeles-rams-300299170.html


This may be the stadium that the French Olympic and governmental officials were trying to get updates on when they came to LA incognito. 

The technology is supposed to be quite advanced (choose the camera you want to view from, holograms on demand, interactive connections to other sites at the Olympics and around the world on demand, etc.). It is known that the IOC was so excited about this they added two days to their visit and have since sent staff to both LA and Silicon Valley.

The 27k of SRO is very interesting also; implies they are expecting very high demand uses from time to time.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

SirAce said:


> I know well that LA 1984 games didn't have state financing. Actually I really don't care since I think that the state should reduce the space left for business within the games, thus not leaving all to the multinationals and sponsors.
> Said that, you are quite contradicting yourself. Before you posted an article stating how good would be to have LA as permanent city of the games, omitting the part in which the author was stressing out a potential issue for american taxpayers. Then you criticize the same article for not telling the truth-
> 
> Well, make peace with yourself, not with me.


Rio’s current economic struggles cast an even greater question in retrospect as to whether this money could have been better spent elsewhere. The takeaway from all this is that the Olympic games are better off being hosted by cities with the existing infrastructure to handle such an event. The idea that they could act as a spark for growth in developing notions is nothing more than fantasy. Instead, they seem more likely to exacerbate existing corruption, inequality, and violence in cities such as Rio. 

Why Italy's banking crisis will shake the eurozone to its core
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...g-crisis-will-shake-the-eurozone-to-its-core/


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

saiholmes said:


> Rio’s current economic struggles cast an even greater question in retrospect as to whether this money could have been better spent elsewhere. *The takeaway from all this is that the Olympic games are better off being hosted by cities with the existing infrastructure to handle such an event.* The idea that they could act as a spark for growth in developing notions is nothing more than fantasy. Instead, they seem more likely to exacerbate existing corruption, inequality, and violence in cities such as Rio.


Right. 
Like Rome that already has 75% of the venues ready as of today. Only the Sport City by Calatrava must basically be finished and that's it.

I don't comment the other article. It's been ages that the Telegraph says "Italy is gonna fail within weeks", already by the 1970s. Yes, sure, Italian Banks are the problem. Not Deutsche Bank :lol:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

If Paris wins the 2024 olympics games , it will be a great opportunity to present to the world the new Paris, the greater Paris ! 



pierolol said:


> *Film : Let's create the "Métropole du Grand Paris" together*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> I'm not worried. My father is way much wiser than you.
> 
> You are quite contradicting yourself uhu?
> Actually the French are facing an always developing terrorism coming from its muslim communities. And not by now, not by 2001. At least by mid 1990s during the Algerian civil war. Terrorism is evolving and so do its counter measuring.
> ...



You are still denying the facts, saying everybody else is just as bad, we can’t stop it so why try. Here is how an adult behaves: some comments from Georges Fenech, head of the French parliamentary commission on security failures, as cited in the Guardian.

"The commission highlighted a “global failure” of French intelligence and recommended a total overhaul of the intelligence services and the creation of a single, US-style national counter-terrorism agency. (“Global” means “thoroughgoing; affecting every part of an organization”.)

“Our country was not ready; now we must get ready,” said Georges Fenech, head of the commission.

He said that without the multiple intelligence failings, the Bataclan attack, which killed 90, could have been prevented. 


This is the right approach: you start with telling the truth about what happened not denying everything; you don't blame others, you blame yourselves; you look for the best solutions; you implement them.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Right.
> Like Rome that already has 75% of the venues ready as of today. Only the Sport City by Calatrava must basically be finished and that's it.
> 
> I don't comment the other article. It's been ages that the Telegraph says "Italy is gonna fail within weeks", already by the 1970s. Yes, sure, Italian Banks are the problem. Not Deutsche Bank :lol:



You do understand that if Angela says no, there is no Italian economy? The banks go broke (18 percent non-performing loans; the US and UK are around 1.5 percent), the bondholders take huge losses, government revenues dry up and there is no choice but to go back to the Lira. 

Because the relevant politicians are adults they won't let that happen; but there is in fact no way that the Italian economy survives without some form of guarantees from others.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> You are still denying the facts, saying everybody else is just as bad, we can’t stop it so why try. Here is how an adult behaves: some comments from Georges Fenech, head of the French parliamentary commission on security failures, as cited in the Guardian.
> 
> "The commission highlighted a “global failure” of French intelligence and recommended a total overhaul of the intelligence services and the creation of a single, US-style national counter-terrorism agency. (“Global” means “thoroughgoing; affecting every part of an organization”.)
> 
> ...


I think you really have difficulties in understanding other forumers' posts. I'm not the only one "forced" to clarify more and more my explanation to you. 

You put this nonsense in my "mouth"



> You are still denying the facts, saying everybody else is just as bad, we can’t stop it so why try.


Obviously I never said, nor wrote nor meant that.

I, repeat for the third time, that they are continuously improving the safety, since I was a teen when they received terrorists attacks in their stations in Paris in the 1990s. 
Did it help? Sure. They continue to vanish lots of attacks every year.
Should they stop to implement and improve their safety strategy? Obviously not. Only a dumb would think that.

About the sentence by Fenech is clearly "real-politic".
They cannot tell to their citizens that they were ready. Because it's a lie against the facts.
And they will continue to repeat that they are not ready all the times that another attack succeeds. 
And trust me, there will be others succeeding. 
And still doesn't mean anything in therms of strategy or technology safety improvement. Because it's necessary to improve the safety but it will never be enough to reduce the risk to zero.

Neither Israel succeeded in reducing to zero the risk of man bombs in its territory. And if they couldn't with the wall construction and all the apartheid style regime of control on muslim population, France will never be able to reach total safety. 

Really it looks like you are living in cartoonia. 

Come down, here is the real world.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> You do understand that if Angela says no, there is no Italian economy?


You do understand that if EU will be forced to help DB they will be also forced to help all the other banks right?

Please, continue to read the Telegraph :lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

pierolol said:


> If Paris wins the 2024 olympics games , it will be a great opportunity to present to the world the new Paris, the greater Paris !


This is a project that has been talked about for decades and has had some success. But this film should be read from the visuals not from the words. This new idyllic world shown is one with very few people in it; almost all scenes are of people alone or with a few friends; otherwise the city seems deserted and with special effects covering up the old. It really says "wouldn't it be great if things were new and there weren't so many people here?". And this type of metropolis is what is evolving in many cities throughout the world.

A better (and more honest) film might have shown more specifically what Paris has actually been doing for many years: directing growth of people and corporations away from the historic center and into moderately dense areas around the perimeter (often called "hub and spoke"). 

Interestingly it has been noted that LA's growth is similar to that of Paris. Areas such as Pasadena, Glendale, Santa Monica, Century City, WeHo/Beverly Hills, NoHo, Hollywood and 20 others are being pulled together by rail transit and freeways to bring moderate density and urban amenities without over-crowding in historic districts. But in LA's case the centers developed first and now the transit and additional density are being added.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> You do understand that if EU will be forced to help DB they will be also forced to help all the other banks right?
> 
> Please, continue to read the Telegraph :lol:


LOL. Still in denial: we don't have any problems that other countries don't have too. Why not emulate Germany or Holland instead of Greece?


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Rome 2024: Foro Italico Cluster*


*Olympic Swimming Pool*​







*Constructed for the Olympic Games in 1960, the Olympic Swimming Pool of Rome will be one of the most important venues of the "Foro Italico Cluster", hosting the swimming and synchronised swimming competitions. Restored for the World Aquatics Championships in 2009 and with a current seating capacity of nearly 15000, this venue will not see important transformations for the 2024 Olympics.

 

Like for the Olympic Swimming Pool, many of the other venues of this Cluster are an inheritance of the 1960's Games and no significant works are needed to make them ready for the Olympics: from Stadio Olimpico (the heart of the Games hosting the Opening and Closing Ceremonies and the athletics competitions) to training venues (Stadio dei Marmi for athletics and the covered pools, obviously, for swimming).*​


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> LOL. Still in denial: we don't have any problems that other countries don't have too. Why not emulate Germany or Holland instead of Greece?


MHmmm, right I thought that Deutsche Bank was a german bank. 
What a fool I am. It's a Greek bank obviously!

:banana:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

As expected, Mrs Raggi is trying to get something from the Italian Government. Although the City of Rome will not finance the Games, she wants to obtain the best deal for her city.



> *"Rome 2024? We'll decide in October" said Raggi*
> 
> Mayor of Rome, Virginia Raggi, speaking about the Olympic bid of Rome said: "We have never been precluded dialogue, there is no prejudice against a so such important sports and cultural event". "October is a good month to drawing conclusions. We are working on other emergences now" she said.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *ANSA reports that Virginia Raggi, Mayor of Rome, said Tuesday she would decide on the city’s bid for the 2024 Olympics in October.*
> 
> Raggi told a local publication “October is a good month for drawing conclusions. We have never precluded dialogue…but for now our position remains unchanged – first we will attend to potholes, waste, transport, then we will evaluate the extraordinary”. She also said she “wouldn’t hesitate” to call a referendum on the issue if Romans asked for one.
> 
> ...


More @ http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/m...ision-on-rome-2024-olympic-bid-until-october/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Awww wrong choice. I Think for safety concerns, Paris must not host the 33rd Olympiad

Budapest? How is Hungarian economy now? 

Same with Rome. Is Italian Economy stable now?

It seems Los Angeles have existing venues which can be renovated for the Olympic Games. If officials are not greedy then they should just renovate existing venues instead of constructing new ones (source of corruption like that of Sochi)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paolo98.To said:


> *Rome 2024: Foro Italico Cluster*
> 
> 
> *Olympic Swimming Pool*​
> ...


Similar to the Olympic pool in Athens

I think the Olympic Games should stop the old corrupt practice of choosing cities which will build more venues rather than renovate existing structures. I smell strong suspicion at the selection of 2022 Winter Games


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

pierolol said:


> If Paris wins the 2024 olympics games , it will be a great opportunity to present to the world the new Paris, the greater Paris !


I think it is the perfect time for Paris, to redeem itself from an unfortunate 2012 loss, and from the terror attacks. It should however assure the judges on the security during the Olympic Games if chosen


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> As expected, Mrs Raggi is trying to get something from the Italian Government. Although the City of Rome will not finance the Games, she wants to obtain the best deal for her city.


This is good politics since it positions the national government as the reason the Olympics couldn't be held in Rome if they fail to provide funding. Plus it gives some time to see what deal the Germans are willing to cut.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> Awww wrong choice. I Think for safety concerns, Paris must not host the 33rd Olympiad
> 
> Budapest? How is Hungarian economy now?
> 
> ...


I agree that these are the key issues at the moment. And I don't think anyone should doubt that Paris, Rome or LA are perfectly capable of building the venues and otherwise organizing a very successful Olympics. None of these cities are Sochi or Athens or Rio.

But right now, Paris (and France generally) has to show what they are planning to do to rebuild their security capabilities. They have started by acknowledging the problem; next is to provide a new system and show that they will give full economic and political support to implementing it.

Likewise, Italy must show that they will take serious action to address the banking crisis and the more local issues Virginia Raggi has noted (crumbling infrastructure in Rome, etc.). These CAN be addressed but NOT by saying that there is no problem.

And don't doubt that LA (and the US) will also be putting in 100 percent effort to make sure that their security and other considerations are being fully addressed.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> Awww wrong choice. I Think for safety concerns, Paris must not host the 33rd Olympiad
> 
> Budapest? How is Hungarian economy now?
> 
> ...


Why do you think France is less safe than the US right now? It seems to me the two nations have been taking it in turns over the past few months when it comes to mass shootings and terror attacks. 

I'd feel safe in both nations to be honest. Your chances of getting caught up in anything are miniscule, but if you're ruling Paris out based on security, you've gotta do the same for LA.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> MHmmm, right I thought that Deutsche Bank was a german bank.
> What a fool I am. It's a Greek bank obviously!
> 
> :banana:


Still the fool: see, see, everybody has bad loans so Italy is just fine. Again, why model your behavior on Greece when adults make the hard decisions and start rebuilding? 

Of course, every country in the world has some bank in trouble from bad loans. But Italy's bad debt rate is much higher than virtually any country in the world, including most of the third world, former Soviet republics, etc.

Really there is no doubt about the problem. The only issue is who will pay for the losses and that will presumably require some painful cuts in spending on services and benefits.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Sadly true, uhu.
> 
> Well, actually you forgot also to mention the super experts in the fields of national security, global economy, whereverology and mycountryfirstintheworldineverythingology.


Sounds like you finally have security on your mind but are still playing the fool to cover your embarrassment. As noted before, Parliamentary committees, the PM, the President, (and basically everyone else) have found that French security is globally flawed. Politicians and voters of every sort are demanding investigations. Several have now started. Should get the reports later this summer; I'm sure you are looking forward to them.

Meanwhile, leading commentators (including Denis Messiglia, head of the French Olympic Committee) say that France needs to demonstrate to the IOC that its security is working. 

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...ty-issue-hanging-heavy-over-paris-olympic-bid

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/1089...urity-test-euro-2016-will-help-2024-paris-bid

Messiglia’s comment: "It's important to prove that our system — to guarantee everybody's security — is the best system…" 
He then cites security successes in other sporting events. He’s not saying French security is good and he’s not saying it’s bad; the reports will do that. But he is saying that it is something critical for the IOC and that he needs to be able to show it with hard facts.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> Sounds like you finally have security on your mind but are still playing the fool to cover your embarrassment. As noted before, Parliamentary committees, the PM, the President, (and basically everyone else) have found that French security is globally flawed. Politicians and voters of every sort are demanding investigations. Several have now started. Should get the reports later this summer; I'm sure you are looking forward to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have a clue uhu?
Actually I was not referring to you. 
Anyhow it's funny how you felt like fitting to my description


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

(Staples Center during a Clippers game)



> *Sources: Steve Ballmer exploring sites for new Clippers arena*
> Clippers owner Steve Ballmer has begun to explore potential sites for a new Clippers arena, multiple NBA sources said.
> 
> The Clippers would neither confirm nor deny they are actively searching for a location, but one NBA source said that an area that piques the franchise's interest is Los Angeles' west side.
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...xploring-sites-new-los-angeles-clippers-arena (the whole article is definitely worth a read)

So this is pretty much in the proposal stage now. It sounds like they're looking at 6 sites in SoCal, but they haven't settled on one, and they don't have approvals to build anything yet. And building anything this large, ESPECIALLY on the westside of LA, can't help but bring resistance from locals.
However, if it goes through, LA will have another state of the art arena to add to its plan for the games! I guess this would host Basketball Prelims, or maybe gymnastics or volleyball, but it's exciting to think about. Especially for the LA 2024 committee, deciding on which high end venues to use is definitely a better problem than figuring out how to build them!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, Committee nominated 17 "ambassadors" to advertise the Italian bid* 








Roma 2024 nominated as "ambassadors" some of the Italian celebrities appreciated in the field of business and art. The VIPs team, selected by the Committee, will publicize the Italian Olympic bid not only in Italy but also around the world through a series of events and meetings. 

"We have the opportunity to leave an important legacy, not only to the city of Rome, but to the entire country" said the ambassadors in a statement. Indeed the Roma 2024 Olympics will start from the Eternal City but also embraces other eleven cities: Bari, Bologna, Cagliari, Florence, Genoa, Milan, Naples, Palermo, Turin, Udine, Verona.






Andrea Agnelli (Fiat), Nerio Alessandri (Technogym), Alberica Antinori, Giorgio Armani (Armani), Guido Barilla (Barilla Group), Alessandro Benetton (Benetton Group), Giovanni Ferrero (Ferrero) and Marco Tronchetti: the entrepreneurs which have the task to promote Rome 2024 have said "The Eternal City has to be ambitious, it boasts an unique history and has written indelible pages in the world of sports. This is an extraordinary opportunity to enhance the tradition, through a transparent and low cost Olympic project, in order to deliver the keys for a future as protagonists to the new generations".

The artists group -composed by Roberto Benigni and Monica Bellucci (actors), Massimo Bottura (chef star), Ennio Morricone (musician and composer), Riccardo Muti (orchestra conductor), Paolo Sorrentino and Giuseppe Tornatore (film directors), Andrea Bocelli (tenor) and Laura Pausini (singer)- underlined the concept of Roma 2024: "The 1960 edition was extraordinary and revolutionary: it has changed the face of the city, but also given the Olympics a new dimension. Similarly, the 2024 bid can realize a dream for Italy. Sport, which thanks Olympics finds its greatest and most significant form of expression, is a powerful tool in the field of social relationships, cultural exchange and urban planning. Roma 2024 was designed to give a new perspective to Italy: something we must pursue without fear. We need optimism, courage and passion".​


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> You don't have a clue uhu?
> Actually I was not referring to you.
> Anyhow it's funny how you felt like fitting to my description


Hard to miss it with your posts, which I won't bother discussing.

In any event, until the French security reports come out in a month or two we at least have Rome to talk about.

http://www.ansa.it/english/news/201...yet_cea94751-9a63-4168-aa74-cc16c8a99712.html

In response to questioning from parliament members, Economy Minister Padoan says that no final decision has been made on cancelling the Rome bid. The decision is still day-to-day.

I agree with Padoan that it is better to keep the Olympic bid alive since it keeps some positive news in the press. I have mentioned above that Hamburg made a mistake by withdrawing so early and losing a lot of free PR in the world press. But the locals felt differently. :lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> (Staples Center during a Clippers game)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really is big news. Ballmer is the former CEO of Microsoft and has committed to building the arena in the booming tech and new media hub around Playa Vista, on LA's west side, near where the new Rams football stadium will be located. The Rams owner has already committed to including electronic and technical capabilities far beyond those in planned or existing stadiums and it will be an unbelievable focus for worldwide audiences.

Ballmer likewise has been talking about immersive experiences and working with the US and Japanese digital environment companies operating in the area. He hasn't referenced the Olympics but it seems to be an obvious tie-in, with the aggregation of leading content providers and distributors in the area.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pesto said:


> The decision is still day-to-day.


If you given more attention to previous posts, you can read an official statement which says that final decision will be taken in October. Meanwhile, the Roma 2024 Committee is continuing to: work on the bid, have meetings with the City Council of Rome.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought people would get tired of taking jabs at the competition but after 10+ pages I guess people still have plenty more negativity they need to get out? If you do, take it somewhere else so that people can get back to discussing the bid proposals of the 4 candidate cities. The 'my city did this, my city did that' crap needs to stop.

The 2 previous posts are are much better. Lets keep things on track. I suspect traffic on this thread will now drop like a stone. :hmm:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> The 'my city did this, my city did that' crap needs to stop.



Well, I agree and I agree even more on talking about the proposals contained in the bids.

Still, it's better a "my city did that" attitude rather than a "your city sucks, your country is failed or insecure, my country does better" attitude I've been reading by months 

Obviously the best would be reading mostly of the beautiful proposals ongoing in the bids...


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

There is currently a great deal of attention on the future of the Rome bid as well as the Italian banking crisis. We have no need to hide anything from anyone.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> If you given more attention to previous posts, you can read an official statement which says that final decision will be taken in October. Meanwhile, the Roma 2024 Committee is continuing to: work on the bid, have meetings with the City Council of Rome.


Please, this is just continued pettiness and just plain rudeness. 

The whole point of this thread is to discuss new developments in the bids. That's all my posts are doing: the Italian Economics Minister updating parliament on what is going on with the decision to drop the bid. What could be more relevant? The frickin' Italian deputies wanted to know about it! Maybe Padoan should have told them to read your posts and wait for October. :lol: 

And, once again for the record: I have no doubt that Paris, Rome or Budapest could host outstanding Olympics and have said so repeatedly. Unfortunately, the response re LA has usually been arrogant and non-responsive: LA has no chance since it is Europe's turn, there is too much violence, racial hatred, Trump, etc.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Both Padoan and Italian Parliament (which sustain the bid) already know that October is the decisive month because it was Raggi, the mayor of Rome, who said so. Although Mrs Raggi have made different statements on the issue, she has not yet read the dossier, or had a meeting with the Prime Minister / Italian National Olympic Committee / Roma 2024 Committee. How can she decide on the issue without know nothing of the proposed bid? 

Meanwhile, on the other side, part of the City Council of Rome is working with CONI and Roma 2024 Committee, advancing the requests of the new city government, doing analysis and so on. If the entire working group is able to convince Raggi, after explaining her the proposed bid, she will put her signature on the candidacy. If she says "YES", Italy will continue its race. If she says "NO", amen. I will not think "Omg! the world is ending!", but I'll be the first on here to wish good things to other candidate cities.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

OXY College - Three L.A.s, Three Olympiads

http://www.oxy.edu/third-los-angeles-project/past-events/three-las-three-olympiads

Given the debt, displacement and militarization of space that have characterized recent Olympics, can Los Angeles – now preparing a bid to host its third Games – prove an exception to the rule?

Examining the past and future of the Games in Los Angeles, panelists participating in the March 30 session of ThirdLA held out some hope that if the 2024 Games comes to Los Angeles, the city might be the recipient of some long-term benefits.

Skepticism is part of the legacy of the Olympics in Los Angeles, which hosted the 1932 and 1984 Games, said sports and urban historian Frank Guridy. Yet in contrast to checkered record of Beijing’s “Bird’s Nest” Stadium built for the 2008 Olympics, L.A.’s 93-year-old Coliseum “has played a critical role in the political and cultural life of the city,” Guridy said. “It’s been a space of inclusion.”\

Renata Simril, president of the LA84 Foundation, saw the 2024 bid as an opportunity “to focus on what’s possible. We actually have the city and country operating with each other, something that doesn’t happen every often.” Bill Hanway, executive vice president of AECOM, the design firm that created master plans for the 2012 and 2016 Games and is now working with Los Angeles, agreed. “We are constantly looking at our process to ensure there is a long-term legacy that can be delivered.”

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

UCLA - Why History Matters: L.A. 2024 and the Lessons of Olympics Past

http://socialsciences.ucla.edu/content/video-why-history-matters-la-2024-and-lessons-olympics-past

*UCLA Department of History Presents*

*WHY HISTORY MATTERS*
_L.A. 2024 and the Lessons of Olympics Past_
Tuesday, November 17, 2015


A panel discussion featuring:

Zev Yaroslavsky
Director of the Los Angeles Initiative, UCLA Luskin School of Public Affairs and Department of History; Former Member of the LA County Board of Supervisors

Barry Sanders
Chairman, Southern California Committee for the Olympic Games

David Phillips
Associate Professor, UCLA Department of History

Peter Chesney
Graduate Student, UCLA Department of History

Caitlin Parker
Graduate Student, UCLA Department of History

Moderated by
Stephen Aron
UCLA Department of History

California NanoSystems Institute (CNSI)
UCLA Campus
About the Event
The UCLA Department of History is proud to present the series "Why History Matters." The series is dedicated to the belief that historical knowledge is an indispensable, and often missing, ingredient in public debate.
Over the course of the year, "Why History Matters" events will bring historians into conversation with prominent public officials and personalities on issues of contemporary relevance.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Two Universities in Los Angeles discussing the LA bid, the Olympic politics and city initiatives couple months back, also past bids and how they changed the City. Members of the panel are LA 2024 employees, historians and city leaders discussing the LA Bid. Good Videos to listen while you work.


----------



## GilbyDM101 (May 23, 2006)

*LA2024 -Coliseum Update*


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*How would new Rams’ stadium fit into Los Angeles 2024?*

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Journal/Issues/2016/03/07/Olympics/LA-2024-Inglewood-stadium.aspx

By Ben Fischer, Staff Writer

_Los Angeles 2024 has what you might call a good problem: More venues than it needs to host the Olympics, and that’s not even counting the world’s most expensive stadium development._

The relocating St. Louis Rams’ planned* $2.66 billion NFL stadium project *slated for Inglewood seems an ideal addition to a possible Olympic portfolio because of its opulence, size, private financing and scheduled completion in 2019. But, as it stands today, the Inglewood stadium wouldn’t fill any obvious holes in the L.A. plan, and shifting some major sports or events there could carry downsides.

“Suffice to say that the most expensive and most technologically advanced stadium ever built will certainly be a key part of our plans going forward, and I would stay tuned for that,” said LA 2024 co-Chair Casey Wasserman last month, though he wouldn’t elaborate.

The leading hope at the moment, sources say, would be to use the Rams’ stadium to host the elaborate opening and closing ceremonies. Its proposed transparent canopy would ensure against weather disruptions, and its state-of-the-art technology would be useful for made-for-TV events such as the two ceremonies. Its planned special event capacity of more than 100,000 and proposed extensive adjacent development helps, too.

But since the Inglewood stadium will not include a running track, that would lead to an unorthodox situation by traditional Olympic standards. This year, Rio will become the first Summer Games since 1912 to hold either ceremony somewhere other than the track and field venue. (LA 2024 is budgeting for the installation of a track at Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, where the ceremonies are currently slated, in addition to a renovation planned by the University of Southern California.) Despite the long tradition, no formal Olympic rule encourages co-locating the ceremonies with the track and field, or athletics, venue. 

“We remain open and flexible to hearing what candidate cities propose for their Olympic plans,” an International Olympic Committee representative said.

But moving the ceremonies to Inglewood would undermine some of LA 2024’s vision for a relatively compact “cluster” of Olympic activity based around downtown Los Angeles and Exposition Park. Current plans call for the ceremonies, much of the Games’ non-athlete lodging, major sponsor activations and three major sports — basketball, track and field, and swimming/diving — to be fewer than 3 miles apart, creating a high-energy, spiritual center of the Games. 

Inglewood is roughly 10 miles from downtown.

Soccer is another possibility for Inglewood. The Rose Bowl is slated to host the final of that competition, but the sites for preliminary contests were not identified in the first tranche of formal bid documents that were submitted to the International Olympic Committee on Feb. 17. However, most host countries distribute those events around the country in hopes of spreading Olympic interest and viewing opportunities.

Medal-round basketball games could be expected to draw crowds large enough for the Inglewood stadium, but preliminaries — especially those not involving the United States — would struggle to come close to filling the seats. Basketball is now slated for the Staples Center. In 1996, the Georgia Dome hosted the basketball final in half of the 71,000-seat stadium.

Another high-profile sport, gymnastics, is probably secure at the Forum, where it can have exclusive run of the facility. Gymnastics is contested every day of the Games, making it difficult to share a venue.









The old Hollywood Park racetrack looms in the background of the Inglewood stadium site.
Photo by: AP IMAGES

In any case, the IOC vote is still more than 18 months away, and insiders say serious discussions about the Inglewood stadium’s role are still to come. The Rams and many other venue owners say they’re committed to working with the bid committee. “We look forward to working with the Los Angeles 2024 bid on a transformative bid for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games,” a Rams spokesman said.

--------------------------

*Games could force LAFC to relocate*

MLS expansion club LAFC fully supports the Los Angeles 2024 Olympic bid even if the Games could force the team to relocate for much of the year, co-owner and President Tom Penn said.

If Los Angeles wins the Olympics, the bid group wants to host swimming and diving in a temporary pool facility at the new LAFC stadium at Exposition Park. Construction would start nine to 10 months before the July start of the Games, preliminary documents say, with test events four months prior.

“We’re not to that point,” Penn said when asked about the timeline. “I can’t answer that, because I have no idea what the technology will be in 2024. But I think given enough time and ingenuity, there might be a way to make it much less disruptive than what you just described.” — Ben Fischer


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

More LA 2024 rendering, including a non-LAFC aquatics center...



















http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/23039-los-angeles-2024/?page=75


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024, Federalberghi supports the Olympic bid*








Main accomodation association of the Italian capital supports the Olympic bid. Federalberghi Roma has signed an important document and joined the institutional partners of Rome 2024. This new alliance with Roma 2024 Committee is an addition to the other agreements already signed with the numerous universities, schools, businesses, sporting and environmental societies of the city.

"This is an important step that reinforces the bid of Roma 2024" said Diana Bianchedi, General Coordinator of the Roma 2024 Committee. "The meeting with the hotel keepers has laid a good basis for the involvement of the entire touristic sector, and this first agreement is the proof" added Bianchedi. "During the meeting we discussed --providing data and precise information related to past editions of the Olympics-- what kind of opportunity will be host an event like this in Rome" said Bianchedi.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 with the athletes of tomorrow*

30 projects. more than 60 schools involved. 50 athletes and +10,000 children.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

oritaorighta said:


> http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/23039-los-angeles-2024/?page=75


So, they would replace USC's baseball stadium with a temporary swimming pool? That's interesting.

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.0241801,-118.2950394,569a,20y,90h,41.53t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> Unfortunately, the response re LA has usually been arrogant and non-responsive: LA has no chance since it is Europe's turn, there is too much violence, racial hatred, Trump, etc.



Self indulgent victimhood was missing from your catalogue.

Just by chance I would like to know when and who wrote here (not trolling obv) that LA has no chances.

About the rest it's all true.
It's a probable Europe's turn and the proof stands in the fact that of the five original candidates four were European. The local Olympic committees don't trash money away if they don't have a chance from the start.
There is too much violence? Well, guess so, even just by looking at statistics on overall number of murders and guns assault respect to the other candidate countries.
Racial hatred?  it is a cyclical issue in U.S. Useless to deny that.
Trump arrival will reduce possibilities of LA? Yeah, I think so.
All of this it's true. And probably no one would write it unless it was not an answer to one of the usual rantings from you (or sailhomes) against other countries.

That means that as of today LA doesn't have a chance? Obviously not and LA committee is continuing its promoting job. Exactly as the other committees.

Anyhow the rest of the non American forumers don't spend their days posting social, political or economical issues regarding US and LA. Even because the whole thread would just be based on that and would be unreadable. It's a courtesy that you don't respect. And it's sad to explain it every time. It's also useless to explain to sailhomes since he came to the point of no return while posting articles affirming the contrary of the message he meant to bring...

So, can we go on talking of Olympics instead of global politics/economy problematics that all the countries share?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

I really wished the Oympics went to new places that never hosted them, Europe, USA, Japan, Australia are done, they hosted too many times already. 


Paris is the prettiest megacity in the world since 1885. It doesn't need an Olympics to shine. 



Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, maybe Jakarta are places that would be perfectly capable of hosting the games today or anytime in the 2020s. Southeast Asia never hosted them. 

Istambul would be a great choice too, what a city! But most of the Middle East would still require significant progress to host (Cairo, Gulf States, Morocco, Tehran)

India & Pakistan/Bangladesh would be a nice choice for the late 2030s, they need a couple of decades of development, they are still very poor. 

South Africa could host, they hosted the 2010 World Cup and they did just fine. The rest of Africa may have to wait until the 2040s probably.

Other cities that could host today or in the 2020s easily would be Buenos Aires and Santiago, Chile.

And China has yet to use Shanghai and Hongkong as host cities, I bet they will in the near future. 


Then after the Games of Mogadishu 2086, the games to return to good old Europe and its minarets :lol:


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Agree...
for me, Olympic Games feels like only created and belonging to Europe, America (white races) and yellow races / East Asia (Japan, China and Korea) ... Other nations / countries are just made as cheerleaders (?)


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

But can't you see that hosting the Olympics is not like hosting time for tea? It is super complicated and very expensive. Rio barely and with many difficulties, which they prevailed, were able to do so. 

World Cups....yes, but Summer Olympics....that's a different animal. I would love to see a Summer Olympics in Istambul, Buenos Aires, Kuala Lumpur, or...what ever.

:lol: For God's sake! if mighty and rich NEW YORK failed miserably to present a viable plan (As did Chicago, San Francisco), what do think Bangkok will present. Not that in the future they can't, but it's not an easy thing.

That's what Paris, Los Angeles and Rome have in common, they've done it before, and they CAN do it again. (I know L.A. can, :|...biased here)


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

pesto said:


> Strategically the most interesting thing is that Hollande went to Rio at all and made a high profile speech defending the French bid, with specific reference to terrorism. You don't bring up terrorism in your country at this kind of event unless you have a very strong reason to do so. It would be much better for a front-runner to just show-up, shake hands and smile, pose for photo ops, accept congratulations, etc.
> 
> And remember that this is not really a feature; it's a PR ploy around an issue. I would NOT recommend to the Italians to immediately start talking about all their wonderful experience with terrorism. Instead, I would focus on cleaning up the banks in a way that shows real interest in fixing their issues long-term. That may be enough for them to emerge as the 2024 leader in Europe.



Well, as soon as I suggest the Italians avoid talking about terrorism, Italian PM Renzi jumps right in:

"If they hate music, we will invest more money in music," he said. "If they hate soccer or other sports, we believe this is our identity. This is the problem of Europe today, searching for a new identity. This is the time sport could be the answer."

I’m going to stand by my position that he should have avoided saying this. But, hey, he’s PM of Italy and I’m not; maybe this plays well among the people likely to vote for him


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Kenni said:


> But can't you see that hosting the Olympics is not like hosting time for tea? It is super complicated and very expensive. Rio barely and with many difficulties, which they prevailed, were able to do so.
> 
> World Cups....yes, but Summer Olympics....that's a different animal. I would love to see a Summer Olympics in Istambul, Buenos Aires, Kuala Lumpur, or...what ever.
> 
> ...



That's about right. I'm glad to see we're back to entitlement vs. qualifications. :lol:

The last two comments take the entitlement model that the Europeans are pushing (“it’s Europe’s turn regardless of the best facilities, financing, etc.”) and take it to the conclusion the Europeans are afraid to reach: that nowhere in Europe or the US should be considered for 100 years while Asia, Africa, Latin America, the Pacific Islands, etc., get their turns.

I argued before that a better model is to allow cities to compete based on quality of facilities, funding, efficiency or such criteria. This model allows every city to publicly present a plan and at least brings some outside pressure to bear on the IOC inner circle to make the right choice.

The entitlement model always favors the lazy, the unskilled and the uncreative. Plus it's an open invitation to place bribery above actual competence in the selection process.

But I do like the point that you don’t have to move the Olympics to Asia and Africa; Asia and Africa are already moving to Europe!


----------



## Samalenyo (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ I agree, if the IOC will continue its path in choosing host cities by entitlement rather than qualifications; expect more controversies and headaches to come to this org, especially in preping up the next host cities. Lol... just look at what happened to rio olympics... Moreover, there will be no innovation by not letting major big cities/alpha cities in the bid or perhaps stiffening the competition in the bid....


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

2024 is Europe's turn, LA is jut wasting its time bidding. They would've been better off waiting for 2028.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> The last two comments take the entitlement model that the Europeans are pushing (“it’s Europe’s turn regardless of the best facilities, financing, etc.”)
> 
> The last two comments take the entitlement model that the Europeans are pushing (“it’s Europe’s turn regardless of the best facilities, financing, etc.”) and take it to the conclusion the Europeans are afraid to reach: that nowhere in Europe or the US should be considered for 100 years while Asia, Africa, Latin America, the Pacific Islands, etc., get their turns.


It's like the 2016 bid process never happened! :lol: Either that or you weren't paying attention.

Americans were the most butthurt when the traditional cycle was broken and Rio landed the Games in 2009, and I say that as someone who supported Chicago's bid (I thought Rio would be too soon after the 2014 World Cup). 

So much of your media had persuaded itself - along with the citizens of Chicago - that it was "America's turn" that there was shock and horror when the US was beaten by Brazil.

Of course, it didn't help that Chicago was the first city ousted, but nevertheless that sense of entitlement you now claim "the Europeans"* are "pushing" was very much present in the US media in the weeks and months leading to the 2016 decision.

In truth, both European nations and the US have to get used to the fact there will be hosts from elsewhere now. The next "upset" is likely to come when we see a strong African bid. Who it will upset will depend on where the unofficial rotation is at, which of course will depend on the 2024 and possibly '28 picks. 

_* I love it when Americans think we're one country who always agree on things! It's cute._


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> Well, as soon as I suggest the Italians avoid talking about terrorism, Italian PM Renzi jumps right in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ah ah, I'm wondering why no Olympic National Committee didn't hire you and your advises. Your posts are so helpful and insightful.

Well, let's face two things: Hollande was not forced to talk about terrorism in France. He decided to do it because of personal popular downturn and he committed a diplomatic and institutional error when he tried to compare the French experience to the other European ones as if the secret agencies of each countries were not working together on the terrorism issue. Not nice way to put the topic in particular since he spoke as president in charge in a public event and this obviously forced Renzi to talk. 
Luckily enough, Renzi didn't talk about the differences in the security approach among European States but he simply underlined the truth.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About that opinion piece on Time.com from July 13 stating that Los Angeles should be the permanent host of the Summer Olympics, How could anyone have an opinion like this if Africa hasn't even held its first Summer Olympics? LOL. How does anyone else feel about this article?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Typical of Americans to be pushing such an entitlement model


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Good Karma said:


> 2024 is Europe's turn, LA is jut wasting its time bidding. They would've been better off waiting for 2028.


What is the notion that "it's Europe's turn" based on, exactly?


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

nothatso said:


> What is the notion that "it's Europe's turn" based on, exactly?



I guess statistics. Every X editions of the games (less and less every passing decade but usually every 3/4) the possibility of a European choice rises.
Hence 4 cities on 5 were offering their candidature. 
Nothing defined obviously.

In 50 years by now probably European turn will happen every 5 or 6 edition.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Karma said:


> 2024 is Europe's turn, LA is jut wasting its time bidding. They would've been better off waiting for 2028.


Wait a minute, I thought 2024 was Asuncion's turn and 2028 was Mogadishu?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Ah ah ah, I'm wondering why no Olympic National Committee didn't hire you and your advises. Your posts are so helpful and insightful.
> 
> Well, let's face two things: Hollande was not forced to talk about terrorism in France. He decided to do it because of personal popular downturn and he committed a diplomatic and institutional error when he tried to compare the French experience to the other European ones as if the secret agencies of each countries were not working together on the terrorism issue. Not nice way to put the topic in particular since he spoke as president in charge in a public event and this obviously forced Renzi to talk.
> Luckily enough, Renzi didn't talk about the differences in the security approach among European States but he simply underlined the truth.


Good to see you are at least edging toward reality by discounting what is said and trying to understand WHY it was said.

No doubt Hollande spoke in Rio in an effort to get away from hostile audiences and try to look like a leader on the world stage. But why not look relaxed and confident about the 2024 bid, but instead beat away on security (unless he knew Renzi would make himself look like a complete fool and thinks this is somehow good for France). In general, I don't see the local events or amusement parks advertising heavily about their experience in security matters and likewise I wouldn't expect Renzi to talk about the Red Brigades and Aldo Moro. You try to focus on fun instead. 

The reason Hollande spoke seems to be that the denial of security issues is a failed strategy and that he MUST talk about it or he and the French image generally will be injured. This would explain the lack of specifics and the focus on a general concept (France's "experience" that others lack). Why Renzi bit on this I have no idea but, again, he knows the Italian voters and power brokers he relies on.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

nothatso said:


> What is the notion that "it's Europe's turn" based on, exactly?


I dont think Europe has gone more than 2 editions without the Olympics and it wont be happening this time. Which is kind of unfair on LA, the IOC should've been straight with the US olympic comittee and just told them not to bother wasting money on bidding.

2024 will be in Europe, everyone knows it.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Europe never goes any longer than 12 years, last Summer games were in London 2012. This could possibly be broken for the first time with LA but I'm confident that the IOC will wanna go back to Europe


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 28, 2006)

IThomas said:


> *The stadium, located in Naples (Campania Region, South Italy), will be redeveloped step by step: the first tranche of work was financed the Italian Credit for Sports and provides for an investment of 25 million euro. The stadium has a capacity of 60,240 seats.
> *​


*

Redeveloped? With 25 million euros?

How about tearing it down and convert it into a parking lot. You can't possibly expect to make something out of the giant toilet known as San Paolo with that money. At least not something you can sell as a stadium to an Olympic audience.*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^

:lol:

I don't know if that figure is enough, but the works include:
* Stadium capacity reduced to 55,000 seats, with the "third tier" closed.
* New comfortable chairs in line with UEFA standards.
* New giant LED video walls to cover external part of the stadium.
* Renovation of offices, conference rooms, locker rooms, gyms, toilets, athletic track.
* Roof. 1st hypothesis) renovation of old roof; 2nd hypothesis) demolition of old roof, construction of a new one.
* New turnstiles. Renovation of the galleries connecting entrances with the bleachers. 
* New electrical/water/fire systems. New acoustic system to reduce noise during music events. Installation of photovoltaic panels.
* New security-monitored parking lot. New urban decor around the stadium.

However, the stadium is expected to host the 2019 Universiade.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Karma said:


> I dont think Europe has gone more than 2 editions without the Olympics and it wont be happening this time. Which is kind of unfair on LA, the IOC should've been straight with the US olympic comittee and just told them not to bother wasting money on bidding.
> 
> 2024 will be in Europe, everyone knows it.


Wow, how does it feel being stuck in the 19th century? :lol:

So you pretty much figure that the 95 percent of the world who don't live in Europe are permanently excluded from being serious playahs in white man games? Well, we sure are grateful for anything you can throw our way.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

pesto said:


> Wow, how does it feel being stuck in the 19th century? :lol:
> 
> So you pretty much figure that the 95 percent of the world who don't live in Europe are permanently excluded from being serious playahs in white man games? Well, we sure are grateful for anything you can throw our way.


White mans games?? What are you on about, the US which is also bidding is also majority White. 

Its not my rule, its pretty obvious really. You laugh as if its not the case which it so blatantly is. You are being pretty naive.

2016 in South America, 2020 in East Asia, 2024 will be the Olympics coming back home to Europe (most probably Paris). LA should bid for 2028.


----------



## C4creeper (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm all in for the Paris Bid but can't a city like Tel Aviv host it for once? Although, I'm sure a candidate from Israel would get a lot of criticism and boycotts would most definitely occur. Or Dubai could do too.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

C4creeper said:


> I'm all in for the Paris Bid but can't a city like Tel Aviv host it for once? Although, I'm sure a candidate from Israel would get a lot of criticism and boycotts would most definitely occur. Or Dubai could do too.


Really? This again?


----------



## C4creeper (Oct 17, 2014)

Kenni said:


> Really? This again?


How am I supposed to know that someone else posted the exact same opinion? I don't have time to go through the 52 pages of this thread.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

...just one click over, previous page _amigo_. So recent, I can still smell _Pesto_. :|


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Good Karma said:


> White mans games?? What are you on about, the US which is also bidding is also majority White.
> 
> Its not my rule, its pretty obvious really. You laugh as if its not the case which it so blatantly is. You are being pretty naive.
> 
> 2016 in South America, 2020 in East Asia, 2024 will be the Olympics coming back home to Europe (most probably Paris). LA should bid for 2028.


Brazil is so white too.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

City of Champions Stadium is the temporary name of a sports and entertainment complex to be built in Inglewood, California, United States, about 3 miles (5 km) from Los Angeles International Airport and adjacent to The Forum. The stadium will serve as the home of the Los Angeles Rams of the National Football League (NFL) when it opens in 2019.



slipperydog said:


> Here's another sharp looking rendering that I haven't seen before.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134567626&postcount=7025


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> *City Council of Rome rejected referendum over Olympic bid*
> 
> The City Council of Rome rejected the idea to make a referendum over the bid of Rome 2024. In particular, the 23 deputies of the Five Star Movement (the political party behind Mayor Virginia Raggi) expressed its vote with the abstention, while 9 deputies from other political parties voted against. Only one deputy from the small party Sinistra Italiana, Stefano Fassina, voted in favour of the referendum. Fassina also is the promoter of "No Olympics in Rome".
> 
> http://www.telecaprisport.it/leggi1.asp?cod=179710


This is a strange decision for a political movement (Five Star Movement) that believe in "direct democracy". In last months, the Five Stars said they were not so in favour of the Olympics. Today, they had the opportunity to confirm this thought. Probably, that thought don't coincide with their own real intentions. Probably, they would like to see the Olympics in Rome, but the problem is that they can not admit it, otherwise they would make a fool of themselves in front of the entire country.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

"Probably, they would like to see the Olympics in Rome, but the problem is that they can not admit it, otherwise they would make a fool of themselves in front of the entire country."

I assume you are saying that to get elected they lied that by saying they opposed the Olympics, knowing that the people they are supposed to represent don't want it; but secretly they support it. Now they can't openly vote to support it because it will become obvious they lied during the campaign and are just the same old political liars; and they can't vote against it, because they all support is more strongly than representing the will of the electorate.

If true, this is among the most cynical indictments of democracy I have ever read. Or maybe just business as usual. :lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember how all the church bells in the entire city got on board and started ringing their bells on the count down for the 84 games. It was incredible how you heard bells ringing everywhere.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

How about....LAS VEGAS?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pesto said:


> "Probably, they would like to see the Olympics in Rome, but the problem is that they can not admit it, otherwise they would make a fool of themselves in front of the entire country."
> 
> I assume you are saying that to get elected they lied that by saying they opposed the Olympics, knowing that the people they are supposed to represent don't want it; but secretly they support it. Now they can't openly vote to support it because it will become obvious they lied during the campaign and are just the same old political liars; and they can't vote against it, because they all support is more strongly than representing the will of the electorate.
> 
> If true, this is among the most cynical indictments of democracy I have ever read. Or maybe just business as usual. :lol:


Of course, you do not live in Italy and you don't know the background. Like any other foreigner, you only read some news on newspapers/websites, but it is not enough to know the reality or understand who are the "characters" of our politics. In addition, Mayor Raggi was elected for other reasons, not because citizens were opposed to the Olympics.

Generally, they claimed on newspapers to be in opposition to the Olympic project... but for while ******* reason, for real? this not because of the Games in itself (like i said before, the would like have olympics in Rome), but because the idea to host the Games was firstly promoted by Renzi and Marino (both from the Democratic Party). The Five Stars cannot say "Yeah guys, Olympics are a good opportunity for the country and for our city" because this would mean say the same words of Renzi, and this represent an "abomination" for them.

Other things you have to know is that they do not take decisions on the issue in itself, but their choices are taken by a series of weird factors. The Five Stars don't consider themselves as a "political party" but like a "movement", and they rejected, since its born, the left-right dichotomy, claiming to be beyond what it considered "useless categories" to describe the western political realities, and refusing to officially position itself on the traditional political spectrum.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> Of course, you do not live in Italy and you don't know the background. Like any other foreigner, you only read some news on newspapers/websites, but it is not enough to know the reality or understand who are the "characters" of our politics. In addition, Mayor Raggi was elected for other reasons, not because citizens were opposed to the Olympics.
> 
> Generally, they claimed on newspapers to be in opposition to the Olympic project... but for while ******* reason, for real? this not because of the Games in itself (like i said before, the would like have olympics in Rome), but because the idea to host the Games was firstly promoted by Renzi and Marino (both from the Democratic Party). The Five Stars cannot say "Yeah guys, Olympics are a good opportunity for the country and for our city" because this would mean say the same words of Renzi, and this represent an "abomination" for them.
> 
> Other things you have to know is that they do not take decisions on the issue in itself, but their choices are taken by a series of weird factors. The Five Stars don't consider themselves as a "political party" but like a "movement", and they rejected, since its born, the left-right dichotomy, claiming to be beyond what it considered "useless categories" to describe the western political realities, and refusing to officially position itself on the traditional political spectrum.


Well, honestly, that doesn't clear it up much; it seems like they wanted to oppose the selection before the vote although they really supported it. 

But I certainly agree that context is everything. As they say, "all politics is local".

And, for sure I would never deny that US politicians can easily move from supporting to opposing any given project depending on who they are talking to or what time of day it is. :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

We have elected officials for a reason, I don't like referendums. But Rome is in a funny position - the opposite to many recent European attempts which have been scuppered by referendums (e.g. Hamburg, Munich, Krakow etc). In Rome, hosting the Games has local support (70% in the polls I've seen) but *not* city-level political support. Really strange how it bucks the recent trend.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, the mayor said that she will listen all citizens. I wonder what is her decision at end, once she will see all the agreements which the Roma 2024 Committee signed with the different associations, universities, schools, businesses of the city of Rome. I thought that a politician should work to improve a city/country, make it better, give it a chance or something new, instead to be like a child which is in continue battle with his "enemy".


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

is 2028 Olympics a "Plan B" if Rome fails to win for the 2024?


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is the full Rio press conference from the LA 2024 bid committee:







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDZTTFxpUOU

It's a little long at ~30 min but it's news! :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

It's an off day for me so I had the time to watch the conference, here are the takeaway points I got from it:

- The general theme of the LA Bid can be distilled to the phrase "The Power to Deliver and the Power to Connect". LA is pushing its Olympic readiness but it needs a better story than "we should host because we can host". It seems like the story they have settled on for the IOC is that the Olympics in LA can focus the attention of the hard to reach 18-34 year old demographic that is not so interested in sports like synchronized swimming or dressage. The LA games can do that by imbuing the Olympics with the youth and vitality of LA, and more so by leveraging the social tech being developed in California (LA is the home of snapchat).

- There was some talk of the LA games being technologically advanced as a selling point. Indeed, I remember Pesto mentioning that he heard this of the IOC in a comment earlier in the thread. My sense is that the tech mentioned is social media, and the ability to engage millennials that are harder to reach via traditional, TV driven broadcasting. Of course, all tech is pretty cool and worth mentioning 

- There was talk of Agenda 2020 and how LA fits the mold. Garrcetti mentioned that there is only 1 major venue that needs to be built, so instead of construction anxiety they can focus on the positives of the games. I have to admit that was a strong selling point to me: every recent Olympics has been driven by infrastructure talk, so it'd be nice to have a games that was just about sport in the lead-up up to it. I'd recommend the other cities use a similar tack!

- Garrcetti, as something of a rising star in the Democratic party, was baited politically a few times re: the election. He did a good job demurring, but he dropped some big news. Regarding a Trump win, he heard SPECIFICALLY from IOC voters that a Trump win would be bad for the US bid. He said that no election would affect LA, and that Trump is more a symptom of closing off to the world that the Olympics can fix, but it's clear that the IOC is no fan of the Trumpster (again not trying to bring politics too much in, just reading the IOC tea leaves as I see them)

- There was a really inspiring note that the bid committee brought up that I think was dropped too quickly. The LA 84 games is one of the only Olympics to have turned a profit, to the tune of 93 million dollars. That has since grown into a 220 plus million dollar trust that is used for youth sports in LA. And two of the Olympians in Rio right now are the products of the LA 84 system... Venus and Serena Williams. 
So arguably the greatest female tennis player of all time, and definitely the greatest sister duo of all time, were made possible by the '84 Olympics. Two girls from the streets of Compton got to win in Wimbledon and Roland Garros because of the Olympic Games that were held in LA in 1984. That's a great story!! I think that the 2024 LA bid committee should try and work with Williams sisters more in their bid.

Anyways the whole thing is worth watching just thought I'd share my bullet points!


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

_Steve Wilson ‏@stevewilsonap

The IOC has `reprimanded' 3 bid cities for the '24 Games _ Los Angeles, Paris & Rome _ for inviting media to their hospitality houses in Rio_


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> is 2028 Olympics a "Plan B" if Rome fails to win for the 2024?


If an European city hosts the 2024 Olympics, it's obvious that Italy will not make a bid for the next Summer Games. Otherwise, if LA gets the Games, Italy may present a bid for the 2028 edition. But it is not sucure that Rome can be the candidate city. In past, other cities (like Venice) have expressed the will to host the games, but at the end Rome was chosen for two reasons: 1) it is the capital, 2) political choices. If Rome fails this time, there could be a change within the Italian National Olympic Committee, with a consequent change of strategy. I think that Milan might be a good alternative to Rome. However, it is early to speak about the issue, we should stay focused on Rome 2024 for the moment.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ Thank you for the link redspork! Again what does Mr. Bach credit the LA Olympics? The readiness of the city AND its ability to reach the youth. Again, it shows the full court press that the LA 2024 bid is putting towards its bid; to position itself as THE bid of the dynamic social media generation


Of course, Bach says something similar to all the candidate cities. But it is humorous to see the Mayor of Paris boasting about putting in water fountains and fitness courses and youth and environmentally friendly facilities in the middle of world-famous historic districts. It’s like she decided being Paris is passé and now she's trying to be Portland. 

The buzz around the money players is that the Olympics needs to move beyond the current elitist-centric band of old men who have run it since the post-Brundage revolution and toward youth, technology and the changes in world wealth. Unclear if this is ready to happen yet, but it will eventually.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 delegation meets Tokyo 2020 Organizing Committee*

Rome 2024 General Coordinator, Diana Bianchedi led the Rome 2024 Bid Committee delegation during a visit to the Japan House located in Rio's Cidade das Artes, where they met with the Tokyo 2024 Organizing Committee. Tokyo 2020 Chief Operating Officer, Yukihiko Nunomura welcomed the delegation, along with Tokyo 2020 Communications & Engagement Deputy Executive Director, Tsuyoshi Yanagidate. Bianchedi stated, "Inspiring opportunity of engagement with a city that has made the winning experience of the candidature process."

The Rome 2024 delegation had an inspiring and unique chance to engage in consultations on numerous issues throughout the candidature process of being awarded hosting rights. Rome 2024 and Tokyo 2020 also exchanged opinions on what challenges there are when hosting the world's greatest sporting event. "It is vital for us to engage with those who have just made the winning experience of the candidature process. It is a way to understand the potential errors in the document, the real difficulties in terms of timing and costs. And at the same time learn the best practice in terms of reconstruction and development. Tokyo and Japan are going through an important path of reconstruction after the tragic natural disasters that have struck the country. The assignment of the Games has undoubtedly made a major contribution to stimulus and opportunity," expressed Bianchedi.

Also, the Rome 2024 Bid Committee will be attending the "Observer Program," being held in Rio by the International Olympic Committee. The series of meetings will focus on the main aspects surrounding the organization of the Olympics and Paralympics.

*Rome 2024 meets Association of National Olympic Committees of Africa*

The Rome 2024 Olympic Bid Committee delegation had the opportunity to meet with the President of the Association of National Olympic Committees of Africa (ANOCA), General Lassana Palenfo. They gathered in the House Africa, the Hospitality house in Barra da Tjiuca, which promotes and represents cultures and sports of the African continent.

The Rome 2024 delegation presented Rome 2024's leading assets and vision, while conveying that they will deliver a message of openness and welcoming as it falls in line with the Olympic values. "We have been honored to attend this meeting with our friend Lassana Palenfo and his team. We are proud to see how strong and solid are the relations that exist between Italy and the African Countries. We share the same values on sports and education, I believe Africa fully deserves having a prominent role for the future of the Olympic movement," expressed President Malago. 

Also, Rome 1960 Ethiopian Olympic champion, Abebe Bikila was remembered during their meeting for his astonishing victory.​


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

pesto said:


> Of course, Bach says something similar to all the candidate cities. But it is humorous to see the Mayor of Paris boasting about putting in water fountains and fitness courses and youth and environmentally friendly facilities in the middle of world-famous historic districts. It’s like she decided being Paris is passé and now she's trying to be Portland.
> 
> The buzz around the money players is that the Olympics needs to move beyond the current elitist-centric band of old men who have run it since the post-Brundage revolution and toward youth, technology and the changes in world wealth. Unclear if this is ready to happen yet, but it will eventually.


Oh yeah definitely, Bach is not going to talk down any of the candidate cities unless there were obvious problems. I was more commenting on the fact that he hit the same bullet points that LA 2024 did in their press conference. So more important than what Bach said, it shows that the LA 2024 bid is doing a good job building relationships with the important IOC people and getting LA's talking points burrowed deep into their thought processes


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

Paris please, the best choice, beyond centenary 1924-2024 :cheers:

Los Angeles again? really? If it were NY, Chicago, Boston, San Francisco, Miami... ok

Budapest it would be cool, but I doubt win


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

I want Budapest to be the host, all of the other three cities have already hosted the Olympics and we really need a fresh, new city as a host. Also, it looks like Hungarians are really keen on making the whole Games sustainable and without white elephants in the future, which is one of the points of Agenda 2020 so I actually think the IOC will award them for that. Also, I really want to get some sleep during the Olympics, Rio is too far away from Croatia so I have to stay awake until, like, 5 AM to watch our athletes. It's really killing me and the same thing will happen with Tokyo in 2020. :lol:


----------



## brettstaats222 (Jan 7, 2015)

I mean I don't know what type of infstucre they have their all ready tho


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Titan Man said:


> I want Budapest to be the host, all of the other three cities have already hosted the Olympics and we really need a fresh, new city as a host. Also, it looks like Hungarians are really keen on making the whole Games sustainable and without white elephants in the future, which is one of the points of Agenda 2020 so I actually think the IOC will award them for that. Also, I really want to get some sleep during the Olympics, Rio is too far away from Croatia so I have to stay awake until, like, 5 AM to watch our athletes. It's really killing me and the same thing will happen with Tokyo in 2020. :lol:


I would actually like to see Budapest win as well since they are such underdogs. 

A bit off the subject, but larger Eastern European cities lately seem to have developed a dynamism and positive attitude that is hard to find in some other parts of the world.


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Also, I think Budapest is not that irrelevant or small to be considered as an underdog. It has a rich and interesting history, it's on of the most beautiful cities in the world and is packed with museums, churches and palaces, just like Paris or Rome. It should totally be considered as equal to those two, at least regarding the Olympics.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd love to see Budapest host as Hungary is one of the most successful Summer Olympic nations of all times, but I don't think 2024 will be their turn.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Titan Man said:


> Also, I think Budapest is not that irrelevant or small to be considered as an underdog. It has a rich and interesting history, it's on of the most beautiful cities in the world and is packed with museums, churches and palaces, just like Paris or Rome. It should totally be considered as equal to those two, at least regarding the Olympics.


Being realistic though, population (not even 2m - who will buy the c10m tickets?) and infrastructure (it currently has fewer than half the IOC's minimum hotel room requirement, for example) means it's not equal to its European rivals.

Budapest is on my list of places to visit. It looks like a beautiful city, but it's a long-shot in this race.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> LAFC Stadium to Break Ground on August 23
> 
> On August 23, Major League Soccer's Los Angeles Football Club (LAFC) will officially break ground on a $250-million stadium in Exposition Park.
> 
> ...


http://urbanize.la/post/lafc-stadium-break-ground-august-23


----------



## szaasz (Feb 24, 2009)

RIO: House of Hungary


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

RobH said:


> Being realistic though, population (not even 2m - who will buy the c10m tickets?) and infrastructure (it currently has fewer than half the IOC's minimum hotel room requirement, for example) means it's not equal to its European rivals.
> 
> Budapest is on my list of places to visit. It looks like a beautiful city, but it's a long-shot in this race.


Well, there's still a long way to 2024, I'm sure the situation with hotel rooms by then will get much, much better as the city is attracting more and more tourists. Also, the venues don't have to be sold out for every game of every sport, and as Hungary has many neighbours, I bet they will help with that, as well.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Possibly do-able, but the IOC has in front of them other bids which would be far less risky and near certain successes. As well as judging Budapest's bid on its own terms, you have to consider what it's up against. So still a very big long-shot for me.


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

I doubt Budapest will win and Rome "possibly"...It's probably going to be Paris or LA, but I feel Paris should have it as they haven't had the Olympics in France since 1924...and USA always seem to have Olympics??


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

From an economic perspective, these events are also VERY EXPENSIVE, it's possible that the stadiums: cycling stadium/swimming stadium, etc may not be used afterwards and become abandoned?...From a political realism perspective: When France economy only has negligible growth...is Olympics really necessary?


----------



## brettstaats222 (Jan 7, 2015)

Last time we had them was 2002 so I guess I am OK with Paris


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Rams Stadium Builder Talking With Locals About Jobs
> 
> Turner Construction and joint venture partner AECOM have been selected to build the brand new 70,000-seat stadium for Los Angeles's new professional football team.
> 
> ...


http://www.bna.com/rams-stadium-builder-n73014445101/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

saiholmes said:


> http://urbanize.la/post/lafc-stadium-break-ground-august-23


Really a gorgeous stadium. The wave of the future for urban stadiums since it will keep a low profile (most of the bowl is below ground level) and is surrounded by lakes, retail and outdoor areas leading to mid rise office and housing.

LAFC stadium is also turning out much nicer than I expected. It's got the look of a much larger stadium, at least on the outside.

One of LA's advantages is the three major stadiums (Inglewood, Coliseum and LAFC) are being built or greatly renovated for professional or major college sports regardless of the Olympics. No public expenditures involved.

Plus they are CERTAIN to be ready on time and in constant use before and after the Olympics.


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Budapest is the most interesting candidate. However, Paris and Rome seems to be the most realistic choices.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

slipperydog said:


> There is a less than zero chance that Ryan Lochte doing dumb stuff while intoxicated at a gas station will determine whether the IOC awards the Olympic Games to Los Angeles in 2024 or not. The notion is preposterous.


And Paris and Rome won't win just because Hollande and Renzi showed up in Rio, but they did anyway. That's called GOOD PRESS.

I'll be straight: I'm 100% sure someone inside LA 2024 is annoyed with Lochte's behaviour. The notion that was not mentioned inside USOC/LA 2024 committee that is preposterous. The Americans are probably much more alert than the other contenders as they've had recent setbacks with Salt Lake City scandal and the surprising Chicago's 4th place.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> And Paris and Rome won't win just because Hollande and Renzi showed up in Rio, but they did anyway. That's called GOOD PRESS.
> 
> I'll be straight: I'm 100% sure someone inside LA 2024 is annoyed with Lochte's behaviour. The notion that was not mentioned inside USOC/LA 2024 committee that is preposterous. The Americans are probably much more alert than the other contenders as they've had recent setbacks with Salt Lake City scandal and the surprising Chicago's 4th place.


Lochte is zero. No use discussing further.

As for Hollande in Rio: The first rule of dealing with bad news is to ignore it and let it die. When that fails have mid-level people address it in a sincere sounding way. If it becomes world headlines and is killing your projects (including fairs, tourism, the Olympic bid), then the top guy has to talk and explain what they are doing to fix the problems. 

But this is damage control, not PR. In general, you never mention your project and anything negative in the same speech ("so this summer come to Disneyland where we have issued new, better weapons to our security guards"). Unless you're dying and have no other choice.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What's funny about it?
> 
> USOC completely changed its attitude towards Lochte and they must have a reason for it. LA 2024 might be one. They all spent lots of money in Rio to advertise their bids, and they don't want anything damaging their PR work.


The City of Los Angeles is bidding for the Olympics, yes, through the USOC but why would Lochte's _jerkish_ attitude change hamper LA's plans?

So, Lochte could destroy LA's bid?
But serious terrorist attacks and security flaws in France wont?


----------



## Targaryen (Jul 4, 2016)

Growing anti-American sentiment inside IOC is what is going to bring the games to Paris.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Targaryen said:


> Growing anti-American sentiment inside IOC is what is going to bring the games to Paris.


No, what will bring the Games to Paris - if they win - will be their excellent plan and hosting experience combined with support from all levels of government.

We'll see....it has to be remembered the IOC is 100 people all from different nations all with different agendas. Many will have positive views of America, some less so. And the same can probably be said of all the bidding nations.

That said, _*if*_ the IOC begins to hold America's role in uncovering doping against them, then LA is better off without the Games. But that's an "if".


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Banc of California snags naming rights for L.A. Football Club soccer stadium
> 
> When the Los Angeles Football Club takes the field in its new Exposition Park stadium in 2018, its home pitch will bear the name of an Irvine bank some Angelenos might not have heard of.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-boc-naming-rights-20160822-snap-story.html
https://www.instagram.com/lafc/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Of course, during the Games it wouldn't be called that


----------



## Targaryen (Jul 4, 2016)

RobH said:


> No, what will bring the Games to Paris - if they win - will be their excellent plan and hosting experience combined with support from all levels of government.
> 
> We'll see....it has to be remembered the IOC is 100 people all from different nations all with different agendas. Many will have positive views of America, some less so. And the same can probably be said of all the bidding nations.
> 
> That said, _*if*_ the IOC begins to hold America's role in uncovering doping against them, then LA is better off without the Games. But that's an "if".


I also believe Paris is capable of winning on its own, what I meant is that situation inside the IOC increase the chances of Paris in a race against LA.
I just hope Paris makes it that's all.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

LAs proposed IBC International Broadcast Center. 

Already being built........At Universal Studios. 

http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/un...d-soundstage-theme-park-expansion-1201795566/





















> "Two additional stages will be built at the complex if Los Angeles is awarded the Summer Olympics in 2024. If so, the lot would be the site of the international broadcast center, according to the bid proposal from LA 2024."


^^ The only mention of LA 2024 bid. in the article......The rest is about LAs film production and tax credits......

Also has a SUBWAY station..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_City/Studio_City_station

Universal City Station.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

aquamaroon said:


> Hey fellas, so LA 2024 put up a pretty cool video of their display at the Team USA house in Rio. I wish I could show it here but I couldn't figure out how so here is the twitter link:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LA2024/status/767457823080914945?lang=en


:cheers: Cool!!!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> No, what will bring the Games to Paris - if they win - will be their excellent plan and hosting experience combined with support from all levels of government.
> 
> We'll see....it has to be remembered the IOC is 100 people all from different nations all with different agendas. Many will have positive views of America, some less so. And the same can probably be said of all the bidding nations.
> 
> That said, _*if*_ the IOC begins to hold America's role in uncovering doping against them, then LA is better off without the Games. But that's an "if".


Yes, we have two separate the issue of who gets the games from whether they are beneficial. I usually say that the real winners are the finalists who don't host the games since they get world-wide press full of glossies and grandiose ideas without having to actually bust the bank hosting the games. Hamburg made a huge mistake by not staying in longer; delaying the vote to, say, November, 2016, would have given huge publicity for very low cost.

The biggest loser is the one who wins the games and thereby spends hideous amounts of time and money on acrimonious debates and recriminations, white elephants and public congestion.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

redspork02 said:


> LAs proposed IBC International Broadcast Center.
> 
> Already being built........At Universal Studios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Vegas and California among summer travel study's hottest hits
> 
> Orbitz flipped through its summer travel data for some insights on what’s hot, and what’s hotter, as Labor Day approaches. Among the findings of the online travel agency’s Insider Index:
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-tr-orbitz-20160822-snap-story.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> USC and UCLA athletes score 30 medals at Olympics
> 
> USC and UCLA-affiliated athletes scored a total of 30 medals at the Olympics in Rio, with Trojans bringing home the most at 21, university officials said Monday.
> 
> ...


http://mynewsla.com/sports/2016/08/22/usc-and-ucla-athletes-score-30-medals-at-olympics/


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Universities, in particular public universities (UCLA), should not be in the business of devoting extensive resources to elite sport.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Universities, in particular public universities (UCLA), should not be in the business of devoting extensive resources to elite sport.


not in the United States.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Universities, in particular public universities (UCLA), should not be in the business of devoting extensive resources to elite sport.


A couple of comments.

The source of the word "university" implies a broad range of human activities. In the US, besides teaching this includes research, communications, hospitals, the graphic and performing arts, the sciences, literature, ethnic studies, leadership, athletics, community involvement, child development, etc. 

UCLA some how managed to make it among the top 10 academic universities in the world even with athletic expenditures. It has an enormous breadth of fields of study.

Football is quite profitable and supports the other sports. Very little is actually spent by the university; much of the money for facilities come from donors.

Are the athletes great scholars? Usually not; but then again neither are the painters, sculptors, violinists, business and civic leaders, dancers, film makers, social activists, etc.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Most university athletic departments are self-supporting (even those at public universities) and oftentimes a portion of profits are donated back to the academic schools. Just like any source of revenue for a modern university (tuition, research grants, etc), athletics are one of those sources of revenue.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Since 1923. A thing of beauty! The new LAFC stadium will be bottom left, where the Arena is being demolished.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

redspork02 said:


> LAs proposed IBC International Broadcast Center.
> 
> Already being built........At Universal Studios.
> 
> ...


Great find redspork :cheers:. NBCUniversal would no doubt love to have the games to expand out their footprint in universal city.

Good point about the subway station! The IBC would be 2 rail changes from the media village. (for those interested, you would take the expo/gold line from the Jefferson/USC stop to 7th street metro station, then hope on the red line to universal city.) For reporters who are used to a car centric vision of l.a. that would be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

soup or man said:


> Fun fact: The term second city in regards to Chicago does not mean second largest in population or whatever. 'Second City' comes from the Chicago that was before the great fire of 1871. Which nearly destroyed all of the city.
> 
> Chicago's population exploded soon after the fire and rebuilding process which ultimately led up to it hosting the 1893 World's Fair (one of the most important events in the history of the US) and helped shape the city it is today. Which is why Chicago is called The Second City.





> Chicago, nicknamed The Windy City, losing population, could be overtaken by Houston as 3rd-largest
> 
> Chicago, the only city among the nation's 20 largest to see population loss in 2015, could be overtaken in a decade by Houston as the third-most-populous city if the trend continues, experts said.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ago-losing-population-met-20160518-story.html


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok guys, you can delete Rome from the poll.

The mayor said no!


(only rumors for now, but practically sure)


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Napo said:


> Ok guys, you can delete Rome from the poll.
> 
> The mayor said no!
> 
> ...


In any event, many tears and prayers for those affected by the earthquake. Makes other things seem less important.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

When we get oficial news that Rome has dropped out, we will start a new Thread and Poll. Refresh everything.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> In any event, many tears and prayers for those affected by the earthquake. Makes other things seem less important.



For Japan it happened the contrary.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Napo said:


> Ok guys, you can delete Rome from the poll.
> 
> The mayor said no!
> 
> ...


AH? Say it aint so! 



pesto said:


> In any event, many tears and prayers for those affected by the earthquake. Makes other things seem less important.


sad but true! :hug:

sending you love Italia!

------------------------------

if true......does this unite the Euro votes? if that even exists?


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Horrific earthquake. It makes total sense that they can't commit to an Olympics when they have so much rebuilding to do. Good for them for focusing on what's important, something that rarely happens in today's world.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Really hope for Los Angeles.

Paris and western Europe is currently too dangerous for such event considering the terrorism threat and overall instability. LA will be much more happy and relaxed games.


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

goschio said:


> Really hope for Los Angeles.
> 
> Paris and western Europe is currently too dangerous for such event considering the terrorism threat and overall instability. LA will be much more happy and relaxed games.


What about 9/11? Or all those mass shootings happening in the USA on a monthly basis (over-exaggerating, of course, but it's still a lot more common in the USA than in Europe)?

Not trying to be disrespectful towards the victims or anything like that, but when it comes to instability, LA is not that better than Paris or Rome when it comes to such a large event that may attract all sorts of crazy people.


----------



## Brenn86 (Mar 25, 2016)

And Olympics Games are terrorism's targets, whatever the place...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Titan Man said:


> What about 9/11? Or all those mass shootings happening in the USA on a monthly basis (over-exaggerating, of course, but it's still a lot more common in the USA than in Europe)?
> 
> Not trying to be disrespectful towards the victims or anything like that, but when it comes to instability, LA is not that better than Paris or Rome when it comes to such a large event that may attract all sorts of crazy people.


That's the nub of the security issue. From 911 the US put in the money and effort to put itself in a league apart in terms of security analysis, detection and disruption. Billions for computers and developing unbelievably sophisticated software to mine data. They started ASSUMING that terrorism would be attempts to kill as many people as possible as quickly as possible and that the old paradigm (contain and negotiate) was no longer applicable. (Of course, there have been many other changes as well.)

To avoid further unhelpful discussion, suffice it to say that some countries did not change as much. It will be interesting to see how the French security reviews come out on this.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Brenn86 said:


> And Olympics Games are terrorism's targets, whatever the place...


Not necessarily so. They are high profile but also heavily secured, so it's much easier to go after random targets. 

That's what makes the data mining software so valuable: ideally, it allows you to intercept the specific people during the planning stage rather than letting them determine the time and place.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh No with Rome


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I was just going to post this about the Rome bid before the earthquake struck in Central Italy:

Rome is planning to have its Olympic Village become a university campus after it hosts the 2024 Games. I'm guessing all those buildings would become dormitories for that new university or something? And I also think it's not like Rome needs additional housing units for its other citizens (like families) (This must also apply to any Olympic host city using current or future student housing for their Olympic Village). Previous Olympic host cities who have had their Olympic Villages become student housing include Los Angeles (1984), Calgary, Atlanta, and Salt Lake City.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> That's the nub of the security issue. From 911 the US put in the money and effort to put itself in a league apart in terms of security analysis, detection and disruption. Billions for computers and developing unbelievably sophisticated software to mine data. They started ASSUMING that terrorism would be attempts to kill as many people as possible as quickly as possible and that the old paradigm (contain and negotiate) was no longer applicable. (Of course, there have been many other changes as well.)
> 
> 
> 
> .



All these studies, money invested, personal freedom reduced by the rise of power of secret agency aaaaaand

Orlando massacre. 

Right, U.S. Are safer now.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> Rome is planning to have its Olympic Village become a university campus after it hosts the 2024 Games. I'm guessing all those buildings would become dormitories for that new university or something? .



I confirm.
The Olympic village was intended to become the new dormitory campus for Tor Vergata University.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> Rome is planning to have its Olympic Village become a university campus after it hosts the 2024 Games. I'm guessing all those buildings would become dormitories for that new university or something?


According to Roma 2024 dossier, the Olympic village should be built in Tor Vergata (university area). And yeah, buildings will become dormitories for students. Tor Vergata area also include some sports plants: university students (and not only) will use it once that Olympics are ended.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

goschio said:


> Really hope for Los Angeles.
> 
> Paris and western Europe is currently too dangerous for such event considering the terrorism threat and overall instability. LA will be much more happy and relaxed games.


That statement is just rubbish. Ok, politicians have created this bloody mess themselves, but it is no large overall instability. Something happened in France during the Euro's? 
Comparisation, how many terrorist attacks are there in Europe and how many mass shootings happen in the US yearly? 

And then think about that maybe Trump is going to be the president of the US, how instable you want to have your country... ?

Europe is still one of the best places to live on this planet. It only needs to be protected.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> Not necessarily so. They are high profile but also heavily secured, so it's much easier to go after random targets.


The venues and village are heavily secured (essentially rings of steel). Anyone could step on a random bus or train during the Olympics in a city and set off a bomb or shoot a load of people though. There are literally hundreds of soft targets within an Olympic city during an Olympics. I'm actually amazed that since the rise of Islamic terrorism an Olympic city, during its time in the international spotlight, hasn't been hit.

It was certainly something I was worried about when we hosted because it seemed such an _obvious_ target - the most high profile global event, celebrating humanity, in a world city full of tourists and the word's media.


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

Paris or Rome are the best options in my opinion. I cannot imagine an opening ceremony in Rome, it would be something breathtaking for sure, an Athens 2.0!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

slipperydog said:


> _*After a stressful lead-up to the 2016 Rio Olympics, the IOC may be more inclined to vote for a safer host for the 2024 Games. Enter: Los Angeles.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After Rio comes Tokyo. Safer than any other choice. If LA take it it is just because of the week contestants Budapest and Rome and the fear of terrorists in Paris.

Wouls be much nicer if US presented San Francisco or New York


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

TEBC said:


> After Rio comes Tokyo. Safer than any other choice. If LA take it it is just because of the week contestants Budapest and Rome and the fear of terrorists in Paris.
> 
> Wouls be much nicer if US presented San Francisco or New York


No... I think if LA takes it will be because of its Bid's merits. Also, New York wasn't interested and SF Bid had several issues. The USOC decided to go with LA after the failed Boston bid. LA is the most capable city in the US to pull this off given the circumstances.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

Terrorism shouldn't count against Paris. France managed to pull off an excellent and safe Euro 2016 earlier this summer. That was multiple venues across the country. Securing an Olympics in Paris would be a challenge on a similar scale and I'm sure they could do it. I'd be happy to visit.

There was a major terrorist attack in London the day after winning the bid in 2005. The games was safe.

It would be a shame if Rome pulls out. A games there could be fantastic. It is an iconic city with fantastic architecture and history. No lack of material for the ceremonies either.

LA is a dull safe choice. The one big positive is enthusiasm. It is a real shame that other big US cities are reluctant but this is caused by the funding system. Central Government isn't going to get involved financially and most city and state Governments do not have the cash. Would much rather see San Francisco, Chicago or New York have a go. Nothing aganist LA - I like Santa Monica, Venice, etc - but it would be good to see a different type of American city. One with a longer history and less car-centric.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Terrorism shouldn't count against Paris. France managed to pull off an excellent and safe Euro 2016 earlier this summer. That was multiple venues across the country. Securing an Olympics in Paris would be a challenge on a similar scale and I'm sure they could do it. I'd be happy to visit.
> 
> There was a major terrorist attack in London the day after winning the bid in 2005. The games was safe.
> 
> ...


How is LA a dull safe choice?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

SirAce said:


> All these studies, money invested, personal freedom reduced by the rise of power of secret agency aaaaaand
> 
> Orlando massacre.
> 
> Right, U.S. Are safer now.


Statistics are taken differently in each country. 




OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Would much rather see San Francisco, Chicago or New York have a go. Nothing aganist LA - I like Santa Monica, Venice, etc - but it would be good to see a different type of American city. One with a longer history and less car-centric.


Stop trying to make "fetch" happen! 

Its over, let it go. San Fran citizens, NYC, Chicago ....... they don't want the games!


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

With all this talk of Chicago, SF and NY I thought I'd paraphrase a comment I made in the 2028 Olympics Thread:

Most bids from US cities have a big problem with their bid, and it's not just the possibility of lukewarm or even negative public support. There is a big infrastructure reason that holds most US cities back: the lack of justification for a large Athletics stadium. To host an Olympics a city needs to have a +60,000 seat Track and Field stadium. It's hard for something like that to not end up as a white elephant, and pretty much every US city would have to build one from scratch. There is always talk that you can build a "temporary" stadium but that idea is almost always chucked by the wayside for being impractical. 
For example for 2012 New York's plan was to build the Olympic Stadium and then convert it into the new home of the New York Jets. However the Jets are now firmly ensconced at MetLife Stadium and there's no obvious client for a new large venue. I guess it could be downsized for NYC FC, but that brings up the issues with temporary stadiums. And any flashy new Olympics Stadium in NY will probably cost 2 billion plus dollars. Can you really imagine New Yorkers forking over that kind of money for a two week event that a lot of them already think they're superior to? The same goes with San Fran. The only acceptable reason to build a new athletics stadium is to convert it into a new home for the Raiders, but the Raiders have a foot out the door to Las Vegas already. Chicago COULD make sense if the stadium was repurposed for the Bears, but after their defeat for 2016 I don't see them bidding anytime soon. And any other major city in the US has no sensible reason to build a 60,000 plus seat stadium for track and field.
And that's maybe LA's strongest asset as an American Olympic City. LA is the only major American City that has a 60,000 plus seat stadium for Track and Field (the LA Coliseum), and not having to build a brand new T&F stadium is one big reason why LA is bidding in the first place, and other cities are not as keen to bid.

(One exception, it would make sense in a way for Washington to build a new stadium, even if not a home for their football team, and make it say the national track and field stadium. That's a big reason why I see Washington as the most credible American City to bid for the Olympics if LA doesn't get it.)


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> How is LA a dull safe choice?


Perhaps not a dull choice, but it would have been nice other amercian city (yeah, Chicago, SFO, NYC) to bad no one else is intrested hno: I mean, the US has plenty of cites capable to host, but it wont happen.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

how should they choose the next host now?

Safety? (priority??)
Financial capability?
Interest on sports of the citizens of the country?
existing venues?
legacy?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> With all this talk of Chicago, SF and NY I thought I'd paraphrase a comment I made in the 2028 Olympics Thread:
> 
> Most bids from US cities have a big problem with their bid, and it's not just the possibility of lukewarm or even negative public support. There is a big infrastructure reason that holds most US cities back: the lack of justification for a large Athletics stadium. To host an Olympics a city needs to have a +60,000 seat Track and Field stadium. It's hard for something like that to not end up as a white elephant, and pretty much every US city would have to build one from scratch. There is always talk that you can build a "temporary" stadium but that idea is almost always chucked by the wayside for being impractical.
> For example for 2012 New York's plan was to build the Olympic Stadium and then convert it into the new home of the New York Jets. However the Jets are now firmly ensconced at MetLife Stadium and there's no obvious client for a new large venue. I guess it could be downsized for NYC FC, but that brings up the issues with temporary stadiums. And any flashy new Olympics Stadium in NY will probably cost 2 billion plus dollars. Can you really imagine New Yorkers forking over that kind of money for a two week event that a lot of them already think they're superior to? The same goes with San Fran. The only acceptable reason to build a new athletics stadium is to convert it into a new home for the Raiders, but the Raiders have a foot out the door to Las Vegas already. Chicago COULD make sense if the stadium was repurposed for the Bears, but after their defeat for 2016 I don't see them bidding anytime soon. And any other major city in the US has no sensible reason to build a 60,000 plus seat stadium for track and field.
> ...


great point for LA... I predict it would be LA vs Paris for 2024


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

JorgeGt said:


> Perhaps not a dull choice, but it would have been nice other amercian city (yeah, Chicago, SFO, NYC) to bad no one else is intrested hno: I mean, the US has plenty of cites capable to host, but it wont happen.


As some have already noted, those cities WERE interested. And they failed miserably in pulling together funding, public support, adequate venues, etc.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum*
"The Grand Old Land"

This was before its expansion. Tunnels and stairways around the mound bowl. 










This is a very early pic, showing the beautiful structures and plazas it had as a grand entrance to the Peristyle, and the perfect oval road surrounding the complex.










Here it is with the expansion, risen a few mor levels and the outer skin built to elevate it for those leves. The venue was built as a true track venue, as for any sport pitch. Notice the double track.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

https://adaptingtoclimatechaos.word...ties-too-hot-to-host-summer-olympics-by-2085/

We've talked about cities who should bid for the Olympics in the near future, but here are some comments about what cities will be eligible for the Olympics a bit further out.

Of course, it’s hard to look 100 years out with much confidence when Trump could win and thinking up names for the exits of multiple countries from the EU is a leading sport on two continents. :lol:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

For those who said that Italy is not a so safe place...



> *Extraordinary summer for tourism in Italy: visits +9.5%, turnover +17.2%*
> 
> *It’s been an extraordinary summer season for Italy. The international political “climate” has clearly contributed to this, as Islamic terrorism, lone wolves, and failed coups that turned into counter-revolutions kept tourist away from other destinations abroad. For Italy’s tourism industry, the first tally of the summer season shows a 9.5% overall increase in visits and an astonishing 17.2% growth in turnover in comparison to last year.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Rome’s 2024 Olympic Bid Could End As Early As Monday: Reports*

http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/romes-2024-olympic-bid-could-end-as-early-as-monday-reports/


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IThomas said:


> For those who said that Italy is not a so safe place...


We're not saying it's not a safe place, it's just that is it worthwhile for Italy (and Rome) to spend billions on this mega event at the moment?

A Rome bid should always be a poor man's games. You propose everything you've got, with minimal proposals of new venues. Add temporary ones for the specific sports and the athletes' village and media center.

Have taxpayer money to an absolute minimum, only paying for infrastructure. Everything else is to be paid using funds generated from the games.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lord David said:


> We're not saying it's not a safe place, it's just that is it worthwhile for Italy (and Rome) to spend billions on this mega event at the moment?


What's the problem? Do you really think that Italy and Rome already don't spend billions euro in other things or events? Think about the Jubilee, for example. Are the Italians who pay for it, not the Pope. 



Lord David said:


> A Rome bid should always be a poor man's games. You propose everything you've got, with minimal proposals of new venues. Add temporary ones for the specific sports and the athletes' village and media center.


We just follow the new IOC agenda. We proposed to redevelop sports venues of Rome 1960. Build a new athletes village, new media center and new sports venues designed by Calatrava. Plus we aimed to include historic centre (UNESCO World Heritage) in the Games. While for the legacy of the Olympics are expected works to improve different areas of Rome. Definite Rome 2024 "poor games" is just lauhghtable.



Lord David said:


> Have taxpayer money to an absolute minimum, only paying for infrastructure. Everything else is to be paid using funds generated from the games.


Roma 2024 should be financed by the Italian government (so not by the citizens of Rome) and by private funds.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IThomas said:


> What's the problem? Do you really think that Italy and Rome already don't spend billions euro in other things or events? Think about the Jubilee, for example. Are the Italians who pay for it, not the Pope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you comparing a religious event to a mega sporting event like the Olympics? Of course the devout people are willing to finance something Pope related more so than something sports related.

It should be the poor man's games. You propose the 1960 venues, village, media center and temporary venues, that's all. No need to start mega projects like a new arena. Although it would be nice, it's not good use of funds now is it?

It would be financed by the Italian government only if they approve so. Look at the 2020 bid, that wasn't supported by the Italian government. The citizens of Rome, if they still got the go ahead, had to do it alone, without country wide taxpayer support.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lord David said:


> Are you comparing a religious event to a mega sporting event like the Olympics? Of course the devout people are willing to finance something Pope related more so than something sports related.


No, I cited the Jubilee because the organization has huge costs. But it was just an example.



Lord David said:


> It should be the poor man's games. You propose the 1960 venues, village, media center and temporary venues, that's all. No need to start mega projects like a new arena. Although it would be nice, it's not good use of funds now is it?


The new sports venues of Calatrava will be just part of Tor Vergata university once Games are ended. The media center will become the new headquarters of RAI television. The athlets village is expected to become new dormitories of university students (but they also could use it for social housing). While about Stadio della Roma and surrounds: it is a 1.6 billion euro private project. 



Lord David said:


> It would be financed by the Italian government only if they approve so. Look at the 2020 bid, that wasn't supported by the Italian government. The citizens of Rome, if they still got the go ahead, had to do it alone, without country wide taxpayer support.


The Roma 2020 bid was canceled by the technocrat government of Mario Monti. The Roma 2024 bid already received the sustain of the Italian Parliament.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IThomas said:


> No, I cited the Jubilee because the
> The Roma 2020 bid was canceled by the technocrat government of Mario Monti. The Roma 2024 bid already received the sustain of the Italian Parliament.


Which might be axed by Monday if they choose not to go ahead.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lord David said:


> Which might be axed by Monday if they choose not to go ahead.


If Rome withdraws the bid is just because of the Mayor of Rome: she is from an anti-establishment party. The Italian Parliament already voted in favour of the Games some months ago.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

narkelion said:


> I had to drive there, 'cause I had to give the car back to AVIS in Airport Blvd. I used the TomTom app.
> 
> Every street and road was completely blocked.


La Cienega to La Tijera. Never take the freeways. Or Lincoln Blvd. Lol Tom Tom? Use Waze.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

soup or man said:


> La Cienega to La Tijera. Never take the freeways. Or Lincoln Blvd. Lol Tom Tom? Use Waze.


That's exactly what I did and what the TomTom said to me. No freeways.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

soup or man said:


> The Los Angeles metro area is the third largest economy in the world after Tokyo and New York. If California were a country, it would have the 6th largest economy in the world.


As a matter of fact, the 5th largest economy in the world. After Brexit, the British pound devalued.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

narkelion said:


> That's exactly what I did and what the TomTom said to me. No freeways.


Huh. Imagine the notion of traffic though at 7:30 am in the nation's second largest city however. I live in Chicago and it takes just as long to get from downtown to O'Hare. Traffic is a problem all major cities have. Not just LA.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a problem Rome doesn't have. 

Not in this magnitude, at least.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

narkelion said:


> That's a problem Rome doesn't have.
> 
> Not in this magnitude, at least.


Number one, LA has rush hour which is usually from 5:00 am to 10:00 am and from 4:00 pm to 7:00 pm. Give or take whatever event is going on. Los Angeles does not grid lock to the point where nothing moves. Trust me. I've been in the express lanes on the Kennedy here in Chicago. If there's a car accident, you don't move at all. And I mean at all. 

Regardless, LA has traffic. So does Rome. And Paris and Budapest. However, all of these cities are capable and functioning with or without traffic and can all hold the Olympics. So traffic is a non issue. Lol.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

IOC requires 30 minutes max travel time between all the clusters and olympic village. 

Does LA provides that?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Olympic lanes


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

narkelion said:


> IOC requires 30 minutes max travel time between all the clusters and olympic village.
> 
> Does LA provides that?


LA will have 2 Olympic Villages. One at USC and one at UCLA. Come 2024, you can take the train from USC to LAX via the Expo Line/Crenshaw Line (which is under construction and will open in 2019 (near abouts).










UCLA, while not connected to rail, is over the hill from Bob Hope Airport, and about a 30 minute schlep to LAX via the 405. LA will most likely use the carpool lanes as 'Olympic Lanes' for busess and other Olympic vehicular travel.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Dear Paolo98to, here is one of them. Like mushrooms after rain 



saiholmes said:


> As a matter of fact, the 5th largest economy in the world. After Brexit, the British pound devalued.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

soup or man said:


> The Los Angeles metro area is the third largest economy in the world after Tokyo and New York. If California were a country, it would have the 6th largest economy in the world.


E dai sette colli si elevó un coro di sti gran cazzi.


ps: google translate would be useless in this case, don't waste your time.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Napo said:


> E dai sette colli si elevó un coro di sti gran cazzi.
> 
> 
> ps: google translate would be useless in this case, don't waste your time.


Well then you made a fool of yourself typing something that would be useless to read.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

narkelion said:


> Yes.
> 
> And probably the busiest.
> 
> ...


B/s. I have spent 15 minutes in Rome traffic without moving. Eventually the cabbie got the car to the right lane by getting out and arguing with other drivers to pull up or back to make room for him. He then drove on the sidewalk through pedestrians for a block. When we got to an open area he did about 100 mph weaving through traffic.

In other cases, I've had the cabbie try to get construction people to move just a bit so he can drive past them and they just flip him off. We had to wind around a hill through back alleys to get back to the highway.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Napo said:


> Sorry but...this is one of the biggest pile of bullshit ever.
> 
> *Consumption, industrial production, banks...what the hell to do with the Olympics?!*
> You made a soup of things that have nothing to do with the Olympics just to discredit the Italian candidacy :nuts:
> ...


I think that an Italian would make this comment explains a lot about why Italy is in economic trouble. :lol: This has been the basis of Raggi's opposition to the bid: that Rome is decrepit, has infrastructure issues and can't care for the health and athletic needs of its children with its current budget.

In any event, you obviously don't believe that production is irrelevant because you immediately cite Italy's status as a world economy as an argument for Rome.

So in your view, we now have Italy's economic prowess and great traffic as the leading arguments for them? 

I would have stuck to putting together a serious national budget, showing a commitment to debt reduction, retraining and business stimulation; and then shown that the Italians are dedicated to executing the plan. Then the money for the Olympics takes care of itself.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

http://hungarianspectrum.org/2016/0...ic-games-in-budapest-viktor-orbans-obsession/

An article about the politics of the Olympics in Budapest. Seems consistent with the analysis in other cities: a small group of politicos push the games to make some contractors and other vendors with connections very wealthy. The taxpayers end up holding the bag.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

'Let's get the Olympics back to California': Lawmakers OK $250-million spending guarantee for 2024 Summer Games 

http://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/


Aug. 31, 2016 
Patrick McGreevy


State lawmakers on Wednesday sent the governor a bill that would allow him to provide up to $250 million in financial guarantees in case the city of Los Angeles goes over budget in its proposal to host the 2024 Summer Olympic Games and Paralympic Games.

Senate President Pro Tem Kevin De Leon (D-Los Angeles) said the authorization is needed to allow the city of Los Angeles to compete to host the Games, which he said are not expected to show a deficit.

“Let's get the Olympics back to California,” De Leon told his Senate colleagues before they voted to approve the bill. The guarantee is required by the U.S. Olympic Committee and the International Olympic Committee as a prerequisite before any city can be considered for hosting an Olympic Games.

“Hosting the Games in California is expected to generate billions of dollars for the state’s economy,” stated De Leon’s bill giving authorization to the governor. “The city of Los Angeles expects there will be net revenue exceeding expenses that can be devoted to legacy programs for youth and citizens of California.”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los Angeles 2024 "committed" to working with city's workforce to deliver safe and low-risk Olympic Games

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...ce-to-deliver-safe-and-low-risk-olympic-games

By Michael Pavitt
6 September 2016











Los Angeles 2024 have reaffirmed their commitment to "working closely with the city’s workforce" to stage a safe, well-run and low-risk Olympic Games, following the Labor Day celebrations across the United States.

The Labor Day holiday, which takes place on the first Monday in September each year, is aimed at celebrating the social and economic achievements of American workers.

Los Angeles 2024 have claimed their trade union credentials are clear, due to Unite-Here vice-president Maria Elena Durazo serving as vice-chair of the bid.

As well as Durazo, who previously led the Los Angeles County Federation of Labor (AFL-CIO) from 2006 until 2014, fellow board members include labour leaders Rusty Hicks and Laphonza Butler.

Hicks is currently the secretary treasurer of the AFL-CIO, while Butler is the President of SEIU Local 2015, who aim to get families to unite to raise wages and "achieve justice".

Los Angeles 2024 claim the trio represent millions of American workers across the country, including much of the workforce who would help to deliver the Olympic Games in 2024.











"We celebrate American workers for their hard work, resilience and remarkable achievements to our communities and country,” said Casey Wasserman, Los Angeles 2024 chairman.

"Los Angeles 2024 is proud to stand with workers as we look forward together to delivering an unforgettable global celebration of sport that benefits all Angelenos and the Olympic Movement should our city be awarded the great honour of being named host city for the 2024 Games.

"We are prepared to show the world how the new LA can deliver an innovative, sustainable and low-risk New Games for a new era."

Los Angeles 2024 state that workers would be key in delivering public services should they be awarded the Olympics and Paralympics, as well as at venues and in the transport, hospitality and construction industries.

Budapest, Paris and Rome are also bidding to host the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The International Olympic Committee is due to elect its chosen host city at its Session in Lima in September 2017.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los Angeles 2024 hails $5.5 billion modernisation of city's airport
By Daniel Etchells
08/31/2016


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...ils-55-billion-modernisation-of-citys-airport


Los Angeles 2024 leaders have today hailed the approval of an agreement that paves the way for a* $5.5 billion *(£4.2 billion/€4.9 billion) modernisation plan at the Los Angeles International Airport (LAX).

In addition to allowing LAX to add new gates and increase passenger traffic by several million people a year, the modernisation plan approved by Los Angeles City Council *includes a rail link that connects terminals *with a new rental car facility and the region's growing mass transit system.

The proposed plan, known as the Landside Access Modernisation Programme, includes five major elements, such as a train, or Automated People Mover, that would connect three on-airport stations to the Metro Rail and transit services.

The other elements are the new rental car facility, two facilities for additional parking and road improvements.

"On behalf of LA 2024, we would like to applaud Mayor [Eric] Garcetti and the City Council for working to modernise LAX, so that it offers a better experience for travellers from all over the world," said LA 2024 chairman Casey Wasserman.

*"LAX is already the world's leading origin and destination airport, and the nation's second busiest*, and we welcome these improvements that will offer the best first impression to all visitors.

The approval of the modernisation plan last Wednesday (August 24) came on the back of airport officials settling a decade-long dispute with a neighbouring community group.

Local residents have been against the project as it called for moving a runway to the north, which they claimed would disturb adjacent neighbourhoods.

LAX will not move the runway under the new agreement, which will see fresh safety features added to it.

"It’s not about building for the future," LAX chief executive Deborah Flint said at an event hosted by California-based public radio station KPCC.

"It's about solving problems that are inherently fundamental that we need to get solved."

On Sunday (August 28), unconfirmed reports of gunshots, later described by police as just "loud noises", sparked evacuations at LAX.

People fled the airport amid the reports, with scenes of abandoned luggage on pavements.

Traffic to the terminal was halted and no flights were allowed to land, but operations soon resumed.

Los Angeles Police Department, who are investigating the noises, tweeted that no shots had been fired and there were no injuries.

Budapest, Paris and Rome are also bidding to host the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The International Olympic Committee is due to elect its chosen host city at its Session in Lima in September 2017.


"*LAX’s modernisation plan is another example of how LA 2024 offers a low-risk, sustainable and innovative vision for the Games that fits with the city's ongoing transformation and investment in its future."*


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

^^:lol::cheers:Slow news day. ..............^^


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

pesto said:


> http://hungarianspectrum.org/2016/0...ic-games-in-budapest-viktor-orbans-obsession/
> 
> An article about the politics of the Olympics in Budapest. Seems consistent with the analysis in other cities: a small group of politicos push the games to make some contractors and other vendors with connections very wealthy. The taxpayers end up holding the bag.



If only Hungary is as economic capable as switzerland then i would not doubt it could host the games


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> If only Hungary is as economic capable as switzerland then i would not doubt it could host the games


Yes. Imagine how the Rio Olympics would have been different if they have been in Switzerland. A lot more control over finance and quality.

But a lot less booty.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

narkelion said:


> IOC requires 30 minutes max travel time between all the clusters and olympic village.
> 
> Does LA provides that?


Yes, all the clusters are connected (or will be shortly) via rail. Also, all the major hotel clusters are connected as well (Downtown LA, Hollywood, Pasadena, Santa Monica, West LA, Beverly Hills)


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

hugodiekonig said:


> how does it affect Hungary's bid for Olympics? I find it too irrelevant. Let politics be out in the Olympic Games


It just simply won't happen.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

the cure said:


> I just went through the whole debate, and when i hear americans saying Paris or Europe is unsafe because of terror attacks there's one question coming to mind : how many homicide in a single year in L.A ou Chicago or New York....
> 
> Easy win for Paris every one knows it....
> 
> ...


Crime in the U.S. is gang-on-gang crime in the ghetto. Tourists won't be near these areas. The terrorist attacks in Nice and Paris go particularly where there are crowds, and France hasn't shown the ability to prevent these attacks from being carried out.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Crime in the U.S. is gang-on-gang crime in the ghetto. Tourists won't be near these areas. The terrorist attacks in Nice and Paris go particularly where there are crowds, and France hasn't shown the ability to prevent these attacks from being carried out.


Yes, that hits the main points. Plus some of the French security lapses were of a particularly dangerous type: coordinated attacks across a variety of venues, which is generally thought to be impossible in a city with first world monitoring of communications as part of its security. This really rattled people in the security industry.

But no use going over this again; fortunately for the French bid, the French government is now addressing the problems seriously and will presumably make public its new directions when they are fully developed.


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Crime in the U.S. is gang-on-gang crime in the ghetto. Tourists won't be near these areas. The terrorist attacks in Nice and Paris go particularly where there are crowds, and France hasn't shown the ability to prevent these attacks from being carried out.



LOL so what was 9/11 or orlando, the boston Marathon... Isolated Sniper Shooting cops... AND how did France manage Euro 2016....

How old and bias are you ?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ You should've brought those up in your initial posts rather than mentioning homicide rates in other US cities. That's why Manitopiaaa responded in the way he did. But you're right, the US is hardly immune from terrorists who don't like a particular group of people targeting crowds. If Paris' terror incidents are brought up, bringing up things like Orlando is fair enough.

I personally would feel safe in France or the US. Your chances of being caught up in an incident are still incredibly low in both countries.


----------



## the cure (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree Rob


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

the cure said:


> LOL so what was 9/11 or orlando, the boston Marathon... Isolated Sniper Shooting cops... AND how did France manage Euro 2016....
> 
> How old and bias are you ?


You sound like you are 5 years old. If you don't know what you are talking about, listen instead. 

And maybe talk to the French President, legislature, security chiefs, two parliamentary committees, etc., about "catastrophic" lapses in French security. These are widely quoted in the media worldwide and Hollande has committed to bringing France up to world standards, largely by adopting US (and Chinese and Russian) data mining s/w approaches, communications monitoring, deployment of advanced hardware and centralized logistics and administration.

Or just hang on a few months and you'll see the new French policies start to be announced.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Oct 7, 2009)

Certain danger from crime and terrorism is unavoidable in any major city but it is still marginal and shouldn't be an issue in awarding the games. The only place on Earth that can guarantee 
total security is North Korea... Pyongyang anyone?


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Excavation for new Rams stadium could start in two to three months
> 
> Developers expect to start excavation for the Rams’ $2.6-billion Inglewood stadium in the next two to three months.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-rams-stadium-excavation-20160915-snap-story.html


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"85% of Romans want Olympics" says Codacons consumer group*
Structural project to be presented to Mayor Raggi

After the result of the survey on Olympic bid, made by the study center of Codacons, and which sees 85% of Romans in favour of the Olympic Games in Rome, the national consumer association announces a structural project to make of the Olympics an occasion for citizens and the redevelopment of Rome suburbs.

The project will be shown on September 21, during a press conference organized by Codacons, in which were invited Rome Mayor, President of the Italian National Olympic Committee, Prefect of Rome, Prime Minister, Confindustria and Confcommercio.

"After the requests advanced by Romans, we decided to support the candidacy of the capital, but only under strict conditions. All economic losses related to the Games will have to be borne by the sponsors" says Codacons President, Carlo Rienzi.

"Also we need an 'Olympic Law' that provides for a joint-venture between sports federations and sponsors, and the adoption of a plan in which businesses and the Italian National Olympic Committee are obliged to create more services, green spaces and the improvement of public transports in Rome suburbs. All in 24 months, with simplified procedures and under strict controls, envisaging heavy penalties commensurate to the budgets of the sponsors, in case of delays and non-fulfillment" said Rienzi.

http://www.agi.it/rubriche/la-voce-...news/codacons_su_olimpiadi_roma_2024-1086738/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

saiholmes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-rams-stadium-excavation-20160915-snap-story.html


Beautiful!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *"85% of Romans want Olympics" says Codacons consumer group*
> Structural project to be presented to Mayor Raggi
> 
> After the result of the survey on Olympic bid, made by the study center of Codacons, and which sees 85% of Romans in favour of the Olympic Games in Rome, the national consumer association announces a structural project to make of the Olympics an occasion for citizens and the redevelopment of Rome suburbs.
> ...


That is a strong support from Romans. 85% is very high

Well hoping for their mayor to change her views


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it would be a political suicide for Rome's mayor and her party to withraw the bid.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Titan Man said:


> I think it would be a political suicide for Rome's mayor and her party to withraw the bid.


they should pursue the bid now or they could not represent Italy in the Olympic bid for long since other Italian cities will be more interested in the bidding


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Rome, out?*

*Grillo fa il tagliando a Raggi Olimpiade a Roma, sarà no
*
http://www.corriere.it/politica/16_...no-7fa719d6-7c43-11e6-a2aa-53284309e943.shtml


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Titan Man said:


> I think it would be a political suicide for Rome's mayor and her party to withraw the bid.


It depends. If that 85% in favour are mostly people who think it'd be nice to have the Games but don't see it as a huge priority then the Mayor could cancel to the bid and not receive too much blowback. If on the other hand Romans really want the Games and that 85% are strong proponents of what the Games can do for the city, then you may be right.

In other words, that number by itself doesn't tell us either way.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

hugodiekonig said:


> That is a strong support from Romans. 85% is very high


Yes, even bigger than their 2004 bid support, which was between 73-81%. This is a good thing (For the record, Athens 2004 public bid support was huge, 92%).


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> Yes, even bigger than their 2004 bid support, which was between 73-81%. This is a good thing (For the record, Athens 2004 public bid support was huge, 92%).


I think that could be attributed to the success of Torino 2006 Winter Olympic Games... 

A Roman bid would be great... again I just hope the mayor would change tides


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome 2024 stress importance of Olympic and Paralympic bid in urban development of Italian capital*

A total of 15 new sporting projects will be created within urban areas in Rome if the Italian capital is successful in its attempt at securing the hosting rights for the 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games, it has been announced after the Bid Committee were given the first complete map of all the facilities present in the city.

The map details a total of 2,221 sporting provisions throughout Rome, 1,000 of which are public facilities, including schools. Around 6,300 activity areas were depicted and 9,600 photos documenting the condition each facility is in have also been produced. The mapping process, involving a team of young engineers and architects, took over fourth months and was led by the Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI).

CONI President Giovanni Malagò claimed the bid for the 2024 Olympics and Paralympics, which remains shrouded in controversy and uncertainty due to continued opposition from newly-elected Mayor Virgina Raggi, who has yet to decide whether to proceed or not, is integral to the planned development work in the city. "This census was an important contribution," Malagò, a keen advocate and supporter of the bid, said. "It received financing and support as part of the Rome 2024 project. "The bid is the key - without the bid, we will not be able to carry out the work that has been planned."

Rome 2024 director general Diana Bianchedi reiterated her belief that the Italian capital’s bid was "strong", despite fears that Raggi might choose to wield the axe over their efforts in the near future, at the unveiling of the map. "Because 70 per cent of the facilities we need are already present; these were part of the legacy left by the Rome 1960 Games. Another factor is that the suburbs play a central part in the dossier. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) called for that in Agenda 2020: focus on the needs of the city. This work is evidence that we are doing just that."

Rome 2024 President Luca di Montezemolo also stressed the importance of the bid in prompting a “significant urban improvement” in the Italian capital and surrounding areas and regions. "Should Rome be selected, the IOC will disburse $1.7 billion (£1.3 billion/€1.5 billion) benefiting the city," he said. "These will be crucial for renewing the city. "Rome would be at the centre of the world's attention for two years in a row, thanks to the 2024 Olympics and the Jubilee in 2025."


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

is there any bid book released yet?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

redspork02 said:


> In Italia......how big of a news story is this ^^...I just want to get a sense of the gravitas. one thru Ten. One = Eh? or Ten = "breaking news" on TV.


Ten
The press conference is on major news channels now.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

IThomas said:


> BREAKING
> 
> Mayor Raggi is getting ready to present a document with the request to pull out Rome (the motion will be discussed within the Capitoline Assembly on next week). The risk for mayor Raggi is that the Assembly could vote in favour and save the bid, despite her ideological opposition.
> 
> ...


Woah, I am shocked. I genuinely thought she would not be willing to put it to the Assembly. I mean if they vote in support of the bid against her wishes then she loses all political leverage re: the Olympic bid going forward. She must really be against hosting the games :/. Well regardless thank you very much for keeping us up to date IThomas.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.pasadenastarnews.com/eve...major-fixture-in-los-angeles-2024-olympic-bid

*Pasadena’s Rose Bowl could be a major fixture in Los Angeles’ 2024 Olympic bid*


By Jason Henry, San Gabriel Valley Tribune 
09/20/16, 6:53 PM


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Raggi team is saying that they want to redevelop the existing sports venues in the city, in any case. 
The press is asking them how they think to achieve the goals if not with the investments that will come from Olympics.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

IThomas said:


> Raggi team is saying that they want to redevelop the existing sports venues in the city, in any case.
> The press is asking them how they think to achieve the goals if not with the investments that will come from Olympics.


Stadia ready for 2028?

SO if the assembly votes to keep the Rome bid going.....How will the bid work if the city government does not have its support.....

and the larger question... How bad does this look for the IOC?

Im sorry Rome. I really Like you! this sucks!


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, for what it's worth, #Roma2024 is trending worldwide on Twitter right now, if not necessarily for the best reasons:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Roma2024?src=tren


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a reaction from twitter:



> Follow
> *Francesco Zaffarano* Verified account
> ‏@FraZaffarano
> Tre mesi di #Raggi:
> ...


https://twitter.com/FraZaffarano/status/778598362337669120

(Via Google Translate:
"three months of #Raggi:
No Olympics #Roma2024
No Councilor budget
No Transparency
A Councilor Investigated")


----------



## Eurostallion1 (Jul 7, 2015)

aquamaroon said:


> Woah, I am shocked. I genuinely thought she would not be willing to put it to the Assembly. I mean if they vote in support of the bid against her wishes then she loses all political leverage re: the Olympic bid going forward. She must really be against hosting the games :/. Well regardless thank you very much for keeping us up to date IThomas.


If a city's mayor is against hosting the Olympics then there's no way that city is going to get the Olympics regardless of whether the mayor has the power to enter or withdraw the bid.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

First comments from world press: Raggi asserts the FSM party line and her own consistent opinion to kill off the Rome Olympic bid. She cites massive debt, waste of resources and no benefit to the city. In particular, she derided the idea of Rome becoming a city of concrete when it can’t even afford to pick up its garbage.

The BBC (and others) noted that the Olympics had very little support among Romans and that Raggi is using its lack of popularity as a way of focusing away from other problems in her administration. The FSM itself has stood fully behind her decision in all public statements. 

Similar issues (the unwillingness of the city to absorb billions of over-runs for fraud and waste) has led to other cities dropping out (Boston, Madrid, Hamburg, etc.) over the years.

Both the head of the Olympic Committee and the PM have said that without her approval the bid will not go forward.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Eurostallion1 said:


> If a city's mayor is against hosting the Olympics then there's no way that city is going to get the Olympics regardless of whether the mayor has the power to enter or withdraw the bid.


Yeah I was being a little naive you're right. It's a moot point anyway since it sounds like many in the Assembly are with Raggi. But you're correct: for Rome, it's over.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

NO to Olympic bid of Roma 2024? It's only a sacrifice, like the priest that sacrifices a goat. The choice taken today represents a "revenge" for the Five Star Movement: it is not only a blow for banks or Italian lobbyist groups, but also for international organizations such as the IOC (according to their ideological belief). 

However, they prefer to be in opposition to everything without offer a real alternative. They had the opportunity to present serious proposals to CONI, and say: if you accept our conditions, we sustain the bid. But this not happened. They missed the chance to show Italians, and probably to the world, how things can change for real.

Probably, their words are only beautiful words. It's more easy say NO. Is this the revolution?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol

#raggidimettiti is becoming a trend on Twitter
After having learned the news, people want that Raggi resigns

Other trends are #Olimpiadi, #Roma2024, #Malagò


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*So, its official. The current Rome bid has been rejected by the Mayor. I'll be creating a new poll shortly.*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

She advanced the request. Now it's the Capitoline Assembly that must express the vote.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Yeah I was being a little naive you're right. It's a moot point anyway since it sounds like many in the Assembly are with Raggi. But you're correct: for Rome, it's over.


EDIT


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And then there were three
_(but more realistically, two)_


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

IThomas said:


> She advanced the request. Now it's the Capitoline Assembly that must express the vote.


So, is there a chance the current bid is still alive?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Kenni said:


> So, is there a chance the current bid is still alive?


Personally, I think it is over. Anything can happen during the vote :lol: ... but yes, Rome bid is still alive.

If approved by Capitoline Assembly, Raggi's motion to withdraw the bid would leave only Los Angeles, Paris and Budapest in the running for the 2024 Games.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, lets wait for the Capitoline Assembly vote. 

When is it?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Kenni said:


> Ok, lets wait for the Capitoline Assembly vote.
> 
> When is it?


http://www.latimes.com/sports/olympics/la-sp-olympics-2024-rome-withdraws-20160921-snap-story.html

The mayor was expected to bring a formal motion to withdraw before the city assembly later Wednesday.

The official Twitter feed of Rome’s 2024 candidacy, @Roma2024, tweeted Wednesday: “The City Council will be responsable for what they have announced today, we are going on until the formal decision."

hno:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

aquamaroon said:


> Maybe I am too hard on LA 2024, but I see this:
> 
> Beijing 2008:
> 
> ...


I agree with you %100 regarding the aquatics! Make it work at the BofC Stadium LA 2024!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!










https://www.instagram.com/blackarmy1850/











On a side note, LA 2024 just gave me two ticks to Saturdays UCLA Rose Bowl game. THANK LA 2024. Ive never been !!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

redspork02 said:


> *I agree with you %100 regarding the aquatics! Make it work at the BofC Stadium LA 2024!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!*
> 
> On a side note, LA 2024 just gave me two ticks to Saturdays UCLA Rose Bowl game. THANK LA 2024. Ive never been !!!!!!!


THANK YOU redspork! Hopefully the powers that be push what is most sensible and make a world class aquatic venue for the games!

Just in case it's lost here is the stadium that we are talking about:










And here is its relation to the Coliseum, where athletics will take place:










So "our" great hope ("our" being freelance LA 2024 supporters) is that aquatics will end up in a renovated Banc of California Stadium that is designed for swimming, and will provide an excellent companion to the Athletics at the Coliseum.

*p.s. Enjoy the game at the Rose Bowl! :cheers:*


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm happy to keep banging the drum on this, but I still think the swimming competitions should be held in the new Inglewood stadium. Then Inglewood would be the epicenter for the first week and a half of the Games (between gymnastics and swimming, among the most popular events), before shifting over to the Coliseum for the athletics events in week 2/3.

How epic would that be. Imagine the camera shots. It would be the most spectacular venue by far ever to host swimming events and seems like a bit of a waste to just use it for a few under-23 soccer matches that no one really cares about. The only issue I see from a logistics standpoint would be getting the stadium ready to host swimming prelims so soon after the opening ceremony, but I think that's probably among the more solvable 'problems', if you want to want to call it that.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, now that Rome has fallen, it is more important than ever to finish the task. In this dark hour I present... the *Fellowship of the LA 2024 Games*:














Worry not, we will bring the 2024 Olympics games to its rightful place.

:lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: I got a good chuckle! Hahahaha, I'm not that old, but I see why.

Hey, I'd keep swimming at the Coliseum, and I would refurbish the old Swimming Stadium . There are a myriad of excellent temporary structures that can be built at an expanded Los Angeles Swimming Stadium, METRO is near by. 

Or at least diving and synchronized swimming.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

In 1932, they made temporary right seating.



















Look how much room there is to add more pools, convert one of them, add seating under a temporary state-of-the-art modern structure.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Kenni said:


> :lol: :lol: *I got a good chuckle! Hahahaha, I'm not that old, but I see why.*
> 
> Hey, I'd keep swimming at the Coliseum, and I would refurbish the old Swimming Stadium . There are a myriad of excellent temporary structures that can be built at an expanded Los Angeles Swimming Stadium, METRO is near by.
> 
> Or at least diving and synchronized swimming.


Well you ARE the admin  :lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Baseball is back in the Olympics for 2024...right?


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Revised L.A. Olympic bid adds Riviera and shifts events to Long Beach
> 
> From the moment they launched a campaign to bring the Olympics back to Los Angeles, LA 2024 leaders insisted they had at least one significant advantage.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-sn-la2024-changes-20160922-snap-story.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Great discussions on LA Venues... how about the Parisian venues?


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it true, that Matteo Renzi said "Case closed."?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like it.

On tuesday Rome city council should vote on the matter.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

aquamaroon said:


> Well, now that Rome has fallen, it is more important than ever to finish the task. In this dark hour I present... the *Fellowship of the LA 2024 Games*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 6'6 but I'm Frodo. :nuts:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: Our American friends have already found first Italian supporters: local authorities of Milan's region hope that LA gets the 2024 Olympics.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Well Milan has always had great taste.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Well, now that Rome has fallen, it is more important than ever to finish the task. In this dark hour I present... the *Fellowship of the LA 2024 Games*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured I would be the horse. :lol:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

pesto said:


> I figured I would be the horse. :lol:


if they were showing the other end of the horse, definitely haha


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

pesto said:


> I figured I would be the horse. :lol:


Well, he still dies first, so the horse could've been a better option for you. :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

soup or man said:


> I'm 6'6 but I'm Frodo. :nuts:


But you're the hero! :lol: Haha I'll fix it next time.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

IThomas said:


> :lol: Our American friends have already found first Italian supporters: local authorities of Milan's region hope that LA gets the 2024 Olympics.


Ah interesting! It makes sense to for them to want LA instead of Paris. Italy would be well set up for a 2028 bid, and if not Rome then I think Milan would be a great choice for an Italian 2028 city: Inter and AC Milan both need new stadiums if I'm correct (sorry if I'm not) so there is a market for new stadium infrastructure, and perhaps the political situation is better there. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

That being said though, Roma 2024 is clinging onto the last bit of hope so we'll see...









_Luca Cordero Di Montezemolo leads Rome’s bid for the 2024 Olympics_



> *“There’s Always Hope” Says Rome 2024 Chief On Embattled Olympic Bid*
> 
> Rome 2024 Olympic bid Chief Luca di Montezemolo is holding on to a last thread of hope after Rome’s Mayor Virginia Raggi pulled her support from his bid Wednesday, putting it into peril.
> 
> ...


(_emphasis mine_)

gamesbids.com article


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Rome 2024
I do not know if Capitoline Assembly will reject or not Raggi's motion. We'll see on next days. But personally I think that it is over.

Milan 2028?
Today the mayor said we have to wait until September 2017. If an European city win, there is no chance for 2028 Olympics... this means Milan has to wait until 2032 or 2036. If LA wins, Milan should consider the Olympic project instead. He also added that in meantime we must work to make Milan more great.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Kenni said:


> Baseball is back in the Olympics for 2024...right?


In other international sports news, Dodger Stadium is going to be the venue for the finals of the World Baseball Classic next year! If Dodger Stadium can host the premier event in International baseball (at least, the event that the MLB desperately *wants* to be the premier event) then I think it can do the same at the Olympics :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

hugodiekonig said:


> Great discussions on LA Venues... how about the Parisian venues?


That'd be great! Sadly we seem to have very few Parisian supporters on the thread. As of now it's been LA and Rome, as well as some Budapest posters. I think that much of the Paris 2024 discussion is on the French parts of the Internet, but hopefully an English speaking, Olympics loving Parisian finds their way to our thread


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm a Paris supporter, just not a vocal one


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^ Haha great!  FYI not trying to shame anybody into posting, you Paris supporters post or not post to your heart's content. I'll do my best to keep an eye out for Paris news to add here


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

LEGOLAS = My HERO! Thanks Aquamaroon! hahahaha...

That was funny! Great!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> In other international sports news, Dodger Stadium is going to be the venue for the finals of the World Baseball Classic next year! If Dodger Stadium can host the premier event in International baseball (at least, the event that the MLB desperately *wants* to be the premier event) then I think it can do the same at the Olympics :cheers:


If the finals is Korea vs. Mexico, it should draw a good crowd. :lol:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Go Paris 2024!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> LA 2024 and U.S. Olympic leaders come to terms on marketing agreement
> 
> As part of its bid for the 2024 Summer Games, LA 2024 has agreed to terms with the U.S. Olympic Committee on a marketing arrangement that is required but has often been controversial.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-joint-marketing-20160923-snap-story.html


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Saiholmes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-joint-marketing-20160923-snap-story.html


Wow, this could potentially be a BIG deal. It's already well known that an LA games is the most beneficial for NBCUniversal (i.e. it gives Comcast the best chance to beef up their entertainment/media facilities in SoCal.) If LA2024 is at the same time willing to share revenue with the USOC, and by extension the IOC, then the most important stakeholders are taken care of: the IOC/USOC, and their principal revenue stream Comcast. 
This deal means that everyone that matters is guaranteed to make a ton of money. And by extension all the greedy players can take a cut. So outside of cultural issues, is there any reason now to go with the Parisian bid? I guess in this bid we will see what's more important: money or Eurocentrism.

ETA: Just to mention after reading the article, apparently Chicago and NY haggled over this point until basically the final vote. And that was a big part of their lack of support. But LA agreed to this with a year to spare. Seeing an American city so readily willing to cede a chunk of hundreds of millions of dollars of sponsorship revenue I'm sure will turn some heads at the IOC.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LA 2024 ANNOUNCES ADDITIONAL WORLD-CLASS VENUES FOR ITS FISCALLY RESPONSIBLE AND INNOVATIVE GAMES PLAN
https://la24.org/media/922-new-venues


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I bet Rome won't win for 2024 if some most important sectors are not supporting it


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Kenni said:


> Baseball is back in the Olympics for 2024...right?


It's back for 2020 but at the moment only as a one off. Absolutely no guarantee it'll return in 2024.



> Today’s vote was the culmination of a two-year process that began with the unanimous approval of the IOC’s strategic roadmap in 2014. The recommendation to give Organising Committees the flexibility to propose new sports for their edition of the Games was intended to put even more focus on innovation, flexibility and youth in the development Olympic programme.
> 
> Tokyo 2020, the first Organising Committee able to take advantage of the change, submitted its proposal for the five new sports to the IOC in September 2015.
> 
> The additional sports in Tokyo will not impact the athlete or event quotas of existing Olympic sports or be binding on future host cities.


https://www.olympic.org/news/ioc-approves-five-new-sports-for-olympic-games-tokyo-2020


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> I bet Rome won't win for 2024 if some most important sectors are not supporting it


In reality, the Roma 2024 Committee had signed agreements with different enviromental/sports/cultural organizations, universities and companies. The main problem of Rome was the opposition of the anti-establishment Five Star Movement (a movement born on web and that become Italy's second largest political strength). The withdraw of Rome is not compared to their political befiefs. A few examples are they want that Italy leave eurozone, NATO, etc. Also they are against banks, big corporations/multinationals, agreements like TTIP, great infrastructural projects like high-speed network or undergrounds, and a very long list of stuff. However, if mayor Raggi and her party are coherent, the City of Rome should not finance the 2025 Jubilee. Why Romans -instead of Vatican- have to pay for the organization of a big religious event? This without consider the many privileges that the Vatican already has.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

aquamaroon said:


> Wow, this could potentially be a BIG deal. It's already well known that an LA games is the most beneficial for NBCUniversal (i.e. it gives Comcast the best chance to beef up their entertainment/media facilities in SoCal.) If LA2024 is at the same time willing to share revenue with the USOC, and by extension the IOC, then the most important stakeholders are taken care of: the IOC/USOC, and their principal revenue stream Comcast.
> This deal means that everyone that matters is guaranteed to make a ton of money. And by extension all the greedy players can take a cut. So outside of cultural issues, is there any reason now to go with the Parisian bid? I guess in this bid we will see what's more important: money or Eurocentrism


So LA has signed a deal which is standard for Olympic host cities and it's suddenly a major deal? In the context of recent bidding history it is, but it seems to me it removes a problem for LA2024 that Chicago and New York both faced but it doesn't suddenly push LA ahead because every other bid is already doing this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...-2024-reach-deal-key-marketing-agreement.html


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> Great discussions on LA Venues... how about the Parisian venues?




*Paris 2024
THE STRENGHT OF A DREAM*

*Stade de France-Olympic Stadium*










*Bercy Arena- Basketball*










*Champ de Mars - Beach Volley
*










*Eiffel Tower - Open Water Swimming & Triathlon *










*Les Invalides - Archery*










*Le Grand Palais - Taekwondo and Fencing*










*Roland-Garros - Tennis*










*Le Zénith - Boxing*










*Château de Versailles - Horse Riding*



















*
Marseille - Sailing*










*
Arena 92 - Gymnastic and weight lifting*










*Vaires-sur-Marne - Rowing, kayak and canoe*










*Parc des Princes and Jean Bouin stadiums - Football and Rugby*










*Olympic Village Bords de Seine *










pierolol said:


>


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

HOrse riding in Versailles in my favourite ! Louis the 14th would be proud.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

IThomas said:


> In reality, the Roma 2024 Committee had signed agreements with different enviromental/sports/cultural organizations, universities and companies. The main problem of Rome was the opposition of the anti-establishment Five Star Movement (a movement born on web and that become Italy's second largest political strength). The withdraw of Rome is not compared to their political befiefs. A few examples are they want that Italy leave eurozone, NATO, etc. Also they are against banks, big corporations/multinationals, agreements like TTIP, great infrastructural projects like high-speed network or undergrounds, and a very long list of stuff. However, if mayor Raggi and her party are coherent, the City of Rome should not finance the 2025 Jubilee. Why Romans -instead of Vatican- have to pay for the organization of a big religious event? This without consider the many privileges that the Vatican already has.


o thank you for this... at least I understand more of the situation now in Italy and in Rome in particular


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

pierolol said:


>


merci beaucoup! beautiful venues... great to compete with LA


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

RobH said:


> So LA has signed a deal which is standard for Olympic host cities and it's suddenly a major deal? In the context of recent bidding history it is, but it seems to me it removes a problem for LA2024 that Chicago and New York both faced but it doesn't suddenly push LA ahead because every other bid is already doing this.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...-2024-reach-deal-key-marketing-agreement.html


Fair enough, and sorry "money vs. eurocentrism" wasn't right or fair to say, I take that back. It does however at least put LA in a better position than the Chicago and NY bids, if for no other reason than LA can win now as opposed to losing right out of the gate.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> In reality, the Roma 2024 Committee had signed agreements with different enviromental/sports/cultural organizations, universities and companies. The main problem of Rome was the opposition of the anti-establishment Five Star Movement (a movement born on web and that become Italy's second largest political strength). The withdraw of Rome is not compared to their political befiefs. A few examples are they want that Italy leave eurozone, NATO, etc. Also they are against banks, big corporations/multinationals, agreements like TTIP, great infrastructural projects like high-speed network or undergrounds, and a very long list of stuff. However, if mayor Raggi and her party are coherent, the City of Rome should not finance the 2025 Jubilee. Why Romans -instead of Vatican- have to pay for the organization of a big religious event? This without consider the many privileges that the Vatican already has.


So you want her to bring back the wasteful Olympics or cancel the wasteful 2025 Jubilee? :lol:

In any event, should she be making the decision or is that just the point she is making and you are missing? She says to the extent possible let direct democracy make the decision, not enormous institutions run by the super-wealthy and paid for by taxpayer money. These institutions always end up making decisions for the benefit of the super-wealthy and those who pay them off and no one holds them accountable. As the Oxford study says: the rich just pass the bill on to the taxpayers.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Pierolol: very nice pictures and well appreciated. But I don't think anyone doubts that Paris has wonderful historical architecture and nice views. So does Rome. So does Boston or Hamburg or Madrid.

It would be even better if someone would bring more discussions of where the actual monies to be spent come from, how the locals really feel about the games, what actions the mayor is taking to show the city's support, etc. 

Is there any kind of discussion going on in Paris, or are they just not very interested?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pesto said:


> So you want her to bring back the wasteful Olympics or cancel the wasteful 2025 Jubilee? :lol:


I'm just saying that if she is coherent with her ideologies, she should refuse 2025 Jubilee: unlike Olympics, it is a huge event paid by the only citizens of Rome. Oh, and it regards the Vatican lobby.
However, she can say to Pope: Dear Francis, I have no money for your party! If you want organize it, take money from your pocket! :lol:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> In any event, should she be making the decision or is that just the point she is making and you are missing? She says to the extent possible let direct democracy make the decision, not enormous institutions run by the super-wealthy and paid for by taxpayer money. These institutions always end up making decisions for the benefit of the super-wealthy and those who pay them off and no one holds them accountable. As the Oxford study says: the rich just pass the bill on to the taxpayers.



As usual you are missing something. Not your fault, you are not able to follow everything so you shouldn't try to fake it.

Raggi, as part of normal procedure of 5SM, promised a referendum for the Olympic Games since she (and others in her party) kept repeating they were not against the games but there were others more urgent issues to solve before. 
After she won she started to flee any debate on the referendum or on the games in general.
In early August, Riccardo Magi, member of the Radical Party and "historical friend" of 5SM asked officially to institute a referendum to let the Romans decide.The municipality majority of 5SM turned down the official request betraying de facto their own proposal, their mission and any hope of direct democracy.

The final decision has been taken by a single person, Beppe Grillo, private owner of 5SM brand, who forced the mayor and her assembly to chose for the refusal of the games. Otherwise they would have been expelled and fined for betraying the "values" of the movement.

Now, if you see any trace of direct democracy here, please let us know. 

I see post modern fascism.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

*Italian PM dismisses idea of Rome 2024 Olympics*
https://www.thelocal.it/20160923/italian-pm-dismisses-romes-olympic-chances


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> I'm just saying that if she is coherent with her ideologies, she should refuse 2025 Jubilee: unlike Olympics, it is a huge event paid by the only citizens of Rome. Oh, and it regards the Vatican lobby.
> However, she can say to Pope: Dear Francis, I have no money for your party! If you want organize it, take money from your pocket! :lol:


OK, one more time. She is working at the meta level and you are working in the trenches. She (and FSM) say the methodology is the problem not the substantive decision one way or the other. 

Her point is that the decision should be made at the grass roots level, where non-wealthy individuals can judge the merits of each proposal on their own. Of course decisions already committed to have their own set of issues.

I'm not saying I agree, but that's her argument. This is really a high-tech and ecology-infused implementation of the anarchist movement which has been very powerful in Italy (and around the Mediterranean) for centuries now. The idea that large, centralized institutions necessarily fall under the control of the wealthy and bureaucrats and that they should be eliminated and all power made local is very strong both on the left and right in Italy (and Spain, etc.).


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

SirAce said:


> As usual you are missing something. Not your fault, you are not able to follow everything so you shouldn't try to fake it.
> 
> Raggi, as part of normal procedure of 5SM, promised a referendum for the Olympic Games since she (and others in her party) kept repeating they were not against the games but there were others more urgent issues to solve before.
> After she won she started to flee any debate on the referendum or on the games in general.
> ...


Of course you do. That's what you want to see. :lol:

You have to step back and look at the historical role of anarchism (which is what FSM is, with a tech and ecological infusion). It can be EITHER left or right wing (see Bakunin and the Anarcho-Syndicalists and their Italian counterparts; or see the similar development in Catalonia leading up to the great massacres in Barcelona). The idea of direct democracy and elimination of large institutions is found both in the radical left and the "nationalist" right. Similarly, the adulation of big government is found both on the left and right.

As for day-to-day operations, it is silly to look at every decision and try to make them fit into a pre-arranged set of very broad principles. Maybe FSN is corrupt or incompetent. On the other hand, for sure you are not going to submit arrangements to which you have already legally committed to further review every few days to see if popular attitudes have changed. All you can do is to commit to reach decisions based on the guiding principle that they must reflect the clearly stated voice of the people, not of central government ideologues and their super-wealthy financiers.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> I bet Rome won't win for 2024 if some most important sectors are not supporting it



Italy will get the Rugby World Cup in 2023 instead - easier to host across the country, great money off the event, and relatively risk free.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

If Paris won the Games, would be the olympic village served by 5 lines of metro?

Do you think that could by served by line 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17, like written in the bid books or do you think that is too for Paris also?

I think if this dream were reality that could be an incredible bid, on the trasportistic poin of view, see for example the possibility to go from Saint Denis Pleyel directly to Gare de Lyon and Paris Orly.

Also LA would be very far from this scenery.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

_Amigos Italianos_.....what's the word? If Rome is caput, we will move on with a new poll.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Pierre de Coubertin said:


> If Paris won the Games, would be the olympic village served by 5 lines of metro?
> 
> Do you think that could by served by line 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17, like written in the bid books or do you think that is too for Paris also?
> 
> ...


All of LA's venues are connected to our rail system. There are hubs in Downtown (Served by multiple lines), South Bay (blue line), Inglewood (2 lines), UCLA / West LA (Multiple lines) and Santa Monica (at least 1 line)


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> All of LA's venues are connected to our rail system. There are hubs in Downtown (Served by multiple lines), South Bay (blue line), Inglewood (2 lines), UCLA / West LA (Multiple lines) and Santa Monica (at least 1 line)


Thank you for fighting the good fight LASF! Sadly I feel that the outsider perspective of LA is frozen in 1984, where there was no plan to efficiently shuttle fans from venue to venue.

As you say though, the reality is far different. The fact is that by 2024 (WITH the passage of the all important "LA Traffic Improvement Plan") all the major venues, and I mean ALL, will be connected by either light rail or heavy rail. This includes by the way the Olympic Village at UCLA. So, you can make fun of LA's skimpy public transportation as much as you want, but as far as the Olympics are concerned, every single major venue will be on the rail network from either downtown to the westside. I'd like to see Paris match that :sad2:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

This post doesn't fit the "infrastructure of the Olympics" post and is more about the potential of the City.

That being said, Here are the plans of L.A. based SpaceX to send people to Mars within ten years:





(to be fair, SpaceX is based out of Hawthorne, which is a suburb of LA, but they are fully Los Angeels)

Now the reason that I bring this up is that L.A. based Spacex is planning to send people to Mars within ten years. With the orbit of Mars that means...2024. Can you imagine an L.A. company sending people to Mars at the same time the city is hosting the Olympics?! The cross promotional opportunities are staggering, and any smart businessman would want to get on the ground floor of that. All this is to say... L.A. has a ton of of financial benefits for the Olympic movement outside of Media, and the IOC would be wise to remember those economic benefits.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Kenni said:


> _Amigos Italianos_.....what's the word? If Rome is caput, we will move on with a new poll.


They should vote the official act on Thursday. I guess after that the actual poll may be closed.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Presented without comment:






:cheers:


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Prefer Katy Perry please! ^^


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

redspork02 said:


> Prefer Katy Perry please! ^^


Haha OK here you go :lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Let's get back to the cities kiddos.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

slipperydog said:


> Meh, I don't really see the point in having an American, Southern California-style Games if at every turn you're trying to mimic Europe or Asia.



Then LA committee just needs to remove from the program all the "not-Southern California-style" sports to remove any risk of mimic.



Ok, joking a bit, but I think that having a roof for the activities played at noon can ease a bit the experience of the spectators...


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Italy can be such a shambles at times. How on earth did the Rome bid get allowed to get so far down the road only to be imploded a few weeks before the decision?


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

aquamaroon said:


> Thank you for fighting the good fight LASF! Sadly I feel that the outsider perspective of LA is frozen in 1984, where there was no plan to efficiently shuttle fans from venue to venue.


Actually, there was a plan and it worked very well.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

cyril sneer said:


> Italy can be such a shambles at times. How on earth did the Rome bid get allowed to get so far down the road only to be imploded a few weeks before the decision?



Three words.

Five Star Movement.

If they ever win next national elections the whole country will implode.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

cyril sneer said:


> Italy can be such a shambles at times. How on earth did the Rome bid get allowed to get so far down the road only to be imploded a few weeks before the decision?


Im sure the massive earthquake that killed hundreds had something to do with it - money needing spent on shoring up ancient and historic hilltop villages all along the Apennines?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Kenni said:


> _Amigos Italianos_.....what's the word? If Rome is caput, we will move on with a new poll.


They just voted the act.

Mayor and city council will withdraw the olympic candidacy.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Marsupalami said:


> Im sure the massive earthquake that killed hundreds had something to do with it - money needing spent on shoring up ancient and historic hilltop villages all along the Apennines?


No, nothing to do with it. Italian government was absolutely for the olympics, even after the quake. 

It was only a city council decision.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Pasadena agrees to host Olympic soccer matches at the Rose Bowl
> 
> Pasadena’s City Council gave the go-ahead Monday to negotiate playing seven Olympic soccer matches, including the men and women’s finals, at the Rose Bowl in 2024, assuming Los Angeles wins its bid for the international sports event next year.


http://www.dailynews.com/events/201...ympic-soccer-matches-at-the-rose-bowl-in-2024
https://theaviationist.com/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Saiholmes said:


> http://www.dailynews.com/events/201...ympic-soccer-matches-at-the-rose-bowl-in-2024
> https://theaviationist.com/


Looks like they've got security in place. :lol:


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

_Arash Markazi ‏@ArashMarkazi
California Governor Jerry Brown today signed a bill giving $250 million state support to boost L.A.’s 2024 Olympic and Paralympic Games bid._


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I think some here may be focusing too strongly on institutions or “formal” causes rather than on “effective” causes, that is, the social, financial, etc., events that made the final institutional action truly just a formality.

Blaming FSM or this or that person is not appropriate. The proper question is why were FSM put into power and why did they believe the people of Rome opposed the Olympics and that the city had better things to do with its money and energy.

Answering that will focus you back on issues of poor economic and financial decisions by various Italian administrations, bureaucratic and business corruption, and the 20 other developments that have left the Italian economy soft, Rome unlivable, the population aging, etc. 

Votes on major issues do not occur in a vacuum; they occur where all the forces come together.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

narkelion said:


> They just voted the act.
> 
> Mayor and city council will withdraw the olympic candidacy.


*
Then we move on. *


----------

